# Guide for Diagnosing Plant Problems



## shenagen (Dec 13, 2007)

I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!

*Quick Deficiency Guide*

*Nitrogen*: Entire plant is light green in color; lower leaves are yellow; growth is stunted....

*Phosphorous*: Entire plant is bluish-green, often developing a red or purpleish cast; lower leaves may be yellow, drying to a greenish-brown to black color; growth may be stunted...

*Potassium*: Leaves have a papery appearance; dead areas along the edges of leaves; growth is stunted...

*Magnesium*: Lower leaves turn yellow along the tips and margin and between the veins; the lower leaves wilt...

*Calcium*: Young stems and new leaves die...

*Zinc*: Leaf tissue between the veins is lighter in color; yellowed; papery in appearance...

*Iron*: Leaf tissue appears yellow, while the veins remain green...

*Copper*: Leaf edges appear dark green or blue; leaf edges curl upward; young leaves permanently wilt...

*Sulfur*: Young leaves turn pale green, while the older leaves remain green; plant is stunted and spindly...

*Mananese*: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green...

*Molybdenum*: Leaves are stunted, pale green, and malformed...

*Boron*: Young leaves are scorched at tips and margins...


----------



## shenagen (Dec 13, 2007)

OK here is a start of some links........
THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE..........by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal
This is some of Ed Rosenthals book...good read

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles! 
One of the better sick plant guides I've come across

Cannabis Nutrient and Deficiency Table

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/1469-marijuana-plant-problems-cures.html
This one is definately in the wrong area...I was on this site for over a month before I used it.

http://www.ganjaguerrilla.net/index.htm

I'll update this list as I find more usefull info


----------



## BMWEATER (Jan 8, 2008)

awesome guide! Thumbs up!!


----------



## miggzeh (Jan 8, 2008)

My plants need phosphorous, poor little purple bastards.


----------



## shenagen (Feb 22, 2008)

BMWEATER said:


> awesome guide! Thumbs up!!


Thought it could help...so I've been wanting to ask for a while now....what makes you a bimmer eater?(what do you ride?) We may have to schedule a roll it up race!


----------



## HatlessCow (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks a lot man, this is exactly what I needed haha
damn phosphorous..


----------



## shenagen (Feb 22, 2008)

Your welcome...it may be a repeat but hey.....I miss stuff on here all the time


----------



## shenagen (Feb 23, 2008)

Just casting another vote to sticky this....anyone else think so? If not I'll shut up!


----------



## dasmokinbudz (Mar 5, 2008)

you have my vote to sticky this 



EVERYONE SHOULD READ AND USE THIS GUIDE!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Mar 5, 2008)

my plant need Molybdenum


----------



## dasmokinbudz (Mar 6, 2008)

what about over nute-ing. how do you tell that???


----------



## shenagen (Mar 6, 2008)

Yellow, burnt looking leaf tips is a good indication.... and a tds meter.


----------



## shenagen (Mar 7, 2008)

I just read through some posts that this would be usefull. 
Sticky it mods


----------



## dasmokinbudz (Mar 9, 2008)

ive heard that a plant turning purple is a nute def. is this true or just a rumor?


----------



## willgrow1day (Mar 9, 2008)

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles!

this site helped me


----------



## herbose (Mar 9, 2008)

shenagen said:


> I just read through some posts that this would be usefull.
> Sticky it mods


Sticky for sure, just solved my current problem. Most leaf info is spread out over many book pages and many posts. This is very compact, very useful to someone like me with a short attention span and quite possibly a little high.
Kudos!


----------



## johnnyquest (Mar 9, 2008)

Cool post the other link to the cannagraphic forums is good stuff too. Anyone know how much epsom salt should I use for foliar feeding?
edit: my bad stupid question.


----------



## GrimReefa (Mar 9, 2008)

lol i think my new clones need it all shud i ad a lil nutes, i ahve nutes but nto using em yet


----------



## shenagen (Mar 10, 2008)

I haven't done clones yet, just seed, but I'm pretty sure you should give them 1/2 strength base nutrients.


----------



## grodrowithme (Mar 17, 2008)

SOME1 SHOULD MOST DEF STICKY THIS POST ITS FUCKIN AWESOME 



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/56223-my-first-try.html


----------



## shenagen (Mar 21, 2008)

just bumpin to the front for anybody that needs it


----------



## Conoclast (Mar 24, 2008)

should be sticky


----------



## shenagen (Mar 29, 2008)

And another bump...I know how bad it sucks when your babies are sick and you don't know why....so I'll just keep bumping this for people till RIU stickies it.


----------



## shenagen (Apr 5, 2008)

another bump bites the dust.. and another bump gone and another bump gone... another bump bites the dust


----------



## TheSky (Apr 5, 2008)

Bumpitty Bump bump. Sticky Icky STICKY ICKY!! 

*PLEASE STICKY THIS!*


----------



## cornigraphic (Apr 6, 2008)

where can i get some defficiency in *Phosphorous *for my plants I want some blue plants.. maybe I'll do ythat while its budding to confuse people or trick them that the plant has some new indica properties


----------



## cornigraphic (Apr 6, 2008)

TheSky said:


> Bumpitty Bump bump. Sticky Icky STICKY ICKY!!
> 
> *PLEASE STICKY THIS!*



and dude is that your plant as your avatar... cause that has some crazy jagged edges


----------



## TheSky (Apr 6, 2008)

cornigraphic said:


> and dude is that your plant as your avatar... cause that has some crazy jagged edges


Yes that is my plant . And yeah, on that plant 2 of the edges are burned on the first two true leaves. But the rest is better. You could have got your answer from my sig <3. 

Btw, Thank you RollItUp for Stickying it


----------



## shenagen (Apr 7, 2008)

woooohoooo its official...thanks RIU


----------



## mynameiseral (Apr 10, 2008)

love the guide but how do ya solve the problem


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 10, 2008)

by adding nutes that contain the missing chemical


----------



## ctizzlebhz (Apr 10, 2008)

so is this list stating info for plants that have too much or too less of these elements. most of my plants r doing well exept for two, they droop more than the others although they dnt have an unhealthy color.


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 10, 2008)

They're deficiencies, which means they have less of these elements. And I'm no expert but check if you're overatering them, maybe they're holding more moisture than your other plants


----------



## ctizzlebhz (Apr 11, 2008)

Conoclast said:


> They're deficiencies, which means they have less of these elements. And I'm no expert but check if you're overatering them, maybe they're holding more moisture than your other plants



Dats a bet. Preciate dat advice....


----------



## TheSky (Apr 11, 2008)

ctizzlebhz said:


> Dats a bet. Preciate dat advice....


There's no need to talk like gang members do on the street.


----------



## shenagen (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm in the process of making a much more complete guide.....It's not my info, just stuff I've been collecting to try and figure out how to properly treat sick plants. Some of it is from other sites though and I don't know if it is ok to copy and paste the stuff that is from a competitors(if you can call them that) site


----------



## Conoclast (Apr 11, 2008)

Sure it is  what can they do..


----------



## shenagen (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah I was going to do it anyway!


----------



## It's 5 o'clock somewhere (Apr 11, 2008)

Here are a few links that helped me out.... They all seem similar so choose your posion...... International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles! Cannabis Nutrient and Deficiency Table


----------



## shenagen (Apr 11, 2008)

quit posting the stuff I'm working on dude!...lol I'll just leave that one off....but no more!


----------



## shenagen (Apr 12, 2008)

OK here is a start of some links........
THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE..........by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal
This is some of Ed Rosenthals book...good read

International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - The Complete guide to Sick Plants,pH, and Pest troubles! 
One of the better sick plant guides I've come across

Cannabis Nutrient and Deficiency Table

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/1469-marijuana-plant-problems-cures.html
This one is definately in the wrong area...I was on this site for over a month before I used it.

I'll update this list as I find more usefull info


----------



## overfiend (Apr 16, 2008)

lets get some pics together to put next to that list to make it easier


----------



## Streetsk8 (Apr 17, 2008)

Mine leaves are waving, getting yellow and brown 
not spot but half the the leaves is brown
would that be *Phosphorous defiency ?*
*if yes*
*where to buy phosphorous i could give to plants ?*


----------



## shenagen (Apr 18, 2008)

Give them any base fert that contains P. Thats the way most def. work....you just give em something that has what they need. There are some ferts that have different blends like 5-2-4 0-0-1..etc.


----------



## chucktownskunk (Apr 22, 2008)

what if some leaf edges are yellowish burnt and you have little brown specs on those leaves too?


----------



## grama42 (Apr 23, 2008)

Great info thanks


----------



## Streetsk8 (Apr 24, 2008)

No i found out what was going on in my setup !
i had no more root space..
root bound stunt ur plant so bad its gona die !
and happen to me twice.
this time i have bigger pots !
Even bigger in 2 weeks
;l)
cant wait
all my leaves are nice and green now
no more yellow , brown shit
thx all !


----------



## omri (Apr 24, 2008)

where can i go to get some good info on regulating ph in soil


----------



## jacob123 (Apr 28, 2008)

my plants lacking Nitrogen and Potassium, guide really helped =D
got me some baby bio, this should take care of the problem


----------



## lonestarbudd (Apr 30, 2008)

even after going thru this, flushing my system and maintaining a 5.6 or so pH in my waterfarm, my plant hasnt gotten any better... if anyone can grow hydro and is willing to help... please do!!


----------



## colem8 (May 1, 2008)

I have been growing these ice babies for 3 weeks now and have notice that the first leaves are starting to go yellow in patches, starting from the tip and slowly heading towards the centre. They seem to be drying and then cracking after that. A few of the mid leaves are getting a little spotty as well.... Im guessing that its not light burning... Is it because of over feeding at such a young stage or too much water?? Any help with this would be much appreciated! Here are some pics to help show what Ive explained.


----------



## dragonofweed (May 1, 2008)

_Any advice on the yellowing at the bottom of this plant. I'm not sure if it looks like a mangnesium deficiency, but it has me a bit concerned because of the sudden onset._


----------



## shenagen (May 2, 2008)

lonestarbudd said:


> even after going thru this, flushing my system and maintaining a 5.6 or so pH in my waterfarm, my plant hasnt gotten any better... if anyone can grow hydro and is willing to help... please do!!


You can pm me I'll try...I'm in hydro and soil. make a much more detailed list of your operation too.


----------



## shenagen (May 2, 2008)

colem8 said:


> I have been growing these ice babies for 3 weeks now and have notice that the first leaves are starting to go yellow in patches, starting from the tip and slowly heading towards the centre. They seem to be drying and then cracking after that. A few of the mid leaves are getting a little spotty as well.... Im guessing that its not light burning... Is it because of over feeding at such a young stage or too much water?? Any help with this would be much appreciated! Here are some pics to help show what Ive explained. View attachment 110281


 
They look like they're over fed. If you have given ANY nutes that is probably it. You've got the yellowing starting at the tips, and it looks like the fringes are curling up a bit...which is either too hot or over ferting. Some close-ups may help


----------



## shenagen (May 2, 2008)

dragonofweed said:


> _Any advice on the yellowing at the bottom of this plant. I'm not sure if it looks like a mangnesium deficiency, but it has me a bit concerned because of the sudden onset._


 
It doesn't for sure look like mag def. ...but neither did mine and magical fixed it. Get some more pics. And how quick did this happen?


----------



## dragonofweed (May 5, 2008)

_This pic is from this morning and the yellowing seems to be coming from the bottom up. It has spread, but the tops are still healthy. The whole process of yellowing has been going on for about a week._


----------



## shenagen (May 5, 2008)

Its looking like a N def. Have you read through my links that are in this thread? If not...then do...and see which fits best. The ICmag link is the best place to start then the stuff by Rosenthal


----------



## dragonofweed (May 6, 2008)

_Perhaps I've cut to far back on the N b/c the plant is a ruderalis cross and is already flowering. I just gave it a shot of nitrogen after reading your post, and I'll keep a close eye on it. Thanks for the help. I save all the yellowing leaves to make butter and it still gives a nice buzz._


----------



## shenagen (May 6, 2008)

No prob man...let me know what happens. I like hearing about recovered plants!


----------



## rednuht (May 11, 2008)

How do you add copper or any other deficiencies


----------



## medgrower49 (May 15, 2008)

I agree this should get stickyed


----------



## shenagen (May 15, 2008)

LOLOLOL too funny...You just posted that message in a sticky thread!(at least you know what a sticky is!!) Thanks for the approval though. Did you read the whole thread....there are a bunch of links I put together on like page 4 or 5.

Rednuht...I don't know how I didn't see your post...but to answer...You add any fertilizer containing the nutrient you are deficient in.


----------



## sloanpro (May 16, 2008)

I tested seeds I bought all were ok. Germintaed them in paper towels. all popped, planted them the next day. 6 out of 10 are growing, but 3 lost their tops only stems are left what happened? They have NO heads...


----------



## shenagen (May 17, 2008)

Whats does tested them all were ok mean? They probably didn't like being transplanted the day after they poped up. I'd have waited a week or two before I transplanted.


----------



## Koabear (May 25, 2008)

mine have yellow spots what does this mean only 2 out of 6 have this


----------



## azorespepper (May 25, 2008)

hi ...this is my 1º grow, i have about 16 plants under a 1*400w, 2*100w,and 3*70w... all hps on a 1.3 mt* 1.00mt and 2mt high !!
they are on the 2ª week flowering. one of them is turning the leaves down...curling down !!it´s from the midle to the top essentialy.. what can i do ???
i got now 2 lamps osram vialox 150w nav ts super 4y (double ended) should i put them too ??


----------



## sikel (May 26, 2008)

can anyone help,
new to this-
I am in the 2nd week of flowering-I have been advised not to trim the tops off-is this correct?, also I am feeding each plant(indoor grow with soil) about 300 ml of feed each day-organic feed, do i need to up my feeding now that i am in the 2nd week of flowering, i did weaken the feed 2 weeks ago as the leaves had a purple tinge to them-this has now cleared up, any help greatly appreciated
thanks


----------



## Hick 13 (May 31, 2008)

help just transplanted them three days ago and put them under 400wt MH. Started seeing signs of stem rot. (again, fuck). So I cleaned them up dressed their wounds and cover the tops of the cubes with plastic. But the didn't get better in fact they looked worst. So upon further inspection I thought atheds so I spryad with neem oil and dish soap and then they really got bad I;ve inclosed some photos as explantion of symptons would be tough please said over fact , oppion or just straight B.S. I don;t care I'll take anyyhing I'm stumped. HELP!!!!!!!


----------



## tam2410 (Jun 1, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to adjust the ph down a little using lemons or vinegar? how much say in 1 litre of water? also i have my plants in 5 litre pots, do you think they are on the small side~? 1st timer


----------



## shenagen (Jun 2, 2008)

Don't...thats my advice, just get some ph down...it'll last for a long time.


----------



## towelie... (Jun 2, 2008)

my first grow is gonna die before it exist if you dont help me...

germination my biggest enemy...

i've tried everythin papertowels, direct in the soil now in a glass.

origanally had like 15 nasty bag seeds now i'm left with 2 in a glass (almost a day now) a one untouched, i have to get a plant from this^^
any suggestions? i got myself some hydrogen peroxid that will hopefully help...

how should i try the last seed?
what should i do with the 2 seeds that are in the water now, after 24h?

pls i'm desperate, these little muthafuckas won't grow...


----------



## shenagen (Jun 3, 2008)

If they're bag seed they may not have matured enough on the plant. If you've had this much trouble I'd have to say its probably bad seeds. After the 24 hr. soak, I put them inbetween paper towels in a zip lock bag. Keep em in a warmish place with no light, open evry day to get the stale air out. Are you using tap water or distilled? I'll bve in and out today so don't freek if I don't write back right away. It sounds like you are doing it all right, just that your seeds are bogus.


----------



## towelie... (Jun 4, 2008)

god i'm gonna smack my friend that gave em to me (hmm he said they worked for him...)

any way i'm using normal tap water, now with the new try i added hydrogen peroxid. they've been soaking in water/hydrogen for almost 48 hours should i put em in the plastic bag? or should i put them direct in the soil?

edit: forgot to say... they're still kinda floating. not always but most of the time. i push them down they sink but come up 10min later...


----------



## MagicBus420 (Jun 4, 2008)

nice guide just wondering that if only the bottom leaves are yellow yet the rest of the plant is healthy is it a problem?


----------



## brambinothebudman (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hi guys first timer here just need a few tips i have 3 plants growing and two are looking very healthy after 2-3 weeks. only thing is im not feeding any nutrients and i think one may have a nutrient deficiency. ill post a pic of the heathy one and the ill one see what ur suggestions are.*


----------



## tam2410 (Jun 9, 2008)

scuff them, line the inside of a matchbox with sandpaper and rattle them little fuckers around for a couple of mins then pop them in a glass of ordinary tapwater overnite and in the morning they'll be sunk to the bottom. The problem with some seeds is the water cant penetrate there shell and this tecnique works for me, if they dont sink leave them till they do, i know wats its like your checking on them a 100 times a day but just try be patient and handle as little as possible.


----------



## KillerBeeZ (Jun 12, 2008)

awesome... thanks, it seems mine might need copper, funny that tho cause I have 2 plants, (different strains) both have the exact same stuff, Miracle Grow soil, same size pot, everything treated the same... one had curling leaves the other is fine ... oh well

My 7 cents is that other symptoms should also be included as a reference such as what to look for when there is too little, or too much water, too little light, too hot, cold so on and so forth... but

We should also list it in the reverse (not sure the technical name for it) and list it by the symptoms so people can use it as a guide... 



*edit*

oops, ok so I had a few bowls before posting... so it seems the other guides I was talking about is already there lol ... I didn't notice there was more than 1 page


----------



## shenagen (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah I know most people just look at the first page and think thats all there is in the thread....but imo the best stuff is further in. I tried to put those links on the first post but I couldn't edit it. Sounds like you are discovering the difference in phenotypes....you can have 10 seeds from same plant and they won't all grow the same way. When I first started I thought a seed was a seed, but have since learned other wise. By the way....I think your avatar is my favorite on the whole site!!...yours and somebody that has a kitten doing the same.


----------



## shenagen (Jun 12, 2008)

towelie... said:


> god i'm gonna smack my friend that gave em to me (hmm he said they worked for him...)
> 
> any way i'm using normal tap water, now with the new try i added hydrogen peroxid. they've been soaking in water/hydrogen for almost 48 hours should i put em in the plastic bag? or should i put them direct in the soil?
> 
> edit: forgot to say... they're still kinda floating. not always but most of the time. i push them down they sink but come up 10min later...


I don't go by the floating/sinking method...I just soak em overnight and put them between paper towels in a bag. I also never use peroxide and have 99% success rate.


----------



## shenagen (Jun 12, 2008)

MagicBus420 said:


> nice guide just wondering that if only the bottom leaves are yellow yet the rest of the plant is healthy is it a problem?


No its not a problem unless the yellowing continues up the plant. You will periodically loose a couple of bottom leaves...its no bigee.

Sorry its taken a while to get back with everyone...been on vacation


----------



## KillerBeeZ (Jun 13, 2008)

thanks lol, found the pic on some famous social network

I knew the seeds were different strains as I don't group them by type, rather I group them by how good the bag was... 

but being a noob I figured they all basically needed the same amount of nutes, I know better now

its funny, not sure if this is coincidence but the plants have grown almost as much overnight as they have in the last 3 days... right after adding some plant food lol

Also I removed the stakes holding the plant down (for lst) because it just seems the stalks are way too big (it was pulling the stakes out) and I figure I'll just grow them like I always do. 



shenagen said:


> Yeah I know most people just look at the first page and think thats all there is in the thread....but imo the best stuff is further in. I tried to put those links on the first post but I couldn't edit it. Sounds like you are discovering the difference in phenotypes....you can have 10 seeds from same plant and they won't all grow the same way. When I first started I thought a seed was a seed, but have since learned other wise. By the way....I think your avatar is my favorite on the whole site!!...yours and somebody that has a kitten doing the same.


----------



## gordyb420 (Jun 15, 2008)

phosphorous is a bitch!!!!!!!!


----------



## ctizzlebhz (Jun 16, 2008)

so how do i handle tha magnesium problem?


----------



## KillerBeeZ (Jun 17, 2008)

ctizzlebhz said:


> so how do i handle tha magnesium problem?



um, I'll take a wild stab at it and say... add magnesium?

lol just find something in the garden center that has magnesium in it (Peters all natural plant food pretty much has it all)


----------



## ctizzlebhz (Jun 17, 2008)

KillerBeeZ said:


> um, I'll take a wild stab at it and say... add magnesium?
> 
> lol just find something in the garden center that has magnesium in it (Peters all natural plant food pretty much has it all)


well imma try dat n see if it works. so when i add it into the nutes, how long will it take for the yellow leaves to go back to its original color or will i juss have to remove'em?


----------



## KillerBeeZ (Jun 18, 2008)

ctizzlebhz said:


> well imma try dat n see if it works. so when i add it into the nutes, how long will it take for the yellow leaves to go back to its original color or will i juss have to remove'em?



most of the time leaves that have yellowed will fall off the plant... you can remove them if you like but I like to let nature remove them for me. 

Yellowed leaves tend to only hang onto the plant with a string and a prayer anyway.


----------



## shenagen (Jun 18, 2008)

ctizzlebhz said:


> so how do i handle tha magnesium problem?


I use Magical for my mag def. It works great...I think its a techna flora product.


----------



## tjnew (Jun 18, 2008)

sorry if theres a thread with this answer but bugs how can you get bugs away from your plants? i moved them from there 1st spot hoping they will get better will they?
Picture005.jpg - Image - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
thats the day after i moved them


----------



## shenagen (Jun 18, 2008)

Moving won't do anything, they will still find them. You need to get some sprays to wipe out the bugs. There are home formulas if you don't want to use chemicals...but as long as its OMRI listed I feel comfortable using it.


----------



## tjnew (Jun 18, 2008)

can you give me a link to some of those formulas yahh i want to stay away from chemicals


----------



## shenagen (Jun 18, 2008)

Sorry it took so long for a link...this isn't the original one I found but at first glance it looks better. Scroll down and you'll find the section.
INSECTS AND OTHER PESTS


----------



## tjnew (Jun 19, 2008)

Dude Thanks Alot Man


----------



## dragonofweed (Jun 23, 2008)

Dude, a good home remedy is garlic-pepper tea. Just get a gallon container (an old milk jug will do), wash it out real well, grind up a jalpeneo and a couple cloves of garlic, place the ground up mix in a coffee filter and tie it off with enough string so it can be lowered to the bottom of the jug. Fill with water and set in the sun for a couple days. Pour the liquid in a sprayer bottle, discard the filter packet with the mix in it, and save the remainder of the liquid. Spray the plants (be sure to get the underside of the leaves), then respray in a week. It smells like garlic for a week, but if you do it, you won't have bugs and it won't hurt the plant (it actually gives some acidity-like foliar feeding). Good luck.


----------



## SWAZZ (Jul 1, 2008)

wondering why my nuggets dont smell like weed during and after harvest. nugs r well frosted with clear thc trichomes and the smoke is good. cant really describe the smell but smells kinda good but confusing. almost like a fresh piney smell. someone please help?


----------



## shenagen (Jul 1, 2008)

Fresh and piney sounds good to me! Even though this doesn't count as a plant deficiency I'll try and point you in the right direction. Do some research on increasing terpene production...terpenes are essential oils that give the aroma. For starters, using a sweetener like sugar daddy or sweet leaf, will help increase them


----------



## camyttihs (Jul 10, 2008)

So if the leaves are curling up does that plant need copper or does it have too much... I have two different breeds of plants and only the citral has leaves that are turning up at the edges. The Jock horror seems to be fine


----------



## vantheman169 (Jul 18, 2008)

Any suggestions? They are 3 weeks from Day i started Germination. Thanks!

Is this Nute Burn? I am not using addatives yet. Just Miracle Grow Soil.

But after the fact i bought the good soil Peatmoss,Perlite,Dololite LIme, Worm Castings. 

What do i do. I dont want to shock them by transplanting them, or is it Lacking Nutes?? Thanks


----------



## shenagen (Jul 18, 2008)

I think MG has plenty of stuff in it that last for a while...I've never used it so I don't know much about it. Pic 2 looks like bug damage...I can't remember what its called, but its a tiny bug inside the leaf and it eats its way around. It leaves trails like the ones on yours..especially near the top right of that leaf...I see squigle marks. It might be called a leaf miner. However, I thought that leaf miners left bigger tracks. Try a search for leaf miners and see if it matches. Sorry I couldn't help more...but over alll they don't look bad.


----------



## vantheman169 (Jul 18, 2008)

Any advice on what do with my miracle grow. i guess i can just wait it out. Do you think i can start adding nutrients? Like 15-25% reccommended dosage? Also I have 1 brand new seedling not even a week old all in organic with wormcastings peatmoss, ect. And its looking pretty damn green i will post pics of just that one in a couple days certainatley looks like a brighter green using that all organic. No signs of burns or bugs yet either.


----------



## enchantress81 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the post it will be very helpful in the event that i have any of these probs..


----------



## shenagen (Jul 19, 2008)

vantheman169 said:


> Any advice on what do with my miracle grow. i guess i can just wait it out. Do you think i can start adding nutrients? Like 15-25% reccommended dosage? Also I have 1 brand new seedling not even a week old all in organic with wormcastings peatmoss, ect. And its looking pretty damn green i will post pics of just that one in a couple days certainatley looks like a brighter green using that all organic. No signs of burns or bugs yet either.


Oh yeah...meant to say that you can transplant now if you want to. As far as the feeding goes...you might could try a very low dose like 15%...there are some threads on the site about using MG and when to feed...you'll just have to do a search...do the advanced search and search "title only" for Miracle grow....if I find it I'll send you the link


----------



## shenagen (Jul 19, 2008)

enchantress81 said:


> Thanks for the post it will be very helpful in the event that i have any of these probs..


Your welcome...did you make it to the 5th pg? Thats where the goods are.


----------



## skunkmix10 (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes thats a great help thank you mate its my first time to grow and i need all the help I can get with my purple wizard


----------



## VIKINGRULER (Jul 25, 2008)

I dont know if im in the right section, but hopefully you guys can help. does anyone know the causes of stretched growth with twisted leaves. cant supply a pic right now. I know it cant be the lighting as the are new bulbs and are rougly 2ft away. can overfertilization cause both stretched growth and twisted leaves? there are no burns , spots, discoloring or dying leaves. only signs ive seen of overfert before are leaves curled down and burnt tips. but ive never had twisted leaves like this. temp is mint low of 70 high of 75. lots of air curculation. humidity 50%. ph is 6.5. only theory's i have are overfertilaztion, something in the well water that cant be detected through ph. or nutrient lockout from having a friend do the chore and perhaps he didnt mix well enough when adding the food. its not old fertilizer thats been sitting to long or anything. couldnt be overwatered because all the plants carry the same symptoms and some are dryer then others. oh ya, the symptoms are throughout each plant equally , not just new growth or old growth. any input would be greatly appreciated. thank you


----------



## sb101 (Jul 28, 2008)

so i just watered yesterday, one of my plants today the top leaf set are curled up like, bent back towards the center. did i water too much otherwise the plant looks fine


----------



## sb101 (Jul 28, 2008)

oh ya also i had mylar on the floor, thought i was all smart for making sure light would reflect back until .... underside of the leaves aren't meant to handle that much light some of the leaves were spotting yellow near the center of the leaves


----------



## South Texas (Aug 1, 2008)

I think mylar on the floor IS a good idea. Due to the additional distance from light to floor, then to first under leaves, curling is not the mylar cause, IMO. Also, Vik., is your light as close as possible to the plants without heat burn? 3' for 1000 watt, max. Everything else sounds fine.


----------



## Hodgegrown (Aug 6, 2008)

Thanks, there's alot of good info here.


----------



## bleezyg420 (Aug 12, 2008)

Marijuana Plant Abuse even bettter with pics


----------



## shenagen (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't add it just because it was so close to the others....but you must not have gone to the links part... they blow that one outa water


----------



## looneytunes (Aug 17, 2008)

I am growing Pot of gold and am a first time grower i decided to grow in the greenhouse but didn't realise what size the plants grew to so i bought a grow room.
Due to my plants being pot bound i decided to repot them into Bio bizz all mix i was then advised by the shop retailer to introduce the following fertilizers after 4 weeks. I had to wait a little long for my grow room so by the time the plants went in they had been in the all mix around 6-8 weeks but had no signs of any difficiencies. So after setting my room up i was advised to Bio bizz Bio grow NPK 8-2-6 and with this Bio Bizz Alg.a.mic 1-1-1 everyday and then when flowering to add on top of the already fertilizers Biocanna Bio Flores 2.5 -2- 5 any way i started off with the lowest dose there is starting with the first two with the plants still in the greenhouse and the same with the grow room for a week and then added the Bio Flores. But this seems to be overfertilizering my plants. Has anyone grown the strain pot of gold and started off in the green house then moved into the grow room (tents) what fertilizing tips does anyone have? Help for a beginner please


----------



## tam2410 (Aug 18, 2008)

i'm surprised you have no signs off defficiencys yet, although it can take up to 6 weeks to show, i'd start a regular feeding schedule if i were you, better to do that than to wait for the inevitable to happen, as a matter of interest wat size pots you using?


----------



## NotMine (Aug 30, 2008)

Love the pics thats better then typing what you think is wrong just compair....above...when adding nutes you need to balance your ph, if you don't you'll exp nute lockout like me oh well this is supposed to be fun


----------



## saturnlily (Sep 1, 2008)

um im not as "brainy" as most and alot of the descriptions have yellow in it,lol, so u got any pics that show whats what so i can fig this out?.... or in the middle of the top of the plant is turning yellowish/Lt.green and one of them the bigger leaves are growing upward by themselves....wtf?


----------



## shenagen (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah...just click on some of the links below the first post in this thread....lots of pics.


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 5, 2008)

i need help.i read numerous defficiency charts and books and can't seem to find the prob anywhere.so if ne one can identify this would be greatly app.!the stems are rock hard and the leaves are hard and rough and in between the veins are like raised up! Do you think i might have too much light on them?HELP!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 5, 2008)

hey purpdaddy what up. man i may be wrong but sometimes when the humidity is too high the plants leaves tend to expand like that, so they can grow more surface area to get rid of the extra moisture. go to lowe's or home depot and get a thermometer with a humidity gauge on it so you can see where you are, and if its too high(my flower and veg areas stay between 35%-55%) . also a fan and/or an a/c unit will help circulate and somewhat dry the air a little. hope that helps you out a little bit.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZenMaster (Sep 5, 2008)

zen master said:


> hey purpdaddy what up. Man i may be wrong but sometimes when the humidity is too high the plants leaves tend to expand like that, so they can grow more surface area to get rid of the extra moisture. Go to lowe's or home depot and get a thermometer with a humidity gauge on it so you can see where you are, and if its too high(my flower and veg areas stay between 35%-55%) . Also a fan and/or an a/c unit will help circulate and somewhat dry the air a little. Hope that helps you out a little bit.
> 
> 
> Peace!!!
> -zen-


doppleganger!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 8, 2008)

ZenMaster said:


> doppleganger!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Dude this is the second time that you have seen me on a post and had something negative to say. Well look here let me tell you something, first of all this is a thread by someone who needs some help, and that's all i was doing. Just offering some advice. Secondly, and most important, do you honestly think that you are so original that you could possibly be the only person on earth to think of the name ZEN MASTER and that evryone else in the world that chooses to use that name is copying YOU, YOU and only YOU, man c'mon get real. Dude if you have an issue with me write me a PM, say what you have to say, and get off my DICK!! 
*ZEN WARRIORS UNITE!!!!!!!*






PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## purpdaddy (Sep 8, 2008)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey purpdaddy what up. man i may be wrong but sometimes when the humidity is too high the plants leaves tend to expand like that, so they can grow more surface area to get rid of the extra moisture. go to lowe's or home depot and get a thermometer with a humidity gauge on it so you can see where you are, and if its too high(my flower and veg areas stay between 35%-55%) . also a fan and/or an a/c unit will help circulate and somewhat dry the air a little. hope that helps you out a little bit.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


 yes that had to be from moisture because i had to put them outside after the hurricane left us with no light for 2 days...had to do something


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Sep 10, 2008)

VIKINGRULER said:


> I dont know if im in the right section, but hopefully you guys can help. does anyone know the causes of stretched growth with twisted leaves. cant supply a pic right now. I know it cant be the lighting as the are new bulbs and are rougly 2ft away. can overfertilization cause both stretched growth and twisted leaves? there are no burns , spots, discoloring or dying leaves. only signs ive seen of overfert before are leaves curled down and burnt tips. but ive never had twisted leaves like this. temp is mint low of 70 high of 75. lots of air curculation. humidity 50%. ph is 6.5. only theory's i have are overfertilaztion, something in the well water that cant be detected through ph. or nutrient lockout from having a friend do the chore and perhaps he didnt mix well enough when adding the food. its not old fertilizer thats been sitting to long or anything. couldnt be overwatered because all the plants carry the same symptoms and some are dryer then others. oh ya, the symptoms are throughout each plant equally , not just new growth or old growth. any input would be greatly appreciated. thank you


 


hey i think either your lights are too high and/or they are not giving enough lumens, and the plants are stretching to get as many lumens as possible. What type of light are you using? As for the twisting of the leaves, i am not sure but it may be that they are positioning themslves to get as much light as possible. A pic would help, but i understand(can't post any myself). So there you go man, just my opinion. Hope it helps.



PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## highdro (Sep 28, 2008)

Very helpfúl info.good shit thanks


----------



## OriginalBongster (Oct 2, 2008)

this is a good guide sticky it, i think my plants have nitrogen defficiency how do i increase the nitrogen levels?


----------



## koolkidz08 (Oct 3, 2008)

hey right now i have 7 little plants. i leave the lights on 24 hrs a day cuz i dont have a timer. i have 2 75 wat aqua grow lights florescent. i made a tin foil box type of thing also. works good. i have a 400-800w heater. and a fan. am i missing anything. beside water and shit. also a few of my plants curled down and some are browning and gonna fall off. by the way this is all in a attic and its getting cold which sucks for them. they are about almost 2 weeks they are about 4 to 5 inches tall with 6 maybe 8 leaves. i also put the second 75w light in there on day 4. is that bad. i am possitive we overwatered them. any advise?


----------



## Slotter (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks mate


----------



## joey12345 (Oct 8, 2008)

my babies just started 12 and 12 the first day after sleep, the new growth looks a little lime /yellow. whats the problem


----------



## vandals145 (Oct 23, 2008)

Hello im 2 weeks into flowering and my hindu kush has started to show these signs. I cant pinpoint the problem. I need some other advice. 3 days ao i noticed the leaves at the cola near the buds started to turn downwards and become razor like and jagged. Is this normal, I thought it was at first , but then i noticed brown spots along the edges but some where not started at the edge. Ive read about iron and zinc, but how do i fix these, and if not what is it?? the temps on my canopy are 77.


----------



## mj402000 (Nov 5, 2008)

what problem does yellowing and undercurl indicate?


----------



## Roseman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Diagnosis and Recuperation Guide for DWC, and Bubbleponics*

We'll discuss some signs of illness first, then offer remedies for Recuperation and Recovery.

Both new leaves and mature leaves are the best indicators to determine how healthy your plants are. Any problem or illness will first manifest itself in the appearance of your leaves. These problems almost always originate from the plant's environment, PH imbalance or over-feeding and under feeding. These problems always result in what is called "nutritional lock-out". 

*Nutritional Lockout*
Allow us to GIVE you a simplified definition of NUTRIONAL LOCKOUT.
Can you imagine sitting a plate before a child at dinner time, with his most favorite food, hot dogs, ketchup and french fries? But also on the plate is a major portion of steamed broccoli, which he is just not fond of and insists on nibbling on. Now imagine telling that child, "you can not eat the hot dog and fries if you do not eat all the broccoli too". NUTRITONAL LOCKOUT is when the child responds with "well then, I just won't eat!"

Nutes after being in your tank for 5 or 6 days, and being eaten from for 5 or 6 days, they become imbalanced. Perhaps you are growing plants that ate all the nitrogen first and just snacked around the iron, magnesium and calcium, or visa versa. The results are discoloration in the leaves, yellowing or rust spots, or curling up of leaf tips. It also becomes apparent when your plants were consuming a gallon or half gallon of water every day, and then suddenly when you check the levels the next day, they did not drink any water at all. This is NUTRITIONAL LOCKOUT.

Instead of giving lengthy descriptions of indications of overfeeding, underfeeding, ph imbalance, environmental problems and Nutritional Lockout here, it is easier to just give the remedy. Here we will refer to this remedy as THE RECUPERATION AND RECOVERY REMEDY. 


*THE 8 STEP RECUPERATION AND RECOVERY REMEDY* 

*1.* Check the roots. If they are discolored, reddish or brown, or present an unpleasant odor, you have a problem. If they are weak, soft or mushy, you have a problem. Also while checking the roots, observe the temperature of the water. If it is warmer than "luke warm" you have a problem. This problem is probably what is referred to as "root rot" or a disease known as PYTHIUM. Remove the dead brown roots by trimming them away with sharp scissors. Do not leave them in the tank. 
*2.* Check the humidity and temperature of the grow area below the lights in the "growing zone" when the lights are on. A temperature of above 82 degrees or below 67 degrees will slow growth, but it is not a serious problem that will kill your plants. Temperatures below 62 degrees or above 90 degrees will stop growth. (Not kill the plant, just stop growth) An extremely high temperature in the upper 90s or below 58 degrees can slowly result in death of your plants. The most efficient temps for growth are between 72 to 80 degrees. Any Humidity between 40 and 60 percent is acceptable and desirable.
*3.* Check the "lights off, nighttime" temperature. Most desirable is ten to 15 degrees cooler than the daytime "lights on" temperature, averaging 66 to 70 degrees. 
*4.* Check the distance between the tips of the plant and the tip of the light bulb. If you observe yellowing or leaf curling tips, then move the lights one inch further away. A good rule of thumb if you use HID lights, is hold the soft palm of your hand at the leaf tip and see if the bulb is too warm to your hand. If you use compact fluorescent bulbs, we recommend a distance of two or three inches for the 65 and 85 watt bulbs and 4 inches to five inches for the 105 watt bulbs. More mature plants can handle the bulbs slightly closer. 
*5.* Check the position of your fans. Air movement is very necessary for the health of your plants, but too strong of a fan can cause wind burn. Direct your fan toward the tops of the plants and toward the lights. Never position the fan blowing strongly downward on the leaves. 
*6.* Add 1/4 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide to a quart of water and add it to the tank of six gallons already in the tank. Wait ten minutes and then turn the water and nutrition solution pump off to prepare to drain the tank. Poor at least a cup of clean water through each grow cup, onto each rockwool cube and through the hydroton rocks. 
*7.* Drain or pump the tank empty as possible without damaging the pump by running it dry. Add two gallons of additional clean water with 1/4 teaspoon of hydrogen peroxide again and then drain it away too. Again, empty the tank as empty as possible without burning up your pump.
*8.* Add fresh PH balanced water and nutritional packets as prescribed. PH test it again.

The above 8 steps should repair and remedy any health problems that your plants experienced within the next two days. Now is the time to try and determine what caused the problem to start with, by investigating and researching typical hydroponics problems and illnesses. Here are a few DIAGNOSIS TIPS. 


*Typical Hydroponics Problems and Illnesses*

*Underfeeding and Weak Nutrition*
The entire plant, both upper and lower leaves, will show lime or light green in color.
The plant will not eat, drink or show growth.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Overfeeding, Use of Too Strong Nutrients*
The leaves will curl downward. They grow very dark dull flat green and then the tips show signs of burn.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Nutritional Lockout*
You know that you have made recent PH adjustments. You might know you may have used too much of the PH Adjustment Solution. You may have failed to test the PH often enough. You notice the plants did not eat or drink because they did not consume the same amount of water they used yesterday. You see rust spots. The large lower leaves are prematurely dying and you are not in the BLOOMING or FLOWERING stage.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Wind Burn*
You had the fan blowing downward toward the upper side of the leaves, instead of blowing up through the node spaces or toward the lights. You observe the leaves becoming dry or even crispy, perhaps shriveling, and the tips curling upward. The leaves do not appear glossy, moist and vibrant.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.

*Water, Nutrition Solution or Roots Are Discolored Brown Or Have an Unpleasant Odor*
You notice your water is becoming brownish in color, or smells distasteful. Your solution does not smell pleasant and appetizing like fresh lettuce. Your roots are not the same shade of white that they once were a week ago.
It is time to follow the 8 Step Remedy.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 5, 2008)

*Roseman's Tips, Tricks and Troubleshooting Guide for STEALTH HYDRO BUBBLEPONICS AND MOST OTHER HYDRO GROWS.*
*Dirty Water? Yellowing? Curling? Algae? pH?*
*This will help you and is comprehensive.*

*Reading the Instructions*
Every time we hear, read or receive a complaint about a problem with the StealthHydro Bubbleponics System, it was because the person did not read and fully understand all of the instructions, or they did not understand what the system is all about. This TIPS, TRICKS and this TROUBLESHOOTING GUIDE should answer and help you with any problem you might encounter.


*Keeping Size in Perspective*
This system was not designed to row six 6-foot tall Christmas Trees. (Although we have grown 3 plants, 3, 4 and 5 feet tall in one tank.) We have heard a few growers tell us "I just realized that the 6 plants are going to get very crowded after they get 3 or 4 feet tall". This system was not designed for 6 giant plants. There is a reason that the tank is 21 and a half inches long. When this system was originally designed, many factors went into deciding what size tank and pumps to use. The main factors were economy, simplicity, stealthness, and making sure the tank would fit into the end of a small closet, out of the way and out of sight. We've heard of a few growers that try to change to a much larger tank, and realize how much more work and trouble is involved in using a larger tank and moving larger quantities of water. Draining and replenishing the water can be a major task in a much larger tank. Not only are more larger and expensive air and water pumps needed for a larger tank, but larger pumps make more noise. Draining and cleaning a larger tank is a ton of work and trouble too. If you want to go with a bigger system, then connect two tanks together. And if you want to grow large plants, then start them in the Bubbleponics System, then transfer them into the Bucketeer Large Bucket DWC system. Or do like most growers do and just grow 2 or 3 large plants in one tank by selecting and keeping the more desirable three plants and disposing of the other three. 

*Growing the Stealth Hydro Way*
The StealthHydro Bubbleponics System was designed to be *"stealth"* and to be very efficient, quiet, small, simple, easy to use, and inexpensive. The designer of this system had the beginner or novice in mind, because it is so simple and easy to use. But as we have continued to grow with the system and grow in experience, we've come to know you can not improve on it. The system is designed to grow six small plants very fast and easy, under the umbrella of two Dual Spectrum lights, in a two square foot space. 

*Dirty Water?*
We hear from a few growers having trouble with the water becoming cloudy or brown. Upon asking questions, we learn they did not rinse the hydroton rocks as completely as they should have. You should put the hydroton rocks in a large mixing bowl full of water, and pour them through a colander five or six times until the water pours out crystal clear and clean of hydroton dust. You should also pour water over and through the rocks several times in the colander. 

*Algae Prevention*
We also hear from a few growers allowing algae to grow in their tank and becoming a problem. This can happen from several mistakes but can easily be remedied. (see our 8 Step Remedy) You can not allow a dead root or fallen leaf to stay in the tank and decay. You can not allow the lights to shine into the water through the rocks. If the grow cup is full of rocks, the lights can not penetrate through the cups. And most important, you have to start with clean, pure water. You can not use rain water, or water from a stream, river or lake. You should exchange the water after the first ten days, and then every 10 to 14 days as you grow. As the plants get over 12 inches tall, exchanging the water every 7 days is more efficient. Your water should smell like clean green alfalfa sprouts. With added GROW nutrients, it has a slightly green tint. If you detect an unpleasant odor, you have waited too long to drain and exchange the water. When you do replenish the water and nutrients, you should look for and remove any dead roots that were accidentally torn from the plant. You can use chlorinated city tap water. Some growers even recommend it for it's purity. The chlorine dissipates fast and is never a problem. You can use RH filtered water, or store bought distilled or spring water. If you use well water or detect algae growing in your tank, you can add 1/4 to 1/6 teaspoon of Hydrogen Peroxide per gallon of water to your tank as a cure or preventative. Never use more than a level teaspoon per tank of 6 gallons of water. 

We have seen books that advised allowing chlorinated water to first sit for 24 hours. Not only is this not necessary, this is bad advise, and encourages algae to start growing in your water. We have done tests and the chlorine dissipate within minutes from the tap. Do not use water that sat out and uncovered or was stored. 
.
*pH Problems* 
If you have a PH problem, you simply did something wrong. You should make sure that the PH of the water going into the tank is very close to 6.0. Anything between 5.8 and 6.8 is OK, but 5.8 to 6.0 works best. When you first set up your tank, you should do a PH test on your water before adding the water to the tank, using the enclosed PH test strips. Then adjust the water with PH UP or PH DOWN before it goes into the tank. That way, the PH perfect nutrients will work best. It can be dangerous to adjust the PH in the tank, especially if you overly adjust it. It is also dangerous to adjust it frequently. A very slight adjustment is OK, but if you change it drastically in the tank by using a large amount of PH UP or PH DOWN, you are taking a big risk of seriously harming your plants. If you do a test on your tank's water and it is extremely out of range from 5.8 to 6.8, then it is best to drain it and replenish it with PH corrected water and nutrients. (see the 8 Step Remedy) Let us repeat, you should add the nutrients to PH perfect water to start with. If you insist on adjusting it in the tank slightly, then use no more than 1/2 level teaspoon of PH UP or PH DOWN to the tank, and no more frequently than 4 hours apart. Plants do not adjust well to rapid changes in PH levels. The results can be Nutritional Lockout. Remember, if you make a mistake then you can easily and rapidly correct it, by using the 8 Step Remedy.

*Mixing the Nutrients*
We have had growers tell us "when I throw in a packet of nutrients into my tank, they just settle to the bottom and don't dissolve". That is not the proper way to introduce the nutrients and feed your plants. These nutrients are natural elements and not made to perfectly dissolve in water. For example, seashells are not ever going to completely dissolve in water, no matter how much they are pulverized, but are an excellent source of calcium. You should add the packets to a quart jar half full of warm water and stir them rapidly, mixing them as well as possible in the water. Then pour them through a tea strainer or some kind of mesh screen or filter, to filter out the small particles that did not dissolve. Then add the nutrient water mix to the tank. 

Always remember when you first start and set up your system, you should start with 1/4 of a packet of GROW nutes, if you are starting with seeds, sprouts or baby seedlings. If you started with clones or baby plants, then start with half a packet of Grow nutes. Your plants should be about 3 inches tall, before you use the nutrients full strength. Then stand back and watch for a growth explosion! 

*Nutrient and Water Flow*
We hear concerns from new growers that the water is not flowing rapidly or strongly from the ends of the tubes into the rockwool cubes. A strong flow is not necessary at all. A slight trickle (bubbling) is all that is needed to keep the rockwool cube moist and the baby roots fed until they reach into the deep water. You do need to check for crimps and folds in the water tubes, especially when you first set up your system. 

*Keeping It Simple*
The biggest mistake that we have seen anyone make starts with "I wonder what will happen if I add miracle nutrients, or cat urine, or molasses" or a dozen other crazy things that we have heard growers try. If you do not know what will happen, don't try it unless you are prepared to start all over because you killed your plants. Experimentation is great, but caution and moderation are the keys to success.

*Oxygen Is the Most Important Aspect of Bubbleponics*
The best tip we can offer from experience is the importance of air or oxygen in the water. It is not required or necessary for good health of plants, but the addition of a 2nd air stone can make a difference in the speed of growth. You can use a plastic T-coupler so you can add a second stone to the one air pump. You can force growth spurts by draining the tank, waiting five or ten minutes to allow the roots to "air out" and then replenishing the water, even if you add back the same water and nutrient mix that you just drained out. Try it! 

There are several ways to drain your tank by the way. One is by adding the drain plug or faucet. Or you can obtain a plastic hose like you can get at the aquarium store to drain your aquarium, and siphon the water out. Another way is to attach the hose to the submersible pump, using your fist as a coupling, and simply allow the pump to pump it out into a bucket.


----------



## HomeGrownHairy (Nov 5, 2008)

Mods- PLEASE STICKY THIS THREAD!!!

thanks


----------



## purpdaddy (Nov 5, 2008)

as always...great info Roseman.Iknow alot of peepz needed that one.


----------



## Roseman (Nov 6, 2008)

purpdaddy said:


> as always...great info roseman.iknow alot of peepz needed that one.


 
rep + for you,


----------



## smokes a lot (Nov 22, 2008)

this thread saved my babies! thanks!


----------



## Roseman (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks, and let me know how I can help out.


----------



## v1nc3 (Nov 24, 2008)

one ov my plants sounds like it has a potassium problem.
what do i need to sort this plz


----------



## xxtoadxx (Nov 26, 2008)

what is it on the leaves when 3rd week in flowering, leaves starting to form dark spots on the leaves, looks pretty bad... was fed with reg ph 6.5 water and 3 days later, this? i dont get it... couldnt be nutes right?


----------



## 310juice (Dec 11, 2008)

plant is in flower room almost 3 weeks the tips of the fan leafs are white please help if you can


----------



## loosedog (Dec 12, 2008)

great guide!!! my hole-shots thank you! (so do my purple bastards, too...lol)


----------



## luv da herb (Dec 13, 2008)

This post has been very helpful. this is my first real grow and this sight has been a hugh assistance. 
I don't get all the terms for the nutes, I guess its because i use FLORO GROW, MIRCRO & BLOOM by GH (general hydro) I was hoping to eliminate all of the measuring and thinking that is involved with the nute mix. But I may need to force the education of this subject on my self because my plants are doing something that I can't diagnose. (if i can figure out how to get the pics on this then I will post them)

A few of the leaves are growing winding and are deformed. the leaves seem greener than they should be. I assume theres something wrong in the nute mix (grown hydro bubleponics, feminized lowrider II from seed, in its 4th week, lights are 24/7, humidity at 70, temp at 70, PH at 6.0, using CFL's dual spec.) I could just be paraniod, I'm rentin' space to failiure since I've busted twice already. 
Anyhow, if anyone has any ideas I'm all ears. 
oh, and happy holidays to ya's whatever it is you do this time of year!


----------



## greenacres (Dec 29, 2008)

Great guide thanks for info very helpful keep as a sticky this will help many folks
Peace Love and Cannabis


----------



## purpdaddy (Dec 29, 2008)

luv da herb said:


> This post has been very helpful. this is my first real grow and this sight has been a hugh assistance.
> I don't get all the terms for the nutes, I guess its because i use FLORO GROW, MIRCRO & BLOOM by GH (general hydro) I was hoping to eliminate all of the measuring and thinking that is involved with the nute mix. But I may need to force the education of this subject on my self because my plants are doing something that I can't diagnose. (if i can figure out how to get the pics on this then I will post them)
> 
> A few of the leaves are growing winding and are deformed. the leaves seem greener than they should be. I assume theres something wrong in the nute mix (grown hydro bubleponics, feminized lowrider II from seed, in its 4th week, lights are 24/7, humidity at 70, temp at 70, PH at 6.0, using CFL's dual spec.) I could just be paraniod, I'm rentin' space to failiure since I've busted twice already.
> ...


 I grow with GH nutes too and i have no problems so far and if you use the correct recipe with these utes they are awesom!Sometimes you get leaves that are "retarded" and the greeness maybe cause of the strain maybe?If they too green and start to wilt that means you have a defficiency!If not you kool!feel free to check my thread i record everything i do,and ask questions!You sound like you got it down though!
Ifeel ya bro i went to prison twice,,once for dope,,so i only been busted once.


----------



## drumlord420 (Jan 2, 2009)

Manganese is spelled wrong. Thanks though, I got a hightimes with the same info...


----------



## drumlord420 (Jan 2, 2009)

Fo sho. I feel ya. Never been to prison, but I got busted by an informant bout 4 years ago with 27 AK-47. They were just startin to bud. BASTARDS!


----------



## moose88 (Jan 15, 2009)

alright ive got huge plant pproblem tell me what you think and what to do what to add how to add it and how much im thinking boron zinc magn and possible calcium leaves are some what papery not much though growth is stunted some what havnt added nutes in two waterings due to this problem arrising along w nute burn on some lower leaves


----------



## jflaherty2 (Jan 15, 2009)

its amazing how much a little guide like this can really help.....thanks for the post


----------



## god420 (Jan 22, 2009)

whats a bimmer eater?


----------



## SenseiGT (Jan 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, have some problems with a brainstorm plant of mine. It has looked like this for a couple of days, and can't figure out the problem, it was in miracle grows new line of organic soil, but i had recently transplanted into fox farm ocean forest. i mixed some GH micro and bloom at 1/4 strength. and had just bought some pbpro since GH micro and bloom is for hydro. Heres the pictures


----------



## amcgin02 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have some ak-47 autoflowers, and there only 2 weeks old and growing in organic soil with no nutrients. The leaves are drooping but no odd colors or plant leaning, anyone know whats up with my girls?


----------



## bleezyg420 (Jan 28, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> I have some ak-47 autoflowers, and there only 2 weeks old and growing in organic soil with no nutrients. The leaves are drooping but no odd colors or plant leaning, anyone know whats up with my girls?


root bound, over water, under water. These are possibilities


----------



## vlunatrainwreck (Jan 31, 2009)

get organic plugs for seeds they work great just drop the seed in and water with in 3 days the pop


----------



## cameron666 (Feb 3, 2009)

shenagen said:


> OK here is a start of some links........
> THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE..........by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal
> This is some of Ed Rosenthals book...good read
> 
> ...


thanks these sites helped me compare the differences, i must have over watered my baby plant, the leaves started to curl and a few of the leaf tips were slightly turning yellow, i also might have had it too close to the light. but ill know in a day or 2, when the plant looks different. thanks


----------



## emericakush714 (Feb 8, 2009)

My upper leaves are slightly curled...but they receded back a lil today....but now i can also see some veins running through the leaves....i think it needs copper and maybe zinc or potassium....

Where can i find these much needed nutes?


----------



## Superslow420 (Feb 15, 2009)

Im new to this forum as of today and this is exactly what ive been looking for! Two Thumbs up for Great A Sticky. Thx Man!!!
Currently 3 OG KUSH @ 1.5 months old, 1 Grandpa Grape @ 3.5 weeks old, 2 AK-47 @ 3.5 weeks old.


----------



## crg11 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have a question my plants are veging there on an 18/6 light cycle but everyday for the last three days at the end of my cycle (around 15 hr 3 hrs before the lights go off) my plants start to wilt but then the lights go off and when they come back on the plants all reach. so why for this 3 hr period ONLY are the plants drooping. the three hours is around 9 am to 12 pm.


----------



## Daworldzbaddest (Feb 19, 2009)

I have a Question as well... I have a 3 week old Ak-47, It has been doing so good until a couple days ago they started to turn a little yellowish on the outsides of the leafs, what would that be?


----------



## amcgin02 (Feb 20, 2009)

I also have an ak-47 lowryder doing the same thing except my whole plant is starting to turn yellow, I dont know what to do, someone help us!


----------



## almostcrazy (Mar 2, 2009)

amcgin02 said:


> I also have an ak-47 lowryder doing the same thing except my whole plant is starting to turn yellow, I dont know what to do, someone help us!



hey i think i have the same problem,im going to post some pictures and see if you have de same problem.


please someone helpout!!!!


----------



## widdow sensation (Mar 3, 2009)

shenagen said:


> Your welcome...it may be a repeat but hey.....I miss stuff on here all the time



hi wondered if u can help i am 3 weeks in to my cycle everything is going well plants look healthy but a couple have yellow tips on the end is this normal or could this be heat stress or over feeding could realy do with some help i have posted a couple o photos on my picture page thanks wol


----------



## yamin (Mar 15, 2009)

she's 2 week into flowering.... abt 5 days back the leaves started turning rusty in color... then crumbling.... plz look at the pic


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 15, 2009)

yamin said:


> she's 2 week into flowering.... abt 5 days back the leaves started turning rusty in color... then crumbling.... plz look at the pic


Looks like possible phosphorus deficiency, I believe the timing would be about right. Have you seen this guide:http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 15, 2009)

almostcrazy said:


> hey i think i have the same problem,im going to post some pictures and see if you have de same problem.
> 
> 
> please someone helpout!!!!


Check out this guide. Looks like Sulfur maybe.http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey Shenagen, Great thread you starter here. Lots of good info on your first post.


----------



## sargentdilly (Mar 16, 2009)

Im glad theres people who take the time to help us rookies.


----------



## newcastletoon army (Mar 16, 2009)

overwatering


----------



## kimmisan (Mar 18, 2009)

any idea what this particular problem is? I've checked over your list but im a overbearing mother and i find all the symptoms if i look hard enough!!!
*https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-growing/173570-my-plant-into-bondage.html

Thanks!!!!
xokimmi


*


----------



## intiminator3 (Mar 19, 2009)

so that is a lack of nutrients or to much table you got there!!!!


----------



## catskill (Mar 21, 2009)

what's up everyone! I've got a little indoor grow (first one) using soil and a 1000 watt hps light. The strain is OG Kush potted as clones. I've had them in the pots and under the HPS for about a week and they don't seem to be doing very well. I've seen pictures of other grows and after a week they're a lot taller and a lot greener. I'll put some pictures of my babies and hope for some good advice. Thanx to everyone in advance.


----------



## dal88 (Mar 21, 2009)

this is a great help. thanks for posting.


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 22, 2009)

catskill said:


> what's up everyone! I've got a little indoor grow (first one) using soil and a 1000 watt hps light. The strain is OG Kush potted as clones. I've had them in the pots and under the HPS for about a week and they don't seem to be doing very well. I've seen pictures of other grows and after a week they're a lot taller and a lot greener. I'll put some pictures of my babies and hope for some good advice. Thanx to everyone in advance.


Were those rooted clones? The soil looks very dry. How do you go about watering?


----------



## bongholio (Apr 2, 2009)

temperature drop most likely the cause of plants drooping in them 3 hrs


----------



## DRJAYNE (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey could someone help me out here? I am getting rust spots starting in leaves and eventually necrosis of the middle to tip of leaf and yellowing leaves on the bottom as well as the ones rusting turn yellow also but it is only happening to 2 resevoirs the other 2 are fine and everything as far as nutes and ph are the same till 2 days ago i drained half the water from those 2 w/problems and added just ro water back to lighten up the nutes and they went down to about 600 ppm from about 850ppm and leaves are still spotting rust spots and turning yellow??? Please help, i want to try and save them...should i flush completely and start over? I am 3 and a half weeks into flowering from clones.


----------



## DRJAYNE (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey could someone help me out here? I am getting rust spots starting in leaves and eventually necrosis of the middle to tip of leaf and yellowing leaves on the bottom as well as the ones rusting turn yellow also but it is only happening to 2 resevoirs the other 2 are fine and everything as far as nutes and ph are the same till 2 days ago i drained half the water from those 2 w/problems and added just ro water back to lighten up the nutes and they went down to about 600 ppm from about 850ppm and leaves are still spotting rust spots and turning yellow??? Please help, i want to try and save them...should i flush completely and start over? I am 3 and a half weeks into flowering from clones.


----------



## ol man (Apr 7, 2009)

What could make the leaves different in texture or shape......?


----------



## ol man (Apr 7, 2009)

Move your plants to a 24/7 grow schedule and adjust the heat to keep the room nice and warm, saturate your soil in water and afterwards, make sure there in a close enough proxmity to the lights for whatever type of lighting system works for you. You should start seeing results in about 5 to 7 days.........


----------



## Superwav (Apr 17, 2009)

VERY Helpful! I just transplanted into DWC tubs, and bought new lights. My leaves were begining to brown and curl, and I thought my nutes/Ph were out of whack (tested good). Fortunately, my lights were just too close, so it was a simple fix.


----------



## Newhigh (May 6, 2009)

I have been reading everything I can I have some plant's in 5 day's they are ready to 12/12 but some are small. Do you think I should wait on them or dose it matter?


----------



## Newhigh (May 19, 2009)

I need some help, my plant's was doing good then when we put the light's on 12/12 one plant died and the rest the leaves are starting to die. they look like shit. I thought I over fed them so I flushed them with water but that's not helping. Can someone give me some input? 

PLEASE HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Hannigan Drake (May 19, 2009)

Plants looked good till this morning, when I looked in on em a few mins ago, they showing yellowing of leaves on bottom of plant. Is this Calcium deficiancy? Please help asap, i don't wanna lose my babies. 
Thanks


----------



## Hannigan Drake (May 19, 2009)

Hannigan Drake said:


> Plants looked good till this morning, when I looked in on em a few mins ago, they showing yellowing of leaves on bottom of plant. Is this Calcium deficiancy? Please help asap, i don't wanna lose my babies.
> Thanks


*hopefully pics are showing now


----------



## wannabee (Jun 7, 2009)

I haven't had a chance to read all this yet, but I'm going to work on it. My leaves are yellowing and I added some nutes, so I'm hoping for the best. We'll see what happens. Thanks for all the helpful information.


----------



## pkizz (Jun 12, 2009)

cheetah2007 said:


> my plant need Molybdenum


 my leaves are wilting after putting them into the flowering stage what do i do please helppppppp


----------



## katwoman2012 (Jun 13, 2009)

One day I looked in on my vegging p. kush and it was wilting like crazy. I checked the side intake fan and the damn thing was unplugged. Right after that I saw a post of someone's lack of CO2 and that's exactly how mine looked. Make sure you have plenty of air. I know you've thought of over-watering, right? Also, check your temps. I'm looking for info on nutes, so can't help you there.


----------



## katwoman2012 (Jun 13, 2009)

This lady has been in veg for 23 days and today her leaves are turning colors, not good ones. I'm using Schultz 10-15-10 every water and blood meal (just a little bit every week). From the descriptions on this site I'm thinking Mag and Calcium def. Any advice or comments? PH is right on at 6.5. Thank you.


----------



## jeffm0927 (Jun 15, 2009)

Thank you for this guide it is great. My plants were stunted and yellowing, definite nitrogen diffecency


----------



## edubb376 (Jun 17, 2009)

can anyone plaease help i just started my clone in flower stage 2 days ago and this is what happened what can i da, also the leaves are startin to dry out a little


----------



## irish farmer (Jun 30, 2009)

hows trix anyono. i have a problem with my 4 week old babys and need the help of wisdom. the leafs are torn and have small slits. can anyone help PLEAS


----------



## RXSHUN (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you so much! Nitrogen def,wish my dumb ass would have realized this weeks ago.The picture in the guide(number 3 I believe) is dead on.I had been trying to use any nutes sparingly for fear of burning in outdoor pots.I'll just step it up a notch other than that everything was going fine and have 5 healthy females this year all started from seed.I'm such a proud papa,just moving in to flowering so maybe one more good feeding.


----------



## spideyman (Jul 24, 2009)

I really dont understand how people have so many problems, I must be the luckiest SOB on earth cause im terrible with my plants treat them like shit experimenting all the time, I only use miracle grow nutes and not much of that I cut my clones from my previous grow everytime just before inducing flowering and have been using the same strain for about 2 and a half years now which i started from bag seed I think it may be northern lights cause its a fuckin champ outdoors and not bad indoors either I use cfl's for my clones and a 400 watt hps for flower light sched is 18/6 then 12/12 for flower always a soil grow ussually whatever is the cheapest indoor potting soil i can find and Ive never lost a plant yet other than the odd clone but that is to be expected as my cuttings are usually very small here are some pics this grow I induced flower early as i need some smoke before my outdoor becomes ready thesr are about 2 weeks into flower and the clones are obviously 2 weeks old!!!!!! added some outdoor pics 6 plants the same age as the indoor cant friggin wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ps if anyone can help identify the strain it would be much appreciated. the outdoor ones have been pruned 4 times to keep the height down as I have nosey fuckin neighbours but they are tucked in behind the tomatoes perfectly i think. ps the indoor only had about 4 weeks veg!


----------



## spideyman (Jul 24, 2009)

I would appreciate any critisisms as Im a relative newbie and apparently a friggin lucky one at that!


----------



## rugz31 (Jul 24, 2009)

hey wat is a solution for over watered plants


----------



## LincolnStOnEr (Jul 27, 2009)

My plants have been thriving just fine but I went into flowering so I decided to go with (Growtek) Monster bloom which was recommended by a buddy. The plants were strong as heck until i threw this stuff in the mix. I'm doing complete Hydro, I flushed this nute out and started with new water but still after 2-3 days of waiting for it to fix itself it still has these round dots all over the leaves and some of them are withering and Dying. Can you look at the pics and help me diagnose this problem I would be more than appreciative.


----------



## VDoP1992 (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello, I'm a first time grower, I have a very small operation just for personal use. I have planted 3 seeds, and I'm having problems with one of them (maybe). I'm using an aeroponics system, so all 3 seeds share the same water. But one seed is grey, fuzzy, but still growing, and has not hurt the other two. When i first saw the fuzz i immediately thought of mold, but i don't want to throw out a perfectly good seed if that's not the case. I have used small amouts of nutrients (1/4 the recommended amount for seedlings). Any information or ideas would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## firsttimegrower1213 (Aug 3, 2009)

This is my first time growing. I planted 4 seeds 1 1/2 month ago and they seemed to be doing okay. On 1 plant I noticed it was getting eaten by bugs so I put this herbiside on it and it seemed to have gotteb better. A couple days after that we had unreal downpoor of rain approx 15-20 mm. So I figured I should hold off watering them for a week. I checked the plant yesterday and noticed the majority of its leafs were gone except the top one and it was sagging a little (it had a slug on it I don't know if that effected the sagging). I did water it a little when I checked up on it. Ill post a pic but its hard to see. I'm wondering if there's anything I can do to save it?


----------



## firsttimegrower1213 (Aug 3, 2009)

i mean pesticide lol


----------



## dimebagd (Aug 6, 2009)

i can really use some help my girls are lookn bad.i hav flush for 3 days and now back on nut-lite.the problem is that they r curling down,and r wilting it seem to mag problem what can i do


----------



## billymac (Aug 14, 2009)

heres a site I found useful- www.1stmarijuanagrowerspage.com. Also for those who like to read, the indoor/outdoor medical growers bible by Jorge Cervantes is packed full of info. I recommend to any first time grower to get a copy,expensive at $29.95, but worth every penny.


----------



## MyGTO2007 (Aug 30, 2009)

shenagen said:


> OK here is a start of some links........
> THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE..........by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal
> This is some of Ed Rosenthals book...good read
> 
> ...


 
Nice Links Dude!! ~ROCK ON~


----------



## Rainbowbutch301 (Sep 22, 2009)

My leave's on the bottom branches are yellow what's wrong and how do I fix this problem


----------



## purplepower4212 (Sep 22, 2009)

hey guys. its my first grow and i started them from seedlings. they are now 1-2" tall and are growing under one 26 watt cfl daylight bulb. i have four plants going right now. but im starting to see that the leaves are turning brown especially on one. any help would be glady appreciated.


----------



## Grimbsy (Sep 22, 2009)

Almost that whole list has happened to my plant, thank you bunches for listing that as it will definately help me in the future


----------



## rusto (Sep 25, 2009)

that list really helps now i know how to solve my potassium problems


----------



## nirvash (Oct 1, 2009)

ok so i dont if you can call this a problem, but this is my first time growing and today i went to check on my plant (outside growing) and on one of the leaves there is this rock-like crystal formation, it doesnt look like a tricome, it looks like a rock formation, i have no clue what it is and i cant find anywhere where it list a abnormality of that kind,

does anyone know what it is?


----------



## J52058 (Oct 3, 2009)

This is a Blessing ! It is always a good thing to help people . Many
Blessings 2 u !!


----------



## Lobotomist (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks! I need nitrogen...


----------



## eagles1090 (Oct 9, 2009)

great guides, thanks man


----------



## bong it (Oct 10, 2009)

is there any fertilizer that combine all of those nutes?


----------



## m1ddyb (Oct 12, 2009)

my plants have run into a problem i think...the leaves have no discoloration and look healthy but curl downwards and look like the have some kind of deficiancy. any help would be nice. thanks


----------



## licker1314 (Oct 20, 2009)

m1ddyb i have that same problem is it after you put your plant under light


----------



## metalpedro (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi there can any one help me please,,i am into 4thweek budding stage and leaves r not growing ,some have gone brown and curled.and the plant ain t swollowing the water i have checked my air pump and its fine i am using vitalink bloom and buddie.400w light.just can t work this one out


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 1, 2009)

metalpedro said:


> Hi there can any one help me please,,i am into 4thweek budding stage and leaves r not growing ,some have gone brown and curled.and the plant ain t swollowing the water i have checked my air pump and its fine i am using vitalink bloom and buddie.400w light.just can t work this one out


It would be best if you could post pics. How's your ph and all?


----------



## Jack*Madison (Nov 4, 2009)

My plants are about 2.5 weeks old and have slowed in growth, are wilting, and have yellowed severely(pictures below). I have been fertilizing with Miracle Gro 18-18-20 but the problem persists... If anyone has any clue what could be the problem I would *greatly* appreciate any feedback. Thanks guys!


----------



## Greenthumbwannabe (Nov 5, 2009)

OK so last night we stumbled across these 2 clones in horible shape. the other few clones are doing wonderful BUT they also have little flower cola's these two have no flowers no buds no hairs.. I started adding a blooming nute and i beleive i used to much, so a possibity is that the flowering nute is fucking up my lowerless nodes, the fan leaves are looking good still. The othere possibility IS the organic bug spray i used but then again its only the 2 clones that show no sex. PLEASE HELP https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/265344-leds-soil-grow-ai-1024-a.html


----------



## JediMind (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi..
Awesome guide..
But can u help me.. 
My plants are 5 days in to flowering, I changed the nutrient mix the day i put them in to flowerroom., but now all the lower leafs are yellow, the top has fine thin green leafs, but the lower is all yellow, think and curled up.. 

Is that bcuz im over or under feeding nutrients now or..?
the guide says *Nitrogen*: Entire plant is light green in color; lower leaves are yellow; growth is stunted....
Thats about right!

I water every day about 150ml each plant, cuz the room is very dry, and the soil is totally dry every day when i water.. 
Pls help.. would hate to throw out my girls..


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 21, 2009)

JediMind said:


> Hi..
> Awesome guide..
> But can u help me..
> My plants are 5 days in to flowering, I changed the nutrient mix the day i put them in to flowerroom., but now all the lower leafs are yellow, the top has fine thin green leafs, but the lower is all yellow, think and curled up..
> ...


You should not have to water everyday. That's not really good for them. How warm is it? And it does sound like you need some nitrogen. A lot of bloom nutes really don't have enough N in them. What do you have for nutes and what is your soil mix? Lights? How about some pics? If your looking to try to solve a problem, pics and as much info about what you are doing and using is always best.


----------



## JediMind (Nov 22, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> You should not have to water everyday. That's not really good for them. How warm is it? And it does sound like you need some nitrogen. A lot of bloom nutes really don't have enough N in them. What do you have for nutes and what is your soil mix? Lights? How about some pics? If your looking to try to solve a problem, pics and as much info about what you are doing and using is always best.


Okay i will water every second day then,
i have posted some pics in my album..
And the temp. is 43*C at the top of plants..
The nutes im using is called BioBizz grow and bioBizz bloom, and im following the instrutions.. The Npk in grow is 8-2-6, 
and in bloom 2-6-3.5
The soil is a brand called Park, with alot of minerals n,p,k,Ca,Mg,B,Cu,Fe,Mn,Mo,Zn.. And ph 5,6.. i mixed it 75%-25% with small stones.. both purcased in a growshop..
Lights is now in flowering 400W HPS, ca. 40cm from top of plants.
And in veg. it was 2 f.tubes 18w/965.
Ventilation is on 3 times a day.


----------



## JediMind (Nov 22, 2009)

JediMind said:


> Okay i will water every second day then,
> i have posted some pics in my album..
> And the temp. is 43*C at the top of plants..
> The nutes im using is called BioBizz grow and bioBizz bloom, and im following the instrutions.. The Npk in grow is 8-2-6,
> ...


And humidity is very low.. i spray water on plants 2 times a day to keep it about 25%.


----------



## The2TimEr (Nov 22, 2009)

Watsup people !!
Just wondering if any1 could have a look at my plant and recommend me some nutes that could help her.
Vegged her for 2 months without nutes, first couple of weeks on the window sill and then in under my hps. All early growth (leaves) are dying way too early and waaayyy too many of them, basically shes going on all new leaves. She has been in flower now for 2 weeks, i gave her some bat guano which turned out i gave her too much and she flopped big time, so i flushed and shes back to normal (apart from the leaves) now i need something to revive her ass as best as possible. Pics taken today.
Thanks


----------



## The2TimEr (Nov 22, 2009)

Ten characters


----------



## The2TimEr (Nov 30, 2009)

2 weeks, still no reply ?? lmao


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 30, 2009)

She definitely looks like she needs some nitrogen. You need more of a balanced nute mix, with macro (NPK) nutes and also micro nutes. Just bat guano is not enough. I like to add some Superthrive sometimes also. It's got some good vitamins and hormones in it.


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 1, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> She definitely looks like she needs some nitrogen. You need more of a balanced nute mix, with macro (NPK) nutes and also micro nutes. Just bat guano is not enough. I like to add some Superthrive sometimes also. It's got some good vitamins and hormones in it.


Having vegged her for 2 months without nutes, yea shes lacking big time in N, but now she is flowering im just gonna keep on the guano and start using molasses now.
Dude NEVER use superthrive whilst flowering!!


----------



## PowerPlantPuss (Dec 1, 2009)

this is some good shiz!


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 1, 2009)

The2TimEr, Why no Superthrive in flower? She still need some N in flower. Why no nutes while in veg?


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 2, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> The2TimEr, Why no Superthrive in flower? She still need some N in flower.
> Superthrive does in fact cause flower deformation where the bud wont grow their normal way, they tend to open up too much or twist.
> Superthrive should only be used on seedlings/young clones in the early veg.


----------



## jbigdawg79 (Dec 2, 2009)

ok great guide but how do u fix these problems??


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 2, 2009)

jbigdawg79 said:


> ok great guide but how do u fix these problems??


What problem do you have?


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 2, 2009)

The2TimEr said:


> Hash Lover said:
> 
> 
> > The2TimEr, Why no Superthrive in flower? She still need some N in flower.
> ...


----------



## DaDamnKushman (Dec 3, 2009)

Well im new to growin so i used soil as my first grow.. Now my plant started off well up till i tried to flower it, its been 2-3 weeks on 12/12 and still no pistils or bulbs.. Need to kno y isnt it showin a sex and y are sum of my leaves startin to curl


----------



## JediMind (Dec 3, 2009)

2 weeks and still no answar..
What can i do.. ?

The last week i have watered every second day, and ive mixed the nutes solution in 10L water, in sted of a liter at the time, hope this would even out the nutes problem.. how does it sound..? any one know what the problem could be.. ?

My plants still got yellow leef i bottom, i cut them of, and new ones come, and its still kinda light greenish in the middle, but now the top leefs are very dark..
3.week of flowering, and i think my plants stopped flowering.


----------



## The2TimEr (Dec 5, 2009)

Hash Lover said:


> The2TimEr said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any problem like that. The buds grow just fine and I'm on about my 5th harvest since using it. But I don't use it every time I water. Did you have it happen to you?
> ...


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 5, 2009)

There is so much bs and myths about growing it can be hard what's right or wrong unless you try it yourself. Good luck with her man. Peace.


----------



## jmf31 (Dec 10, 2009)

hello im looking for some insight on my plant. i Just transfered my plant to a bigger pot and when i was taking it out of the old pot it and the plant and most of the root ball came out which is why i am worried because a decent amount of roots got ripped in the process. the plant was healthy up untill this point. will the plant be ok? Is their anything i can do to help it survive.


----------



## vanmeter (Dec 23, 2009)

random leaves are this way. not due to size or placement. i'm thinking nut prob, but which? thanks


----------



## cali619 (Dec 30, 2009)

If my plant is light green with yellow leaves in the lower part does this mean they are missing nitrogen? If so how can I fix this problem? What is the best PH level for Cocotek?


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 9, 2010)

cali619 said:


> If my plant is light green with yellow leaves in the lower part does this mean they are missing nitrogen? If so how can I fix this problem? What is the best PH level for Cocotek?


No its not nitrogen i just finished solving that same proplem i was half way though flower wwhen that happend to me it's a potasum defecentcy you need more P&K


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 9, 2010)

And depending wat stage of the grow you are PH should be between 5.7 - 6.3


----------



## hairyrabbit (Jan 9, 2010)

depending on were you are in your grow Ph should be between 5.7 - 6.3


----------



## cfk3366 (Jan 15, 2010)

my plant needs everthing


----------



## cfk3366 (Jan 15, 2010)

and im no fking stranger why is it there?


----------



## chiefbootknocker (Jan 16, 2010)

because I don't know you


----------



## valhalla88 (Jan 18, 2010)

Help...https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/293963-looking-second-opinion.html#post3675949


----------



## fmb11376 (Jan 21, 2010)

does anyone know if foxfarm ocean forest soil is ready to go for seedlings? my little guys are about a week old and have'nt seen much growth in the the last few days. Thinking its the soil? any info will be helpful


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 21, 2010)

fmb11376 said:


> does anyone know if foxfarm ocean forest soil is ready to go for seedlings? my little guys are about a week old and have'nt seen much growth in the the last few days. Thinking its the soil? any info will be helpful


I put my seeds in it with no problem and they do very well,


----------



## UNHALLOWED (Jan 29, 2010)

Hm, I think my newly sprouted plants may need some nitrogen. Maybe I should hit them with a small dose of the floranova bloom next water.


----------



## hawaiianDirtBag (Feb 4, 2010)

ok first thing ihave only used natural teq. except for the dirt i used miracle grow potting mix and good outside dirt my definition of good is dark in color with kinda sandy,i put egg shells in pot with plant for a week then removed,waited a week put a small bananna peel in pot and waterd for one week,homemade co2 with sugar water and yeast in a home made generator kinda thing made with fish air pump and folger small coffe tub.. i will turn off the fand and let it run for 10 min by it's self right under the plant twice a day if anyone can ease my woorries i would be so great full also as you can see it's still growing fine the reason the leafs r trimm'd just a newb mistake trying to concentrate on feeding buds the plant has been red ever since budding started it's not a new thing


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 5, 2010)

I would not worry to much about the stems as long as the rest of the plant looks good. You should run the co2 above the plants, it is heavier than air and sinks. How much lighting do you have? With what you are using adding something to add some micro nutes might help also.


----------



## Jack*Madison (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice Sub-Says Hash Lover


----------



## Growzaa (Feb 17, 2010)

My plants have turned yellow on the tip of the leaves on both the bottom and top leaves. Could someone tell me what this is?


----------



## rudy2010 (Feb 17, 2010)

I went to the site but did not see the issue I am having. I have a Bubba Kush that is getting white almost powdery looking spots on the leaves. I thought this might be water spots at first but I made some clones and I noticed the leaves coming out on the clones have the same white spots. I have over 20 varieties and none of the others have the white spots. They are about 1/8 to 1/4 inch in diameter on the tops of the leaves. Anyone seen this and have a cure.


----------



## Superhands420 (Feb 24, 2010)

*i have 5 large trainwrecks, 2 in plagron batmix and 3 in westlands with perlite added and the 2 wrecks in the plagron leaves are turning yellow from the bottom up?, the other wrecks are nice healthy green colour in westlands, an using bio grow and bio bloom. Am thinking it might be a mag def? am 4 weeks into flower n am scared my 2 ladies are on road out lol. Will try n add sum pictures up once a learn how to as am new to this site lol. Hiii ev1 BTW  Great site, cracking info*


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 24, 2010)

Most likely you have nitrogen deficiency. It is common at that stage of flower so don't worry to much. You can add a little more N but be careful not to add to much as it is said that it can slow down flowering. From seed all plants are not created equal even if they are the same strain and same batch of seeds. It's good to keep some fast acting macro nutes (NPK) on hand for just such occasions. 
Check this out:
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Superhands420 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Cheeers for the quick reply and the link hash lover, A was starting to panic lol thought it might have been a problem with the bat mix. Hash lover u posted at exactly 4.20  Am for a bong for that haha thanx *


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 24, 2010)

Right on 4:20 sweet!! It's gotta mean good things to come right? It shows 11:20 for my time zone so the good fortune goes to you. Glad I could help.


----------



## spesh123 (Feb 24, 2010)

hey fellas

i have a lil problem i have all these white dusty like stuff on my leaves and am currenty in flowering about 4 weeks in. does this sound like powdery mildew im not to sure myself????? if yes what is the best way to get rid of this without harming my buds AT ALL. experiance only. 

Thanks for ya help.


----------



## spesh123 (Feb 24, 2010)

anyone out there......


----------



## kronic&bars (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## kronic&bars (Mar 2, 2010)

does anyone know whats wrong with my sprout, why is it dropping?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 3, 2010)

Kinda hard to tell by your pic but it looks ok. What do you have for light and how close to the plant do you keep it?


----------



## rudy2010 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> Kinda hard to tell by your pic but it looks ok. What do you have for light and how close to the plant do you keep it?


 Sounds like the same prob I had. I used a product called Safer and the problem was gone over night.


----------



## hughesresearch (Mar 5, 2010)

ok so i screwed up and thought that by adding a reflective material to one side of the grow that it would increase light to that area, it did but also cut off airflow, and the plants near that area all have dying leaves and the buds are freaking turning the hairs from there nice thick white to thin red hairs. i think the plants are dying and im only in the 4th flowering week. three of the plants i had to cut and all the hairs on them were red. well the dying ones are still there, but i had to cut back all the dead leaves which were almost all of them. im pretty sure those are screwed. i also cant get the soil to air out there and its always wet, it does have two drains. im left with two plants. a sativa which is crazy looking-never grew one before and a hardy indica. both of these were not on the side with the reflector, and the soil is fine there. but this morning i woke up and my indica had this at the bottom.


----------



## mcalegolas&bonq420 (Mar 5, 2010)

hey im on a budget how can i add nitrogen or phosporus to my plant cheaply ??? One of the two leaves on the bottom (the first pair) has a yellow blotch on the tip and its turning a purlpe hue under my leaves, growth seems a lil stunted


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 5, 2010)

mcalegolas&bonq420 said:


> hey im on a budget how can i add nitrogen or phosporus to my plant cheaply ??? One of the two leaves on the bottom (the first pair) has a yellow blotch on the tip and its turning a purlpe hue under my leaves, growth seems a lil stunted


Miracle Grow can be used and it's cheap. Get the one for tomatoes to start with. But start at 1/2 strength.


----------



## mcalegolas&bonq420 (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks xD im gonna check that out soon


----------



## gordon2191 (Mar 6, 2010)

I have started my first grow and my plates look more like Bamboo then cannabis... Tall and skinny! Week three, Grow Light Florescent Bulbs, water daily, on timed light 15 on, 9 off. Any ideas?


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 7, 2010)

Your lights are to far away. With florescent lights you need to keep them as close to the plants as you can without burning them. Probably wouldn't hurt to give then more hrs of light if you can. CFL's are better than the tubes also, If you have to use florescent that is the way to go.


----------



## racechasin (Mar 10, 2010)

i have a problem i have not sen before i cloned a female and it went well i took and put them in bigger pots and in the gtow box plants are 6 inches tall and bushy and on some on the leave there ae on 2 leaves instead on the normal 3 to 5 some have o leaf and some 2. dont know what went wrong the is bag seed i and growing in fox farm and useing mirical grow for veg under cfls


----------



## sickstoner (Mar 15, 2010)

http://www.weedfarmer.com/cannabis/tables_guide.php


----------



## hibonation (Mar 16, 2010)

Clear guidelines, thank you. I now know exactly what my girls need.


----------



## lovemusicweed (Mar 23, 2010)

i have a mother plant pooled over 100 plants now the leaves are drying out she,s8 foot tall looks good in front the back is drying out help out


----------



## lovemusicweed (Mar 23, 2010)

lovemusicweed said:


> i have a mother plant pooled over 100 plants now the leaves are drying out she,s8 foot tall looks good in front the back is drying out help out


----------



## lovemusicweed (Mar 23, 2010)

my mother plant is .8" tall i pooled over 100 plants. i water it every day .because she is verry dry . in the mornings she gets fed. nuts evary day the back part of the .plant is starting to dryout. please help out


----------



## lovemusicweed (Mar 23, 2010)

cannabis mother i pooled over 100 clones and now one side is drying out i water it when it gets dryevery day i water it can some one help


----------



## lovemusicweed (Mar 23, 2010)

its in shock stop pulling clones for about a mouth and she will be redy for more


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 27, 2010)

Chances are she will be ok. How are you keeping her? How big of a pot is she in? I've chopped some way down and they always came back. What kind of lights and nutes?


----------



## gatkeeper6 (Apr 2, 2010)

i got a plant that alot of tips are curling up. like it wants to pray. its in the veggie state, about a month and a half old. any ideas??


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 3, 2010)

Could use pics, It is always best to post pics when having a problem and more info on how you are doing your grow.. Sounds like lights to close maybe? To hot on the tops?


----------



## gatkeeper6 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> Could use pics, It is always best to post pics when having a problem and more info on how you are doing your grow.. Sounds like lights to close maybe? To hot on the tops?


 
i think that what is was. thangs


----------



## sunburysour (Apr 19, 2010)

any one know how to aviod salt build up ? i have some on my leaves and the clay pebbles and advice? can this damage my plants?


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 20, 2010)

sunburysour said:


> any one know how to aviod salt build up ? i have some on my leaves and the clay pebbles and advice? can this damage my plants?


 There is no way to avoid salt if you use chemical nutes, there is a lot in them. And if you get to much build up it can hurt the plants. If you think there it to much you can give them a good flush with some plain water. But you will always see some.


----------



## MaxNarco (Apr 23, 2010)

great post


----------



## S. Quentin Quale (Apr 23, 2010)

Looking at the first post. I will warn anyone that may be new here. These descriptions of deficiencies are not always as cut and dry in a few short words. It can take some people a few years to understand the problems they had. In my own personal experience these descriptions have been wrong many times. Let's say your PH is flawless. You can have a deficiency in one thing, and it could resemble what looks like a few other deficiencies. Yet many times what your deficient in, is not a "typical" description of said nutrient. Some people start out and do fine, but a ton of people also fail. In my experience with getting information from online and forums, it hasn't even paled in comparison to time and just personal experiences in learning my own personal problems with this.

I see tons of people giving advice, and unless the person asking for help, has there same exact set up as the helper, down to water types used, soil, nutrients and the exact same Ph tester, etc.; then you should not be asking for much help from the other person. A person cant just say "I grow in soil so I know the problem", which I see all the time, probably from half baked 16 year old kids describing their first grow in Solo cups and using night lights. There are so many other tiny discrepancies that could cause 2 years of failure like I have had (Turned out to be the PH of water used in soil). I'm sure many have found the help useful, much of the time based on a guess. Then there are tons of people such as myself that had to find the problems through trial and error. Even after PH fixing my other problems were fixed through my own tests, many times differing from the vast majority of repetitive answers online or even in books.

Example - Nitrogen deficiency causes yellowing or pale green leaves of entire plant. Um NO. It can start from top, bottom, or middle, and the entire plant does NOT have to show these signs unless gone unfixed. This can look like other deficiencies most descriptions would say is not nitrogen. This is one point of a multitude of problems. 

Sorry if I pissed in your coffee. But to the new people that are having problems for extended periods of time. This could be why. Be careful what you take to heart online, because I am certain I am not the only one that has failed through doing this. However if you stick with it, you can get good enough to the point where you look at your plants and know exactly what they need. Personal experience can be for some, a million times better then anything else. I know there are people out there giving up on the idea of there problem being something that everyone else saying it isn't. 

I'd like to someday see advanced forums that entail sections just for certain grow set ups. Not like soil and hydro. More like FFOF Soil - distilled water - sunleaves pH test kit - Earth Juice nutrients - Indica. Find your set up!!! A daunting task to make a forum that complex but possible. If someone had my same set up, that's when I would feel confident enough to help them thinking there would be almost zero fault. And this post isn't for the people that have found success online, it's for people that have not. And these could be reasons why.


----------



## Canadian.Cannabis (May 13, 2010)

It seems as if my plants have a nitrogen deficiency but i just transplanted them into new pots with miracle grow potting soil with added plant food and its got 0.14,0.14,0.14 minimum nutrients... now i have them outside with 2 litre bottles as a greenhouse effect and they seem to be fine since the transplant (2days ago) but havent grown in size or the leaves in about 2 weeks... the good weather is starting now and its no longer in the -0oC overnight its about 5-10oC are they going to start growing soon again or are they fucked??? can post pics if required


----------



## Hash Lover (May 13, 2010)

My guess is it will be ok as the temps warm up. They will go dormant if it gets to cold. It's always best to post some pics if you can when you are having a problem.


----------



## mikey1050 (May 18, 2010)

These are clones and have been in the ground aboput 3 weeks. Last year they came out killer now something is eatin them. I have looked at night and during sunlight and cant see any bugs. I am growin outside


----------



## Canadian.Cannabis (May 19, 2010)

mikey1050 said:


> These are clones and have been in the ground aboput 3 weeks. Last year they came out killer now something is eatin them. I have looked at night and during sunlight and cant see any bugs. I am growin outside


 Looks like it might be spidermites buddy, not sure how to cure that problem though.. lol


----------



## JoeGreenThumb (May 22, 2010)

whats wrong with the auto blueberry?


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 27, 2010)

yuo rock shen, thx for all the awesome info. by the by, i own the newly revised edition of that book by Mel Frank and Ed Rosehthall, TOTALLY awesome, VERY comprehensive, from seeds to smoke, right through curing and everything. various ideas are given in each area of interestso that more than one way of doing things is almost always available right there in the book. as for plant problems, i use your guide first, book later. ++rep


----------



## dankesthours182 (May 27, 2010)

nothing is wrong with auto blueberry, but there's quite a controversy going on about autoflowers right now. i'll find a link and post it here and PM you with it, also.


----------



## juliustheman (Jun 3, 2010)

Hey. I got a few questions cause i need lots of help. I knw that I am not suppose to use incandescent light bulbs but it is what i have and can afford. But... it is a multispectrum set from stealthhydro. If you can look it up it wld be cool so that way you can familiarize urself wioth it, www.stealthhydro.com. my lighting system is a system that has the cool light , the warm light and full spectrum flourescent daylight. They all three are connected to one light system so they are made to be turned all in tune. It says that the light bulbs are 5000 lumens a pc but that it is incandescent equivalent to 400 watts. The full spectrum light gives off 62000 lumens, so thats a total of 16200 lumens. How far apart should the light be? I really have no idea what that means and would like to jnow if you guys would not mind. Remember all three lights come in a system that make the light all be on together. They greww perfect for 6 wks in vegetation stage and they were receiving 20 hrs of light a day. Right before flowering i gave them one complete 24 hr day of darkness and turned them on to 12 hr day and 12 hr of complete darkness. I have been using kool bloom from general hydroponics w/ a 0-10-10 analysis. It says to add one to 2 teaspoons per gallon. I have 6 gallon resevoir w/ a submersible irrigation system. I dnt have a c02 pump and dont really ave the funds to get that right now. Other than that my real problem is is that I began the flowering stage at 15 inches and alot of lower leaves and branches have dried and wilted. Also the spot at the main stem where the buds are suppose to go are (the pistol hair like area) is turnig black and wrinkling up. Even those spots are bulbing up and then turning a crustated brown. What does this mean??? Please help me.


----------



## BayouCityKidd (Jun 12, 2010)

wow i just purchased Mr. Ed R.'s book for like 40 bucks "thats with express shipping... ok well at least i will have it at my finger tips "books are energy efficient!"


----------



## BayouCityKidd (Jun 12, 2010)

shenagen said:


> OK here is a start of some links........
> THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE..........by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal
> This is some of Ed Rosenthals book...good read
> 
> ...


 
Dame glass half full glass half full


----------



## PR3ACHER (Jun 13, 2010)

yes gd idea sticky this 
u got my vote


----------



## PR3ACHER (Jun 13, 2010)

i have the same problem lack of cash so i make my own co2 u will need powder yeast, suger ,2ltr btle plastic. and some tubing ,glue,
you will have to cut a hole about the same size of your tubing to fit .oops the hole has to be cut out of the lid of the bottle make sure when u have cut hole and insert the tube u seel it with glue .. while thats drying out i use a teaspoon for meaasuring i use 1teespoon of yeast to every 3spoons of suger mix about 3 tspoons of yeast .and 9spoons of suger fill with water half way put lid back on with tubing and shake until mixed wait for about halfanhour u will c the co2 bubbles appear they will go through the tube and to theplants dont forget to place tube near plants n turn of fan when using so theplants get the co2 this will last u for 2weeks ..total cost to me was £2.50 hope this helps or you can look it up on youtube....how to make a co2 reactor...


----------



## rastaman191919 (Jun 19, 2010)

my plant is growing outside. its about a foot talll now, but the leaves are starting to show small yellow spots. what do i do?!!


----------



## Hash Lover (Jun 19, 2010)

You should post pics if you can. That would help a lot. How did you prepare the soil and what do you use for nutes ?


----------



## phenix white (Jun 20, 2010)

HELP please..alright my leaves well some them feel papery kinda dryish ill post some pics..mayb its burn? watering? or ???


----------



## Hash Lover (Jun 20, 2010)

What kind of soil is there and what do you give them for nutes ?


----------



## phenix white (Jun 20, 2010)

well its a new 2 weeks after i had those pics she has picked up and doing much better1 I was starting out w some ground sprinkle plant food 19-07-06 or somithing in the beginng. But the last week i startd fish emulsion /water mix! which turned em around alot! and i had transplantdd the top souil with new ex grow organic ph bALNDEC W/WORM CASTINGS BLOOD MEAL BONE MEAL ECT..but i wasnt watering fully enough threw out the first month either was giving it miminal of everything really.. whata you think???


Hash Lover said:


> What kind of soil is there and what do you give them for nutes ?


----------



## rastaman191919 (Jun 21, 2010)

don't really have a camera at the moment. but the soil and nute....for the soil i didnt prepare it too much, the ground where it is is already extremely fertile. unused grassland. hasnt beeen touched for about 10 years, and ANYTHING grows like crazy back there. as for nutes, i'm still not sure what to use. im out of a job at the moment so id need somethin from around the house or somethin like that. any advice?


----------



## darren121 (Jun 21, 2010)

hi guys i have plants in the green house i been told only water 2 times a week but it so hot in there soil drys quick and i dont wanna wake up soom day to see them all wilted there pic of the bad 1 and pics of some of my others
i used to water every night just a light soak but even with out watering them every day they seem to be growing fine i fuked 2 up preplanted 2 early just hoping it drop leaves off and new 1 appear


----------



## darren121 (Jun 21, 2010)

did anyone see the plants on the news for medical reasons in uk


----------



## Duffman1980 (Jun 26, 2010)

If the problem is in the PH levels from the beginning does getting the PH levels correct, then adding nutrients like fox farm to the mix help the overall problem? Or will one have to get PH levels right, then fix all the little things (each individual nutrient problem) or will it fix itself over time? Wanna know whatca think, and yes have went to the favorite sites to find out what's wrong, but still have questions.


Duffman


----------



## jedge (Jun 28, 2010)

Excellent guide Sticky. Thanks. I have a problem with an NFT grow - not too sure what it is, and your pics & descriptions haven't quite nailed it for me. This is my first post to rollitup, so I wasn't sure if this is the right place to post pics & details. Should I go on, or post elsewhere on the forum?


----------



## jadedkurt (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks for the info. I have a question though. I read that i may have a salinity build up, lack of N, and possible chemical burn. Can someone please help me differentiate? We started with yellowing leaves on our flowering plants and now 75% of the leaves are yellow. I water them with distilled water and a tea of molasses, worm castings bat guano and sea weed extract once every 3 feedings and water twice every 3 feedings. I was going back and forth with my recipe trying to find a good tea. I thought it was heat so I bought an AC and now their at around 70 degrees but still yellow. So now i am thinking its salt build up(not sure what to do) or i have to much potassium causing little uptake of n.p
Also on some of my clones the leaves look singed at the end. and some of these leaves are yellowing also. 

Im freakin out so if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 28, 2010)

jadedkurt said:


> Thanks for the info. I have a question though. I read that i may have a salinity build up, lack of N, and possible chemical burn. Can someone please help me differentiate? We started with yellowing leaves on our flowering plants and now 75% of the leaves are yellow. I water them with distilled water and a tea of molasses, worm castings bat guano and sea weed extract once every 3 feedings and water twice every 3 feedings. I was going back and forth with my recipe trying to find a good tea. I thought it was heat so I bought an AC and now their at around 70 degrees but still yellow. So now i am thinking its salt build up(not sure what to do) or i have to much potassium causing little uptake of n.p
> Also on some of my clones the leaves look singed at the end. and some of these leaves are yellowing also.
> 
> Im freakin out so if anyone could help it would be greatly appreciated!!!!!!!!!!



I did not read any previous messages in this thread so I do not know if anything earlier was said or asked that would make the following useless but have you checked your pH level? Something else I would be curious about is before the leaves began to yellow what color were the leaves? Of course I do not mean were they any color other than green but instead were they an average normal healthy green or were they a deep dark green that from some angles looked almost blue-green at times?


----------



## jadedkurt (Jun 28, 2010)

They were healthy green. I measure my ph of my water/tea every time I water. I keep it at 6.3(per my friend who taught me....his look great).... i thought it might be a N deficiency but I have boosted it since and no change, thats why i thought salt buildup.......


----------



## Brick Top (Jun 28, 2010)

jadedkurt said:


> They were healthy green. I measure my ph of my water/tea every time I water. I keep it at 6.3(per my friend who taught me....his look great).... i thought it might be a N deficiency but I have boosted it since and no change, thats why i thought salt buildup.......



Next question. Where on the plants did the yellowing first begin and in what direction did it travel to first?

Some common causes for leaves yellowing starting on the upper portion of plants are:

*Fe *- IRON (Fe)
Leaves on growing shoots turn pale and veins remain dark green. pH imbalances make iron insoluble.

*Mn *- MANGANESE (Mn)

Necrotic and yellow spots form on top leaves. Mn deficiency occurs when large amounts of Mg are present in the soil. Foliar feed.

For middle leave a likely cause could be:

*Mb *- MOLYBDENUM (Mb) 
Yellowing of middle leaves. Foliar feed with fertilizer containing Mb. 

For older leaves:

*N *- NITROGEN (N) 

Pale plants, red stems, smaller growth. Rapid yellowing of lower leaves progressing up the plant. Add any chemical fertilizer containing N. Treated plants recover in about a week.

*Mg* - MAGNESIUM (Mg)
Lower leaves yellow and may even turn white while veins remain dark green. Blades die and curl upward. 

When you think about where the fading began and how it progressed does any of the above appear to fit the situation?


----------



## buraka415 (Jul 2, 2010)

anyone seen this before (see attached)

that was the only blade on the leaf that was affected, and the rest of the plant looks fine. about 2 days into flower.


----------



## buraka415 (Jul 2, 2010)

@jadekurt.

what are you feeding them? I see worm castings, bat guano. Are you using any other nute formulas? If so? what? what is the NPK value? I would bet its N deficiency. I've been there. What flowering/bloom lineup? or is there one? 

For one, I checked the NPK of both worm castings and bat guano, and they're both fairly low in N. What N based product are you using because you said you gave them some.


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jul 2, 2010)

whats up riu, anybody know what this could be? nute burn? MAGNESIUM def? I use ff bigbloom, used it for the 2nd time last watering. I used a tablespoon for almost a gal of water. I also add a little epson salt to every other watering, to try and prevent lockout. the pH of my water is usually around 6 or so but my soil (ff ocean forest) is alway around 8,,is that too high? I bring the pH of my water down with vinegar, usually 2 teaspoons per gallon. Sits under 6 6500k cfl's, temps anywhere from 77-84. Thanks for any help!


----------



## vino (Jul 2, 2010)

yes mate! jus clicked this post at random an BANG! found the prob with my plant on the first line of *Deficiency Guide! *many thanks my freind!
happy smokin!
safe.


----------



## 7thtoker (Jul 17, 2010)

buraka i think youre ok, that doesnt look like anything too too serious. as long as it doesnt happern again on any other foliage..


----------



## Bonker lights (Jul 20, 2010)

first of all thanx for the guide at the start much help... how can i give my plant a quick boost of *Nitrogen as my bottom two sets of leaves are turning yellow from tip inwards and its just started flowering... any tips cheers 
*


----------



## jadedkurt (Jul 20, 2010)

I used Organicare® Nitrex (6-0-0) i did about half what it says on the bottle with just water(no nutes) and it helped a bunch, I had alot more yellow though so you might want to do less, or just do a spray. Hope it helps


----------



## vino (Jul 21, 2010)

hi can anyone help with my plant please? its a hbd auto from short stuff, growing hydro, using Advanced Nutrients (3 spart one), did have a problem with ph being way too high (ran out of testing stuff, was about 7 - 8 but sorted that now. think its nitrogen it needs but could this have just been due to the ph bein off? dont wanna add anythin incase i make it worse. 
what ya think? cheers


----------



## vino (Jul 25, 2010)

anybody? please


----------



## jadedkurt (Jul 25, 2010)

i am still a beginer so you should still get more advice but i think thats chemical/nute burn. I think you might be using to many nutes. Depending on the soil you use (happy frog and such) there could be a lot on nutes already in your soil so when you add them to the water there is to much and it builds up salts and doesn't let the plant use the stuff anyway. Also the guy thats been teachin me said that you should usually use less nutes than what the bottle says. You might want to try leeching your plant. Hope it helps.


----------



## vino (Jul 26, 2010)

ok cheers buddy


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 26, 2010)

vino said:


> hi can anyone help with my plant please? its a hbd auto from short stuff, growing hydro, using Advanced Nutrients (3 spart one), did have a problem with ph being way too high (ran out of testing stuff, was about 7 - 8 but sorted that now. think its nitrogen it needs but could this have just been due to the ph bein off? dont wanna add anythin incase i make it worse.
> what ya think? cheers
> View attachment 1057003


hey man whats up. if youve gotten the ph issue straight just wait a few days to see if it gets better before you add or do something else that may affect it in a negative way. to me it looks like the new leaves coming out look ok. give it some time, the burn it not going to revert back to green ever, once its burned it is burned. so the new growth is what you want to see coming out looking healthy. so dont be in a rush to fix it "some more". one thing at a time, see if the ph issue was your only issue.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## vino (Jul 26, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> hey man whats up. if youve gotten the ph issue straight just wait a few days to see if it gets better before you add or do something else that may affect it in a negative way. to me it looks like the new leaves coming out look ok. give it some time, the burn it not going to revert back to green ever, once its burned it is burned. so the new growth is what you want to see coming out looking healthy. so dont be in a rush to fix it "some more". one thing at a time, see if the ph issue was your only issue.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


arite bud. its now been a couple days, thought it was ok but still its happening. what you see on the middle leaves has started on the top new leaves. an it gets worse as the leaf gets older.


----------



## vino (Jul 27, 2010)

hi. just had a look today an its still happening, heres some new pics. i cant seem to find anythin that matches this, has anyone seen this before?


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Jul 27, 2010)

vino said:


> hi. just had a look today an its still happening, heres some new pics. i cant seem to find anythin that matches this, has anyone seen this before?
> 
> View attachment 1066625View attachment 1066626View attachment 1066627


HEY CHECK THIS OUT BRO. WHEN I FIRST STARTED THIS IS A PAGE THAT I REFERENCED HEAVILYhttp://www.greenmanspage.com/guides IT IS A REAL GOOD LIBRARY FOR YOU TO CHECK OUT. GO TO THE TROUBLESHOOTING SECTION. I THINK IT MAY HAVE WHAT YOU NEED. IF NOT FOR THIS GO ROUND, THEN DEFINITELY FOR THE FUTURE. HOPE THIS HELPS BRO.


peace!!!
-zen-


----------



## vino (Jul 28, 2010)

cheers mate thats a pretty good site!
safe.


----------



## zandra7025 (Jul 29, 2010)

http://img191.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201007291.jpg/
http://img15.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201007292.jpg/
http://img814.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201007293.jpg/
http://img833.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201007294.jpg/
http://img834.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201007295.jpg/
http://img838.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201007296.jpg/
http://img180.imageshack.us/i/snapshot201007297.jpg/


i am having a bit of a problem growing it seem the my plant went into shoc in transplant but it worked its way through but the fan leaves and turning yellow and the top fan leaf is got a bit of brow on it also the lower leaf on the small plant is starting to surl i am new to this hydroponic but i am useing cns17 grow a 400watt mh ight and 4 flourscent lights. it stays round 85 top in the grow room and is well ventilated plants are bout 3 weeks old plzzz help someone


----------



## watson602 (Jul 30, 2010)

man my plant stem are turning black an a mean black not purple can i get some help everything is fine DWC ph 5.5 EC1.0 Veg 5 week floranova plzz msg me cuz really dont know how to check my replys to my msg


----------



## regularjackherer (Aug 4, 2010)

Excellent diognosis guide, very help-full!


----------



## buraka415 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thoughts anyone on this plant issue?

View attachment 1081881

Just barely into week 4 of flower on Blue Dream. 100% coco. Canna nutes (A,B, now using PK 13/14). This is mainly on a few top leaves. I am battling some powder mold, so I can see that there, but I am referring to the spottiness and discoloration of the leaves themselves. This isn't on all of them, just a few ( i just found this when i got home, so i need to go inspect more), but im obviously concerned.


----------



## candylime12 (Aug 6, 2010)

nice list bro


----------



## buraka415 (Aug 10, 2010)

buraka415 said:


> Thoughts anyone on this plant issue?
> 
> View attachment 1081881
> 
> Just barely into week 4 of flower on Blue Dream. 100% coco. Canna nutes (A,B, now using PK 13/14). This is mainly on a few top leaves. I am battling some powder mold, so I can see that there, but I am referring to the spottiness and discoloration of the leaves themselves. This isn't on all of them, just a few ( i just found this when i got home, so i need to go inspect more), but im obviously concerned.


bumpybump bump


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 24, 2010)

buraka415 said:


> bumpybump bump


My GC is like 3-4 weeks into budding and i got some PM, I used some sodium bicarbonate but im not sure if its too far into budding to be using it, any thoughts from anyone would be awesome. I'll update what ends up happening.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 25, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> My GC is like 3-4 weeks into budding and i got some PM, I used some sodium bicarbonate but im not sure if its too far into budding to be using it, any thoughts from anyone would be awesome. I'll update what ends up happening.


I meant potassium bicarbonate. I sprayed it on and the PM is gone but some of the flowers that got sprayed had their hairs turn brown. Not sure if I should amputate these floweres or what.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 25, 2010)

I don't like to spray anything on them after they start flowering unless you can wash it off. I would stick to boosters that go into the root zone. I wouldn't want to smoke that stuff. What do you mean by PM? It doesn't sound familiar. 3-4 weeks is a good time to give them some boosters though. Just be careful not to neglect the nitrogen though.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 25, 2010)

Make sure you have good ventilation and the humidity isn't to high. How's it been since you posted?


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 25, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> Make sure you have good ventilation and the humidity isn't to high. How's it been since you posted?


https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/361297-should-i-amputate-these-flowers.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 25, 2010)

Maybe try spraying them with plain water a couple times to wash it off. I'd hate to see you lose them. How about some pics?


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 25, 2010)

buraka415 said:


> bumpybump bump


 the post about venting was for you. Had a problem with my computer and could not go back to post with quote.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 25, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> Maybe try spraying them with plain water a couple times to wash it off. I'd hate to see you lose them. How about some pics?


I washed em this morning with plain water. I'll take some more pics tomorrow, im wondering if the buds will be ok to smoke in the end.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 26, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> I washed em this morning with plain water. I'll take some more pics tomorrow, im wondering if the buds will be ok to smoke in the end.


 I would think they would be ok, you still have a while before they are done. I would think the plant will absorb more as time goes on. What strain or strains do you have going? I'd like to see some pics. Whenever you have a problem it is always best to post pics. Just make sure the pics are good enough to show the problem and as much info on what you are doing. Lighting nutes ect.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 27, 2010)

Ya Hsh Lover theres pics in this thread : https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/361297-should-i-amputate-these-flowers.html


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 27, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> Ya Hsh Lover theres pics in this thread : https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/361297-should-i-amputate-these-flowers.html


 I would leave them on and see how they do.


----------



## sheryle (Aug 28, 2010)

Help

This is occurring on a white widow plant. It just started today, I feed with Ferti-lome blooming and rooting soluble plant food 9-59-8 Help she is the baby of all the babies and so far has been tiny but a real beauty, she has been into flowering now for about 3 weeks Please Please any and all info deeply desired.

Thanks


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 29, 2010)

sheryle said:


> Help
> 
> This is occurring on a white widow plant. It just started today, I feed with Ferti-lome blooming and rooting soluble plant food 9-59-8 Help she is the baby of all the babies and so far has been tiny but a real beauty, she has been into flowering now for about 3 weeks Please Please any and all info deeply desired.
> 
> Thanks


Pics would be really helpful. And more info, lights, temp, ect. If you think you gave them to much give them a flush. Twice the amount that your pot size holds. If anything it can't hurt them to do it. Is it soil or hydro? And make sure it's not to hot in there, The hotter it is the faster the plant will take up water and bring nutes with it. Can you post pics??


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 29, 2010)

Any idea what is causing this? Kushberry clone 5 weeks into bloom.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 30, 2010)

My guess would be a potassium deficiency, (the K in the NPK). And the high* phosphorus in the nutes you are using and so much less N and K helps me to go that way also. Try to give them a little more rounded mix if you can in the future. What other nutes do you have or use? And check out this guide too, I think it is the best one I've seen.

http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
*


----------



## RohanVD86 (Aug 30, 2010)

Yeah, this is very helpful. I need nitrogen in my plant. It wasn't growing and was turning too light of a green/yellow.


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 31, 2010)

To many people cut way back on the N once flowering starts (IMO). And you will lose out on your final yield if you don't give them enough. But they say it can delay them from finishing. On a couple grows I gave them more and the next time less and I think the one with the less nutes seemed to finish about 2 weeks sooned. If you don't go to wild you will see signs of nute burns with out killing the plant. Once you see the leaf tips turning yellow back off and give them only water for a few watering till you see that it doesn't get worse. Do you have any meters to use? You can get a PH and PPM meter very cheap on Ebay. Less than $20 each and are well worth it even in soil. That way you know what you are giving them and can adjust accordingly.


----------



## SB Garlic (Aug 31, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> My guess would be a potassium deficiency, (the K in the NPK). And the high* phosphorus in the nutes you are using and so much less N and K helps me to go that way also. Try to give them a little more rounded mix if you can in the future. What other nutes do you have or use? And check out this guide too, I think it is the best one I've seen.
> 
> http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
> *


I've been using botanicare pureblend bloom 1-4-5, +rep btw.


----------



## SB Garlic (Sep 1, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> My GC is like 3-4 weeks into budding and i got some PM, I used some sodium bicarbonate but im not sure if its too far into budding to be using it, any thoughts from anyone would be awesome. I'll update what ends up happening.


It went away for a bit now its back but smaller in different spots. Plant is 1-2 weeks away from harvest hope i can make it.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 5, 2010)

SB Garlic said:


> I've been using botanicare pureblend bloom 1-4-5, +rep btw.


 Thanks for the +rep always glad to help when I can. I personally like a little more N in the mix even when flowering. It's good to keep certain types of nutes on hand in case of a problem or if you just want to give them something a little different that what your stock mix has in it. The Miracle grow products are good to keep on hand for just such a thing. Their "Miracid" is good for a N boost, It's a 30-10-10 mix. Just start about 1/4 to 1/3 of the recommended dose, give them at least a couple days to see how its doing. Seems to take 3-5 days sometime to start seeing results. With just a couple weeks left you should be ok. Be sure to let me know how it goes.


----------



## GOODGREEN01 (Sep 9, 2010)

is it me or do most of the symptoms are alike??


----------



## CruThikRyderz (Sep 9, 2010)

It looks like my girl has a magnesium deficiency the leaves are turning yellow. Where can i get some to boost her back up?


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 9, 2010)

CruThikRyderz said:


> It looks like my girl has a magnesium deficiency the leaves are turning yellow. Where can i get some to boost her back up?


 Look for a product called Cal-Mag. But most good nutes should have some in it already, check the label.


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 9, 2010)

GOODGREEN01 said:


> is it me or do most of the symptoms are alike??


 Ya, a lot of them seem to look the same but it is little differences. It just takes time to learn them.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 9, 2010)

*3 Handy links for spider mites.*

http://www.growery.org/3047/How-to-K...abis-Marijuana

http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1552.htm

http://www.cdms.net/ldat/ld5GE007.pdf

*SIR SMOKER.*


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 11, 2010)

New Grower. Not sure what's going on with her. The plant looks good except for the purple stem. Strain is unknown, outdoor in ground, about 5 weeks into flower. Have tried to find answers in search and not much luck. Using Tiger bloom and mollasses. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 11, 2010)

plhkarma said:


> New Grower. Not sure what's going on with her. The plant looks good except for the purple stem. Strain is unknown, outdoor in ground, about 5 weeks into flower. Have tried to find answers in search and not much luck. Using Tiger bloom and mollasses. Thanks for any advice.


Purple stems are common with many strains but you will get more answers posting in the right section (plants and problems).
(good luck).
SS.


http://www.drugs-forum.com/growfaq/1243.htm *<<<<<<<<*


----------



## Hash Lover (Sep 12, 2010)

plhkarma said:


> New Grower. Not sure what's going on with her. The plant looks good except for the purple stem. Strain is unknown, outdoor in ground, about 5 weeks into flower. Have tried to find answers in search and not much luck. Using Tiger bloom and mollasses. Thanks for any advice.


 I wouldn't worry about it to much. I've had a lot of plants have some purple on the stems. Although purple stems can be a sign of a micro nutrient deficiency I don't think that would be the case since you are growing outside. Lots of micro nutes are in the ground already. Your plant looks great, keep doing what you are doing and enjoy your harvest.


----------



## plhkarma (Sep 12, 2010)

SIR SMOKER said:


> Purple stems are common with many strains but you will get more answers posting in the right section (plants and problems).
> (good luck).
> SS.
> 
> ...





Hash Lover said:


> I wouldn't worry about it to much. I've had a lot of plants have some purple on the stems. Although purple stems can be a sign of a micro nutrient deficiency I don't think that would be the case since you are growing outside. Lots of micro nutes are in the ground already. Your plant looks great, keep doing what you are doing and enjoy your harvest.


Thanks for the info SS....thanks for your input Hash Lover, we are nervous 1st timers and worry about every little thing. We are not going to stress about it, she's looking pretty good.


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 12, 2010)

plhkarma said:


> Thanks for the info SS....thanks for your input Hash Lover, we are nervous 1st timers and worry about every little thing. We are not going to stress about it, she's looking pretty good.


Good luck.......
SS


----------



## andythom82 (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi,

I think internet is the best teacher. You can take its help.

Best marijuana seeds online Canada


----------



## SIR SMOKER (Sep 14, 2010)

andythom82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think internet is the best teacher. You can take its help.
> 
> Best marijuana seeds online Canada


The net is OK for finding things but when you get the hang of the site you will find better info here from real growers and their experience.


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 5, 2010)

.

Shenagan would it be OK if I included your guide in my ebook, its for free download not for sale. Thanks.

Weed Science Download

.


----------



## grnbutr (Oct 7, 2010)

I just found this link today and I have added it to my collection of links for my journal to help me have a quick reference to check my methods or ideas that i come across or problems i have and for the most part a little reading on my part i find the cure but this has me stumped its only happening to the new growth. 

Its a coco grow with canna rihzotonic,coco a&b, canazyme. I used 10 liters H2o PH 5.8, 10ml ea as this is a clone unknown age Ive had Weeks at that time i up potted from 16 oz Dixie cup to liter nursery pot with extra 1\2 inch holes drilled in. I feed till i get about 10% run off. about every-4 days or when pot feels 1\2 its full wight. 400w HPS now for 8 days doing a slow transition by 30min a day from 18\6. Any help please I would like to catch this now i will need to feed again tomorrow. Thanks to all who try to help others


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 7, 2010)

How close are your lights and what is the temp at the top of the plants and in the grow area? Kinda hard to tell from the pics but it looks like heat maybe. Also, do you know what your ph is? I know some of the Canna stuff has stuff in it to help control the ph. I don't know much about growing in coco though. Have you seen this link, http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## grnbutr (Oct 7, 2010)

yah I have that saved I try to figure it out on my own but this was not something i could find. my temps are 76* with 54% lights on with two fanslots of fresh air, lights off 68* 70% hum,


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Shenagan would it be ok if i included your guide in my ebook, its for free download not for sale. Thanks.
> 
> ...


what's going on hobbes, long time no read. How's things going with you?
Tried to pm you, but no go. Hpller at me if you get a chance.


Peace!!!
-zen-


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 8, 2010)

.

Hey Zen Master!

I turned my PM off because I keep forgetting to check them and I'd have a mailbox full of 2 month old messages, sometimes doubles of people telling me off for not returning their first message. I did the same thing with my phone years ago.

I've been making sublingual tincture, my favourite method of consumption. Fast, potent hits, good duration, easy to titrate doses, easy on the throat. And the mist bottles are portable which is nice when leaving the house.







.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

Hobbes said:


> .
> 
> Hey Zen Master!
> 
> ...


wait a minute man, are you telling me that that pump has some kind of extract in it that can give the same, or better euphoric feeling that something rolled up can give me.
oh my God, i want in. how does it work, because if it is the same "exact" high, or buzz, or whatever that i would get from a specific genetic in a joint, and its the same in that extract, man i want to know how to do that.
please Mr. Hobbes,.........teach me the ways of the Wu Tang!!!!


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hobbes (Oct 8, 2010)

.

Zen Master the link is at the bottom of this post, right hand side. It's also in the ebook that I want to include this plant problem guide. In.

For me the high is more potent than smoking or vaporizing - hits in under a minute and is so relaxing. Faster than brownies, easier to control effects, less bud is used.

For anyone trying sublingual tincture - when you spray under your tongue inhale at the same time. Fine mist goes into the lungs, I feel effects in 10 or 15 seconds. Very relaxing.







.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Oct 8, 2010)

andythom82 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I think internet is the best teacher. You can take its help.
> 
> Best marijuana seeds online Canada


 
its obvious that you have not walked around here. much easier to extract info here than the net.


----------



## Chebbs1 (Oct 29, 2010)

_*KINDA NOOB!! WEEK 6/7 BLUE CHEESE flower!!! Kind of a weird situation - I had a light leak for a while and just sealed it over a week ago. It caused some of the girls to produce a few seeds I think. But I am also noticing now that the buds are coming off really easy does anybody know why??? Have I flowered too long on this particular strain? In the beginning they just seemed to be slow going cuz they were cuts from another guy and looked crappy but they turned out really nice just these lil glitches... Anyone? *_


----------



## Hash Lover (Oct 29, 2010)

A small light leak would not cause your buds to come off easy. most it would probably do is slow flowering a little. When you grow outside they rarely see complete darkness and they do just fine. Mine also have had leaks and never seemed to hurt anything. I wouldn't worry about it, as long as it's fixed. Sometimes plants will produce seeds with no visible signs of any male flowers but that doesn't mean they weren't there. You might have missed a single flower. I've had some before where I found a single pod with a seed, not like it was pollinated and not on a flower really. just kinda by it self. What do you mean the buds are coming off really easy, like when you pull on them? I don't think you have flowered to long, most any strain will take 8-9 weeks at least. got any pics??


----------



## kwlotripidakias (Nov 2, 2010)

It's my first time that I grow a plant and I have some problems...
At August I germanate 7 seeds(unknown brand) but only 2 female plants left and the one started to have white-yellow leafs 2 months ago...I believe that finally I'll harvest only one!
Anyway.... I have them to 12/12 from 29 of september and everything was OK until 2 weeks ago that the leafs started to getting brown....
I attach a photo.
Does anyone knows what's wrong with it?
THANKS!

p.s. sorry for my English


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

ok ladies and gents i have an issue with my pistils not turning color. im in the 9th and week of flowering(8 week strain) and i thought i was kinda odd that the pistis are still 95% white. yesterday i looked through the scope and i saw a sea of milky white trichs and maybe one or two amber trichs, but like i said all white trichs, and the calyxes really havent started to swell . this is strange because this never happened to me before. what should i do? should i give it another week, two weeks to see if they change? should i chop it now and avoid the thc degrading? dont want to take a loss of yeild, but if i wait and give the flowers time to swell the thc might be degraded to an undesirable point. PLLEEAASSS!!!!! someone give me some advice on this, as i am stumped.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 8, 2010)

also what are the symptoms of cal-mag deficiency. cause this is also going on;in the beginning, on the top portion of the plant the fan leaves are starting to get yellow in between the veins, while the veins are staying "DARK" green. later on the yellow portion starts to turn a goldish/bronze color, while the viens start to pale. once it passes that stage, the enitre leaf starts to turn goldish/bronze, curl under(from the sides), until its dry and crackly, then it starts on the next level underneath it. ive never had this problem before, and ive heard that coco can suffer from cal-mag issues real easy. and seeing that im doing what ive been doing for a while and never had this problem that it might be a Cal-Mag deficiency. i'll try to put up a tomorrow, if needed. thanks everybody.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 9, 2010)

ZEN MASTER said:


> also what are the symptoms of cal-mag deficiency. cause this is also going on;in the beginning, on the top portion of the plant the fan leaves are starting to get yellow in between the veins, while the veins are staying "DARK" green. later on the yellow portion starts to turn a goldish/bronze color, while the viens start to pale. once it passes that stage, the enitre leaf starts to turn goldish/bronze, curl under(from the sides), until its dry and crackly, then it starts on the next level underneath it. ive never had this problem before, and ive heard that coco can suffer from cal-mag issues real easy. and seeing that im doing what ive been doing for a while and never had this problem that it might be a Cal-Mag deficiency. i'll try to put up a tomorrow, if needed. thanks everybody.
> 
> 
> PEACE!!!
> -ZEN-


Sounds like salt build up. Flush your plant.

Magnesium does appear a little like that, but usually on the lower leaves.

Could just be heat related also.


----------



## kalam (Nov 11, 2010)

Hello, I have this problem with leaves. They turned brown for some reason. This is an autoflowering strain and is in its 7th week of flowering. Whole flowering should last for 10-12 weeks..I suspect this might be phosphorus deficiency but I have fertilized my girl very little with 10-54-10 fertilizer about a week ago. Any help would be much appreciated 
Pics:
http://img585.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=img0173m.jpg


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 11, 2010)

Looks like she is maturing nicely. I agree with your assessment that it is probably short of phosphorus. Don't do anything drastic, just feed a little more and make sure you don't create any salt build up in the media. You'll be done with that plant before you know it.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Nov 12, 2010)

ok i was able to get some pics the first three are in veg, the fourth one is a mother and the last two are in flower. any help would be greatly appreciated. i was doing some reading last night and there are a lot of similar symptoms with alot of the deficiencies. but i did kinda came to a few conclusions, and maybe some one can tell me if im right or wrong. 
#1 i havent had alot of run off lately, could a build up of salts cause the lockout of certian nutrients to cause these problems. 

#2 Ph and Chlorine, i use Canna Coco and their nutes allow for the use of regular tap water. up until now i havent had any problems like this, so here lately i havent really been worried about Ph'ing my water or letting it sit so whatever amount of chlorine(if any) is in it can evaporate. could the ph being too high or low cause these issues? could chlorine levels in the water cause this? agian like i said any help would be grealy appreciated, thanks.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey zen, yes the ph has a lot to do with it and can cause problems. Along with to much salt. If you are using canna stuff you should not have to worry about the ph levels to much. They have stuff in it to help control the level and keep it in the range it is supposed to be. I just switched to canna stuff my self and have been happy with it. Foxfarm is also good. I always use bottled water or tap that has sat at least over night. But I give my house plants strait out of the tap and also any plants outside and they seen to do fine. But I don't want to take a chance on killing off any good bacteria that I have put in. I believe that both Canna and Foxfarm have them in their soil mixes too. And Cal-mag is a product not a deficiency. Although you can have a calcium or magnesium deficiency. That depends on what your water source is. It's good to know what you are using, they allow for the water being used to have some of the micro nutes in it when they make the nutes. But not all of then. 

For anyone that hasn't seen it this is a good problem guide http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Jack9316 (Nov 15, 2010)

One week old seedlings they were fine a day ago, now have wilted wavey leaves on one and leaves drooping and curling under on others, using MG garden soil with the self release ferts, and very carefull to not over water, only watering every other day or so. temps and humidity does fluctuate a lot, 65-95 F and 45-65% humidity. can send pics if needed.


----------



## odlaw (Nov 15, 2010)

Jack9316 said:


> One week old seedlings they were fine a day ago, now have wilted wavey leaves on one and leaves drooping and curling under on others, using MG garden soil with the self release ferts, and very carefull to not over water, only watering every other day or so. temps and humidity does fluctuate a lot, 65-95 F and 45-65% humidity. can send pics if needed.


the seedling probly cant handle the slow release ferts get rid of that soil and find a seedling mix or at least a good soil with out slow release ferts


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 15, 2010)

Pics are always best. If you want to post a problem it can be a lot easier to diagnose if you post pics. Are the pots dry and light in weight by the time you water them? If you can get the heat down it would help.


----------



## Burnalot (Nov 16, 2010)

My leaves look thin and some have ten what's going on But other 3 beauty ladies fem purp kush


----------



## Hash Lover (Nov 16, 2010)

Burnalot said:


> My leaves look thin and some have ten what's going on But other 3 beauty ladies fem purp kush


Post some pics if you can. Sometimes they can have that many leaves from what I've seen.


----------



## karltheonly (Nov 16, 2010)

Hey guys going for a grow and my plant is showing some bad signs.
Basically i was using the wrong nutes for the first couple of weeks and some of the leaves had gone browny and started to curl. since then i've changed to a proper aqua nute set and the plant has shot up pretty fast
i'm worried though cos the roots are a little brown, the older leaves that were damaged at first have gotten worse and the new leaves have gone slightly pale and have faint yellow spots on them.

The nutes im using are canadian express; got 3 chems head masta (for flowering), bio balancer and ultimate indoor.
They're specially designed for aqua so my DWC should have no trouble with them. 
currently im vegging (3 weeks from seed) with the ultimate indoor and bio balancer.
i've checked all the measurements and the nutes are at the right concentration so it's not nute burn.

i just need to know if im missing anything specific in terms of chems and if i should be adding some more supplements to them. also would it be worth doing a bit of pruning of the older more damaged leaves?

here are he pictures of my plant and set up:


----------



## ValleGrown (Nov 17, 2010)

Sorry to Jump in on u guys all the sudden but my plant is hooking. Like literally a hook / fishing hook style. Check it out 
https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/indoor-growing/1259969d1289361405-janice-joplin-aka-tuti-fruti-img_0553.jpg


----------



## ValleGrown (Nov 17, 2010)

What does this mean?? V


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 17, 2010)

Nitrogen excess, possible root zone issue with cold temperature water.


----------



## ValleGrown (Nov 17, 2010)

So cold water will make the leaves hook????


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm not sure because I've never tried it myself but that's what I hear. You want your water to be somewhere around or above reasonable room temperature. 78 degrees or so. Watering with 50 degree solution could, maybe, possibly, cause an issue like this. It is more likely that it is Nitrogen toxicity.


----------



## ValleGrown (Nov 17, 2010)

Could stress the plant to herm??????


----------



## ValleGrown (Nov 17, 2010)

now that i am home i am able to post some better pics of the curling thanks for the patience man also possible hermie. but i have not seen any pollen what so ever anywhere..... so yea some advice would be wunderbar..


the small small plant next to the purple flo is a clone of the same plant. no hermie or pollination there either. so what is the explanation for the god damned nanas!!!!!!!!



IVE LEARNED MY LESSON NOT TO WASTE ALL THAT TIME ON ONE FUCKING PLANT....... POO!!!


----------



## Learning all the time (Nov 20, 2010)

where'd the seeds come from? feminized? shoddy feminized seeds will give you hermies. or even a clone from a friend with shoddy fem seeds. a light too close to one bud, stressed that one part of the plant out. that's nothing big to stress over. just dip your fingers in water and pinch that part of the plant put it into a cup of water and dispose. basically you're trying to neutralize the capability of the pollen to become airborne. good luck with that.


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 24, 2010)

heres the facts, soil grow, miracle grow, strains are white dwarf auto, and himalayan blue diesel auto. both broke soil on the 7th of nov. in a stealth mini fridge setup with 4 x 42 watt 2700k cfl's. schedule has been 20/4. just started liquid karma and grandmas molasses about 3 days ago, 1/4 strength, and only uses it every third watering. these yellow spots came up yesterday morning, this pic was taken last night. now the very very tips of the brand new top leaves seem to have a little yellowing on the very tips, please help.


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 24, 2010)

ratmpunk said:


> View attachment 1286749heres the facts, soil grow, miracle grow, strains are white dwarf auto, and himalayan blue diesel auto. both broke soil on the 7th of nov. in a stealth mini fridge setup with 4 x 42 watt 2700k cfl's. schedule has been 20/4. just started liquid karma and grandmas molasses about 3 days ago, 1/4 strength, and only uses it every third watering. these yellow spots came up yesterday morning, this pic was taken last night. now the very very tips of the brand new top leaves seem to have a little yellowing on the very tips, please help.


Looks like pH spotting to me. Probably the issue being that you haven't included any pH info and because you're using Miracle Grow.


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 24, 2010)

honestly, i didnt have the 60 bucks for a quality ph meter. i have been using just straight store bought distilled water. i introduced the seedling dose of 5ml of liquid karma and a the same amount of molasses. but the Blue himalayan is problem free. and i know miracle grow is frowned upon, but as this is my first grow, i didnt wanna blow money on ocean forest or something similar and just eff it up. plus, i have a very good friend, and grower of 10 plus years or just said for the first grow just do miracle grow and dont worry about a little nitro burn, but he said thats not what this is so now im stumped. is there a quick somewhat cheap way to test ph? and fix? i have pool testing strips, but dont know how i would adjust. thanks for the info please continue to help if you can crash. much appreciated


----------



## Snow Crash (Nov 24, 2010)

Distilled water is all bad. You want reverse osmosis water. Spring water is fine also as it'll have some minerals too.

You need to keep an eye on the pH. You're probably going to be within range with that mixture but I'm not a major proponent of molasses so I'm not sure where that'd drift the pH to.

Getting off the distilled water will help.


----------



## Dr.getitfromtheearth (Nov 24, 2010)

It's good that you help us with identifying the symptoms of certain problems. Thanks a lot! But the real question is what do you do for curing the problem.


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 24, 2010)

so basically, go by some either spring water or reverse osmosis water? spring water i can find but does a grocery store sell reverse osmosis water? and will my ph test strips for the pool work the same testing this stuff? id imagine they would, just checking.


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 24, 2010)

anyone? i just want to know what i gotta do here? whats the best water i can go buy and use for right now? being that i dont have a reverse osmosis machine, that water is out of the question. just looking for some help


----------



## odlaw (Nov 24, 2010)

use tap water 
just let it sit in a container for a day or 2 b4 use


----------



## katwoman2012 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think that plant is a little young for molasses. I don't use it til a month in flower. I don't know what liquid karma is. I don't think I'd try that on a plant that young. I use Schultz 10-15-10. Cheap. Find it anywhere. 7 drops every quart of water. If you need to water everyday, they get a lot of food. You can also eat vegetables the day after feeding with it, so it must be non-toxic. I use SuperBloom every 10 days after they flower, but until flower I'd give them a regular food like Schultz and let 'em grow. You gotta have like L.A. water to worry about Ph in my opinion.


----------



## katwoman2012 (Nov 24, 2010)

P.S. If it's getting worse, flush it. Give it a day or two.


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 25, 2010)

good news, the spotting seems to have ceased, its still the same as in the picture but hasnt spread. also the plant has not slowed at all. if anything it is growing faster. i trashed the distilled water and got spring water. holding off on the molasses for another 2 weeks, plants are about 19 days in. liquid karma was highly recomended by a close friend, but i was also told i didnt need to use it yet but couldnt wait. im not sure exactly what it is or whats in it other than a bunch of good things such as seaweed, humic acid, and some micronutrients. heres the description. 


LIQUID KARMA &#8482; 
Bio-catalyst Plant Stimulant
Formulated by a PH.D.Plant Physiologist

The introduction of LIQUID KARMA &#8482; represents a major and significant breakthrough in plant nutrition. This is because LIQUID KARMA &#8482; contains a full complement of metabolically active organic compounds not found in regular plant foods or supplements. These unique compounds are absorbed immediately and act as regulatory signals, activators or catalysts to produce synchronized and accelerated growth under all conditions. LIQUID KARMA &#8482; functions as a growth engine because its high metabolic activity produces a large amount of energy which is immediately transformed to growth.

Benefits of Using LIQUID KARMA &#8482; 
Extensive research and field trials indicate that LIQUID KARMA &#8482; produces beneficial results during every phase of plant growth. Starting with seed germination and following through to vegetative growth, budding and flowering, the continued use of LIQUID KARMA &#8482; ensures optimal plant growth at every stage. 


Application Rates 
Seed Germination 5 ml/gallon 
Vegetative Growth 10-15 ml gallon 
Flowering 10-15 ml gallon 
Transplanting 15 ml gallon 
Rooting 15-20 ml gallon 

Liquid Karma information 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

LIQUID KARMA &#8482;Bio-catalyst Plant Stimulant (FYI) 
Product description and Benefits....

The introduction of LIQUID KARMA &#8482; represents a major and significant breakthrough in plant nutrition. 
This is because LIQUID KARMA &#8482; contains a full complement of metabolically active organic compounds not found in regular plant foods or supplements. These unique compounds are absorbed immediately and act as regulatory signals, activators or catalysts to produce synchronized and accelerated growth under all conditions. LIQUID KARMA &#8482; functions as a growth engine because its high metabolic activity produces a large amount of energy which is immediately transformed to growth.

Biochemical Composition
LIQUID KARMA &#8482; contains seven major groups of nutrients based on their specific effects on plant growth and development:

A. Fermented Compost Solution &#8211; prepared by exhaustive bacterial and enzymatic fermentation of fish meal, composted seabird guano, spirulina, sea kelp, and soybean meal. In order to enhance the fermentation process and obtain a product which contains the highest possible biological activity, the fermentation is carried out in different stages in the presence of humic acid, citric acid, raw sugar cane, complex carbohydrates, glucose, fructose and over 72 trace elements. Fermented compost solution prepared in this manner is used by an increasing number of organic gardeners to obtain luxuriant vegetative growth, huge flowers and flavorful fruits and vegetables.

B. Amino Acids &#8211; LIQUID KARMA &#8482; contains essential amino acids which are derived from casein hydrolysate and soybean protein hydrolysate. Amino acids are important plant nutrients because they serve as building blocks for structural proteins and enzymes. In addition, amino acids are also involved in the activation of transfer ribonucleic acids (t-RNAs) and DNA synthesis.The following amino acids are present in LIQUID KARMA &#8482;:glycine, alanine, valine, leucine, isoleucine, serine, threonine, aspartic acid, glutamic acid, asparagine, glutamine, lysine, arginine, histidine, cysteine, cystine, methionine, proline, phenylalanine, tyrosine and tryptophan.

C. Vitamins &#8211; All of the vitamins used in this formulation are extremely beneficial for plant growth because they function as co-factors for enzymes involved in carbohydrate metabolism and the biosynthesis of macromolecules. LIQUID KARMA&#8482; contains significant amounts of riboflavin, thiamine, pyridoxine and all of the other B-complex vitamins obtained from fermented yeast extracts.

D. Plant Extracts &#8211; LIQUID KARMA&#8482; also contains aqueous and ethanolic extracts of etiolated wheat seedlings and Zea mays. These extracts contain high levels of the plant hormones known as auxins and cytokinins. For successful plant micropropagation (tissue culture), the crucial requirements for an auxin and cytokinin are well documented in botanical literature. 

E. Humic Acid &#8211; In addition to the ingredients indicated above, LIQUID KARMA&#8482; contains optimal levels of humic acid and fulvic acid derived from leonardite. These substances are known to stimulate the growth of roots, shoots and flow-ers, by maintaining the proper osmotic concentration in cells.

F. Seaweed Extract &#8211; LIQUID KARMA &#8482; also contains a high proportion of seaweed extract obtained from North Atlantic Kelp (Ascophyllum nodosum). Kelp extract contains metabolically active carbohydrates, complex carbohydrates, minerals such as cobalt, strontium and iodine, and growth substances that are known to be beneficial for plant growth.

G. Carbohydrates &#8211; Carbohydrates are included in LIQUID KARMA &#8482; because they are the direct or indirect precursors of virtually every metabolite. Their presence provides the added burst of energy required to assimilate and metabolize all of the other wonderful ingredients present in LIQUID KARMA &#8482;.

Benefits of Using LIQUID KARMA &#8482;
Extensive research and field trials indicate that LIQUID KARMA &#8482; produces beneficial results during every phase of plant growth. Starting with seed germination and following through to vegetative growth, budding and flowering, the continued use of LIQUID KARMA &#8482; ensures optimal plant growth at every stage. In addition, because of the presence of high concentrations of B-complex vitamins and plant hormones in LIQUID KARMA &#8482;, the product has been shown to be very effective in protecting plants from transplant shock, and in promoting the rooting of cuttings. The seven nutrient groups used in the formation of LIQUID KARMA &#8482; act synergistically to produce optimal plant growth.


sorry for the long copy and paste, and by the way the Himalayan blue diesel is thriving, for a plant that isnt supposed to be to hearty and tolerant this thing is gorgeous. thanks all


----------



## ratmpunk (Nov 25, 2010)

BTW katwoman i took your advice on the schultz but did a little research and didnt realize it was 10-15-10, since im already rockin the miracle grow i cant mess with that much nitrogen, but once i get some different soil for another grow ill probably go with that, thanks again.


----------



## ellyka112 (Nov 26, 2010)

shenagen said:


> just casting another vote to sticky this....anyone else think so? If not i'll shut up!


 everyone should read and use this guide!


----------



## DaLeftHandMan (Nov 26, 2010)

ahhh..i was wondering why a couple of my lower leaves were yellow, i just pulled them, thinking the plant didnt need them anymore ^_^''' i am enlightened!


----------



## odlaw (Nov 26, 2010)

DaLeftHandMan said:


> ahhh..i was wondering why a couple of my lower leaves were yellow, i just pulled them, thinking the plant didnt need them anymore ^_^''' i am enlightened!


need alot more info man
what growing medium 
feed str 
how often water
what lights
room temp
ph
photos etc....


----------



## MIOMIOMI (Dec 6, 2010)

This free online guide appears to be really good. You can pay good money for the exact same, if not, not as good information. This is a must read. Thanks so much. I really enjoyed reading that guide and will go back to read it again many times I am sure. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 10, 2010)

DaLeftHandMan said:


> ahhh..i was wondering why a couple of my lower leaves were yellow, i just pulled them, thinking the plant didnt need them anymore ^_^''' i am enlightened!


That would most likely be a lack of nitrogen.


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 10, 2010)

MIOMIOMI said:


> This free online guide appears to be really good. You can pay good money for the exact same, if not, not as good information. This is a must read. Thanks so much. I really enjoyed reading that guide and will go back to read it again many times I am sure. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


I would agree. I've posted that one to a lot of people looking for help. It's the best one I've ever seen for sure.


----------



## ratmpunk (Dec 10, 2010)

Hello folks, so my situation is this...
himalayan blue diesel auto, and white dwarf auto. Both in miracle grow, (say what you want, but for a first grow and not a lot of cash its done great), 1 gallon pots, broke soil nov. 7th. they have been on a 20/4 light cycle and just got moved out of a mini fridge stealth box due to their rapid growth. himalayan blue is 18 in. and dwarf is 15 1/2. problem is the browning on the leaves of the dwarf. shown in pics. no browning on blue. in the last two days, the bottom two nodes on the blue have began drooping. no color loss or yello, just drooping.they have been on 2 tsp liquid karma per gal. and a week ago i started botanicare's hydroplex everything 3rd watering. used spring water for first two weeks have sinced switched to tap water left out for two days, and Lights are 4 x 42 watt 2700k cfls. the big bud in pics is dwarfs main, please help me out. they are only about a month out of harvest, possibly less on white dwarf. thank you everyone, all thoughts and advice is appreciated greatly.

"one good thing about music, when it hits, you feel no pain..."-----bob


ps. first five pics are white dwarf, last one is the blue himalayan diesel, mmmmmmmm yeah.


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 11, 2010)

Are you using the organic MG or regular? I'm not familar with the stuff you are giving them but I did look them up. They are both boosters and not meant as regular nutes. but you should be getting them from your soil. Looks to me like a micro nute problem and not macro but of course I could be wrong.


ratmpunk said:


> Hello folks, so my situation is this...
> himalayan blue diesel auto, and white dwarf auto. Both in miracle grow, (say what you want, but for a first grow and not a lot of cash its done great), 1 gallon pots, broke soil nov. 7th. they have been on a 20/4 light cycle and just got moved out of a mini fridge stealth box due to their rapid growth. himalayan blue is 18 in. and dwarf is 15 1/2. problem is the browning on the leaves of the dwarf. shown in pics. no browning on blue. in the last two days, the bottom two nodes on the blue have began drooping. no color loss or yello, just drooping.they have been on 2 tsp liquid karma per gal. and a week ago i started botanicare's hydroplex everything 3rd watering. used spring water for first two weeks have sinced switched to tap water left out for two days, and Lights are 4 x 42 watt 2700k cfls. the big bud in pics is dwarfs main, please help me out. they are only about a month out of harvest, possibly less on white dwarf. thank you everyone, all thoughts and advice is appreciated greatly.
> 
> "one good thing about music, when it hits, you feel no pain..."-----bob
> ...


----------



## ratmpunk (Dec 12, 2010)

It's just regular miracle grow. Thanks for the tips on diagnosis. Any idea on what I can do about it? BTW the Himalayan blue had some drooping of the bottom leaves but they all perked up with last nights watering. But still have browning on white dwarf. Just hoping she holds on for another month so I can pull a fat yield. Please. Anyone with tips , advice, etc please help


----------



## theshowdowns (Dec 19, 2010)

I am about 3 weeks into flowering and one of my babies has starting wilting like crazy in the past two days. Any ideas of why this could be. 

Last watering and nuting was 3days ago, and was with 10-20-10 miracle grow flower booster.


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 19, 2010)

From the pic she looks like she needs water badly. How big of a pot and how tall is the plant ?


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 19, 2010)

Or I guess she could look like that from over watering also. All of the plants in the same size container ? And the others look fine ?


----------



## theshowdowns (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah all the same and look great. The particular plant was damaged and bent but showed a full recovery until now. I have been trying to increase the humidity during flowering, and this plant is near the humidifier. 

I'm worried, any ideas


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 19, 2010)

I would try moving it away from the humidifier to start, but it looks pretty far gone. What is the humidity at in the area ? Maybe try a light fan on it to help get rid of extra moisture. What are your temps ?


----------



## theshowdowns (Dec 20, 2010)

I did that but she is looking horrible. Would you suggest a) leaving her in the pot and dry there, or b) go ahead and clip her immature buds and begin drying? 

Thyanks for you help


----------



## theshowdowns (Dec 20, 2010)

I am trying to keep high 70's but was increasing them in an attempt to try to increase the humidity.


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

theshowdowns said:


> I am about 3 weeks into flowering and one of my babies has starting wilting like crazy in the past two days. Any ideas of why this could be.
> 
> Last watering and nuting was 3days ago, and was with 10-20-10 miracle grow flower booster. View attachment 1334348


 
first problem is the miracle grow. go to the hydro store get you some proper nutes, and a proper medium. miracle grow is good for a wide range of plants and flowers, and the tomoto formula works great growing tomatoes. but you are growing weed my friend, so you should get something specific to what you are growing , just my opinion though. as far as your baby it looks like severe over/under watering, poor drainage(like Hash Lover said), or your roots are dying, or it may be a build up of the miracle grow in the medium.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## theshowdowns (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks

What's strange is that this just started happening after the entire time having no problems. The soil feels still a bit moist form just inserting a finger into the bucket. Some of the taller buds, the leaves seem less effected. We were never watering them very much, but the all received a thorough watering a week ago.

What do you suggest I should do?


----------



## theshowdowns (Dec 20, 2010)

Should i harvest it now? If I leave it for a few days to see if it will recover and it doesn't will I be losing potency by waiting?

Any help is appreciated


----------



## ZEN MASTER (Dec 20, 2010)

theshowdowns said:


> Thanks
> 
> What's strange is that this just started happening after the entire time having no problems. The soil feels still a bit moist form just inserting a finger into the bucket. Some of the taller buds, the leaves seem less effected. We were never watering them very much, but the all received a thorough watering a week ago.
> 
> What do you suggest I should do?


 
ok, well it is a big plant, so it could be thristy. those bigger plants like that get some big root balls, and eat alot of nutes. and a week may be too long to go without food. try feeding a light nute solution til you get a run off, if you already havent done so, and see what happens in a few hours, if nothing happens i guess salvage what you can. but on your next run, get some nutes, and a medium that's made for growing our favorite kind of girl. if you like watering by hand there are lots of soiless mediums to consider,fox farm has good mediums, there's also sunshine mix, and Canna has soiless and coco coir mediums, and each brand has specific nutes that work with their products to grow "WEED", not ornamentals, annuals, or tomatoes. i promise you'll have alot easier time. and since soiless mediums are "kinda" like hydro you can learn some fundamentals of straight hydro, which will make for an easier transition one day if you decide to go straight hydro. hope everthing works out bro.


PEACE!!!
-ZEN-


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 20, 2010)

I would cut the buds off to dry and just get it out of there. What happened and how bad did she get broke?


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 20, 2010)

theshowdowns said:


> I am trying to keep high 70's but was increasing them in an attempt to try to increase the humidity.


 If you increase your heat most likely your humidity will go down.


----------



## moni mane (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, helped hella lot


----------



## fat geezy (Dec 26, 2010)

I have 3-4 week old northern light, which turn yellow, started with old leaves and going on the newer ones. when they were 2 weeks old I over nutried them with full strength solution of 

B.C. Grow 1%-3%-6%
B.C. Boost 3%-0%-2%
thrive alive 1-1-1 
Magic call 2-0-0
sugar daddy 0-0-0
next day leaves tips turned brown.
3 days ago I applied same solution but only half strength.
My leaves are turning yellow and tips turn brown. some leaves actually curling up. stems turn a little bit purple.
I don't understand if this time they had to much nutrients or not enough.View attachment 1346246View attachment 1346247
I would appreciate any advice


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 26, 2010)

What do you have for soil ? If it has nutes in it already you'll need to go easy on any you give them for the first month or so.


----------



## fat geezy (Dec 27, 2010)

soil is coco, with out any additives wit 30-40% vermiculite


----------



## Snow Crash (Dec 27, 2010)

Looks like early onset of Magnesium deficiency. Likely a result of your over feeding.

Your system appears to me to include far too much Potassium. This could be the element that is competing for uptake with Magnesium.

What I'd do is run a higher ratio of Nitrogen to Potassium and try to include a little more Magnesium. The MagiCal at 8ml per gallon should help. I'm not sure if you have to run the same amount of Grow and Boost, but if I were you I'd cut back on the "grow." I'm astounded at how little Nitrogen is in that product. Incorporating more Boost should help because it has more Nitrogen than Potassium.

So if you were using 10 of Grow and 10 of Boost then I suggest using 5ml of Grow and 15ml of Boost. Still 20ml of Macro nutrition, just in a different ratio of NPK.

Coco has some very particular properties that must be handled intelligently. It provides high levels of Potassium and builds a buffer of Calcium. This creates a less hospitable environment for Magnesium uptake than other medias. Over feeding Potassium and Calcium in coco will generally cause the problem you are seeing.


----------



## Hash Lover (Dec 27, 2010)

That's interesting SC. I haven't tried Coco myself but did see something that it was particular to certain things.


----------



## solosmoke (Dec 27, 2010)

yea babys dont eat alot just often ,i dont feed em nothing as long as i see there growing find, until budding ,every plant and grower is a little different ,


----------



## Snow Crash (Dec 27, 2010)

Hash Lover said:


> That's interesting SC. I haven't tried Coco myself but did see something that it was particular to certain things.


 Coco is definitely a monster unto itself. All systems and methods have their pros and cons. Coco peat has this exceptionally high CEC as a result of growing in salt water. This capacity to retain a great deal of ions and salts is a two way street with the media. On one hand it allows for some really beastly growth rates. Maybe not as great as aeroponics or a properly dialed (modified)DWC, but probably the most vigorous of all the various medias available. On the other hand it also relies on the grower having some insight into the needs and requirements of the media itself because over-feeding can cause a cumulative effect that will stunt flowering later on. During Veg it is difficult to recognize the over feeding as the coco is building a buffer of salts.

With coco there are some rules growers need to abide by. Never let the coco go dry as this will allow the salts to precipitate which is all bad news when you water again. Also, always feed with run off to ensure that any excess has a chance to wash out. If a great deal of run off is not possible to drain then be sure to incorporate regular pH balanced waterings at <200ppm to wash out the excess and allow the plants to consume the rest. Don't over water an immature root system as the coco can stay very moist beneath the top inch for quite some time.

Coco does work best as a top feed drain to waste system, and the more draining you can do the better the plants will grow over the long haul. The structure of coco is kinda spongey, or... like a kush ball (lol, I just remembered those things) and this allows the coco to hold on to quite a bit of dissolved oxygen. The high levels of oxygen in the media help the roots stay healthy and allow a grower to water as frequently as they see necessary. Most growers water every other day, with some watering and some watering every 3.

Most growers in coco that do have a problem get it after maybe 10 to 12 waterings, sometime around 40 to 50 days into life and generally coinciding with the beginning of flowering. It is a matter of getting the media to the proper EC and then dialing back the feedings when most people are thinking they need to push their plants harder. Many new growers also make the mistake of including high PK supplements early in flowering. This can greatly upset the balanced CEC and the ratio of elements available to the plant causing a series of problems that become difficult to diagnose. As I buzz around the sick plant forums I see the over feeding of Potassium through a blooming agent, and the over use of Cal-Mag throughout life, contribute to a great deal of issues for people. Deficiency in coco is generally a result of toxicity of a salt unless the plant is very young and has yet to be fed.

Coco needs somewhere around 700 to 900 ppm per feeding (always exceptions to this given genetic variation), EC around 1.4 to 1.7. This leaves a pretty big margin for error if the plant needs 700 and gets 900 on several consecutive feedings. Without the proper amount of run off, over time, this excess can build up reaching a critical tipping point that appears suddenly despite the cause being a slow accumulation.

If you'd like to learn more about the science of Coco I suggest this: http://www.cannagardening.com/node/1579/download


----------



## fat geezy (Dec 28, 2010)

Snow Crash you know your stuff. if only i would be patient enough. I figured it was some kind of deficiency so i watered with the same solution, that what instruction indicated. by doing so I probably heart those plants even more.what do you suggest be my next step. i'm going to wait for you responce before doing anything else. thanks a lot.


----------



## Snow Crash (Dec 28, 2010)

What I do in this situation is run through 2-3 gallons of water for every gallon of coco to rinse the media. It doesn't flush it outright, but it will reset your buffer and remove any toxicity. Directly following the rinse I then use a solution at about 500ppm that contains a balance of NPK, Ca, and Mg. I'd suggest a profile that was something like 3-2-2 with 1% Calcium and 0.5% Magnesium. This should reset the buffer and provide enough nutrition to the system to last until the coco is dry enough to feed again.

From that point forward just focus on keeping your Potassium levels a little lower and do whatever you can to get some extra Magnesium up in there. What is dead is dead, just try to keep the issue from progressing.

Another solution I've applied is simply watering with run off 3 or 4 times consecutively. This is a slower, but gentler, fix that will basically accomplish the same thing. It removes excess salt build up with the run off and allows the plant to naturally consume what is present in the media. There might be plenty of Mg in there, it just isn't available at the moment, so tossing in more nutrients is definitely not the answer at this time.

Don't worry though... Coco can be a tricky bitch with this stuff. You're not the first to suffer from the confusing issues.


----------



## fat geezy (Dec 28, 2010)

Snow Crash, I really appreciate your advice; by watering with 3 or 4 times consecutively, how often should I water, daily? or wait till it dries up a bit?


----------



## Snow Crash (Dec 28, 2010)

I'd go with at least every other day. Daily might be just too much stress at this point, soaking the media up like that. I think you should have plenty of moisture for growing with every other day saturations.

And no problem man. I'm glad to offer what advice I can.


----------



## Pimpernickel (Dec 31, 2010)

I'm a newb growing in soil. I use House and Garden nutes by their recommended doses. Do I ever have to worry about deficiencies other than N? Do all these deficiencies only come up when people are trying to save using cheap ferts that might not cover all nutrients?


----------



## Snow Crash (Dec 31, 2010)

Pimpernickel said:


> I'm a newb growing in soil. I use House and Garden nutes by their recommended doses. Do I ever have to worry about deficiencies other than N? Do all these deficiencies only come up when people are trying to save using cheap ferts that might not cover all nutrients?


 There is a lot more to worry about than Nitrogen deficiency. There's all kinds of toxicity issues, and pH issues, that can crop up and ruin your day.

What you're doing is not ideal. You're growing in an organic medium that depends on a delicate balance of pH to maintain healthy microbes which break down larger molecules into food for the root system. By applying a hydroponic, salt based, nutrient you can upset the pH balance and damage or kill off the microbes with the inorganic chelators used to keep the metals and the salts from precipitating in the nutrient solution. Then the whole system starts breaking down.

I'm always perplexed at people who use soil, but then feed it with salts. I mean, just get yourself some coco and then you'd be doing it right.

Most deficiency is a result of pH imbalance or an over abundance of one element preventing the uptake of another. Micro deficiency is common, especially calcium and magnesium, but again... more pH related.


----------



## Abysmal Darkenin (Jan 13, 2011)

plz help https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/399997-plz-help-me-diagnose-problem.html


----------



## neil pryde (Jan 13, 2011)

I think I have a Phosphorus def and was just wondering if a fert that has NPK levels of 15/13/12 will help?I was thinking of giving it a 1/2 or 1/4 strength does?

Here is my plant - 
View attachment 1379922View attachment 1379924

Is this a lack of Phosphorus???? Thanks


----------



## redrum5678 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks!!!! I need that Magnesium!


----------



## Alfred longwatt (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Alfred longwatt (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Alfred longwatt (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## Alfred longwatt (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Alfred longwatt (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Alfred longwatt (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## Alfred longwatt (Jan 18, 2011)




----------



## puck1969 (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh man, I think I screwed up. I sprayed an aerosol insecticide on my 2 week old plants for spider mites. I think I burnt them! The leaves are turning 
brown and the newest leaves at the top of the plant are turning yellow... I made sure I held the can 16"-18" away to try to 
avoid any damage. They are Barney's LSD and Kannabia Power Skunk. Anyone know if they will survive? Is there anything I can do
to help them?


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 21, 2011)

puck1969 said:


> Oh man, I think I screwed up. I sprayed an aerosol insecticide on my 2 week old plants for spider mites. I think I burnt them! The leaves are turning
> brown and the newest leaves at the top of the plant are turning yellow... I made sure I held the can 16"-18" away to try to
> avoid any damage. They are Barney's LSD and Kannabia Power Skunk. Anyone know if they will survive? Is there anything I can do
> to help them?


You might try rinsing them off. With some sprays it's ok to use them but you need to rinse it off after a short time of it can burn them. I did it myself once.


----------



## puck1969 (Jan 22, 2011)

Ok, will try. It was pyrethrin spray so I thought it was safe. I think the propellants in spray's like that 
are alcohol or something. Thanks for the advice and good to see you're from the Northeast!


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 22, 2011)

puck1969 said:


> Ok, will try. It was pyrethrin spray so I thought it was safe. I think the propellants in spray's like that
> are alcohol or something. Thanks for the advice and good to see you're from the Northeast!


Hey neighbor, ya I'm in Ct. not far from Springfield and have friends in that area. Always nice to see some one close. In a better world we'd be saying "hey got some time, maybe come check out my grow and do some sampling". Without looking it up more I think you are right in thinking it should be safe. To be on the safe side I would always try to rinse. When I did it once I used "Liquid Sevin", and I knew I should rinse but just forgot until it was to late. Really fried it. That was some nasty stuff but works great. I will not use it at all again. But it sure Killed them. But what is safe for a little older plant might effect a seedling different. You could use another type of plant that they might like better and would be attracted to first. I had a dark purple Coleus plant in the area once that had mites. They were really easy to see. I sprayed it with something (don't remember what it was) but it was not Sevin. It killed them and I never found any on my plants and that was a couple years ago. No problem since.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 22, 2011)

Alfred longwatt said:


>


Looks maybe like nute burn. What are they in and what are you feeding them?


----------



## puck1969 (Jan 23, 2011)

I would have loved to check it out but the world just hasn't progressed that far but maybe some day. Keep growing 
'cause someday we will change the world!!


----------



## fat geezy (Jan 27, 2011)

*Hey guys, starting my second grow. My first grow was in coco soil with BC Nutrients. Turned out to be a pain. BC nutrients have to much K, which reacts with coco soil and blocks nitrogen from getting to plants. 
On my second grow I will try eb and flow system with a rock-wool media. After my first grow I am still confused what nutrient to use. Schedule of feeding of nutrients is pretty important too. so I was wondering if you guys can post which nutrients worked best for you, and your schedule of feeding, for example when I should start feeding nuts. and at what dosage. Please be as detailed as possible. 
Appreciate any help*


----------



## Snow Crash (Jan 27, 2011)

fat geezy said:


> *Hey guys, starting my second grow. My first grow was in coco soil with BC Nutrients. Turned out to be a pain. BC nutrients have to much K, which reacts with coco soil and blocks nitrogen from getting to plants.
> On my second grow I will try eb and flow system with a rock-wool media. After my first grow I am still confused what nutrient to use. Schedule of feeding of nutrients is pretty important too. so I was wondering if you guys can post which nutrients worked best for you, and your schedule of feeding, for example when I should start feeding nuts. and at what dosage. Please be as detailed as possible.
> Appreciate any help*


What kind of Ebb/Flow system are you going to run? A table or buckets?
What kind of equipment are you working with now?
What equipment are you planning on buying?
What is your budget?

If you're open to the idea you can do another coco grow with a lot more success for a lot less investment. 

I suggest if you want to do an Ebb/Flow system eventually you do some important purchases now. If you're going to do a table, just get the tray and the table and a bucket to drain to. If you're going to do buckets then get a 6-site CAP expansion module without a controller ($60 online). 

Either way you can run six medium sized plants (30 inches, plus or minus 6 inches depending on how you grow them and genetics) in 2 gallon planters of coco.

Then what you do is purchase some CNS 17 Coco/Soil Grow, Bloom, and Ripe. I haven't had the pleasure of using these nutrients but have seen the results and am working closely with another grower who is using them. Simple, cheap, effective. They have directions on the label you can follow that run a little hot for some strains. 

Basically you start with the Grow. 5ml, 10ml, 15ml, 20ml, 25ml, and then you hold it at 25. When you flip to 12/12 you start running 10ml of Grow and 10ml of Bloom for one week. Then with the Bloom you do something like 25ml, 20ml, 20ml, 20ml. Then you run the ripe at 25ml, 20ml, 15ml, 10ml, and flush. 

You can reduce the levels as much as 5ml per week. It will drop the EC by about 0.4 or 0.5 depending on what you're using. 

Each bottle is about $8. Which means for $25 in nutrients, $12 in coco, and $60 Six site ebb/flow without a controller, you're looking at a full grow for under $100. 

Otherwise I'd suggest you take a look at Botanicare Pure Blend Pro, DynaGro, or General Hydroponics FloraNova (or micro+bloom lucas/H3ad/Rez formula) for your ebb/flow system. Many people utilize these nutrients and you'll get support from the community that does.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 28, 2011)

puck1969 said:


> I would have loved to check it out but the world just hasn't progressed that far but maybe some day. Keep growing
> 'cause someday we will change the world!!


That's what I'm talking about !! Sticking It To The Man !! It's just a matter of time, They already know they can't stop us, I guess that's why cannabis is the #1 cash crop in the US. And growing. (pun intended)


----------



## Parker Lemire (Jan 30, 2011)

I have had powdery mildew now for a few months and cannot get it gone...
I have tried spraying with milk,neem,sarenade,sulfur water...
In veg. I can controll it, but in late flower its a real problem!
I really need help with this one and would appreciate any advice!

Thank you much!


----------



## Mr marko (Jan 31, 2011)

Gotta fess up. I increased my nutes on a water change. Like a lazy ass I poured the nute increased water into the net basket all over the clay pellets. Now my la blanca is wilting. Is it in shock or on it's death bed?


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 31, 2011)

I wouldn't think that just pouring the water over the pellets would hurt anything. I did that regularly when I was doing hydro. Water to high ? If there's any question take them out to rinse and pour some plain water over them. Them leave just enough water in the bucket to touch the very bottom of the roots. This will allow plenty of oxygen to get to the root system. Leave them like this for a day and see what happens. It will not hurt them in any way, I ran a NFT type system that had about 1/2 inch in the bottom of a 2 gal bucket and it did well.


----------



## puck1969 (Jan 31, 2011)

Hash Lover said:


> That's what I'm talking about !! Sticking It To The Man !! It's just a matter of time, They already know they can't stop us, I guess that's why cannabis is the #1 cash crop in the US. And growing. (pun intended)


All things are well, plant's are recovering nicely! Thank god! now I can go ahead and continue to break the law! Hey, if people wouldn't be greedy and vote against 
the pot legeslation because it would hurt their "profit margin" it would already been passed. It's still gonna be a long fight!


----------



## Mellow Out Man (Feb 5, 2011)

Hey everyone, im finding it really difficult to diagnose what is wrong with my little girls the leaves are curling, and im not sure if it is because of lack of moisture of overwatering or heat or light. im sooo confused. Ive just uploaded some pics to my grow journal whcih is the thread in my signature. i will +rep anyone who can help even the tiniest bit. Thanks guys


----------



## Snow Crash (Feb 5, 2011)

Mellow Out Man said:


> Hey everyone, im finding it really difficult to diagnose what is wrong with my little girls the leaves are curling, and im not sure if it is because of lack of moisture of overwatering or heat or light. im sooo confused. Ive just uploaded some pics to my grow journal whcih is the thread in my signature. i will +rep anyone who can help even the tiniest bit. Thanks guys


I responded in your grow journal for you.


----------



## Burnalot (Feb 6, 2011)

I cut down one day ago smelt bomb and skunky now after one day light smell n crisp little buds bigger ones still damp but hay like smell what should I do please


----------



## Snow Crash (Feb 6, 2011)

Burnalot said:


> I cut down one day ago smelt bomb and skunky now after one day light smell n crisp little buds bigger ones still damp but hay like smell what should I do please


 Allow it to finish drying, then cure it. That's what everyone else does.
Your temperature and humidity is good, right?


----------



## goodindica (Feb 21, 2011)

hi need some help im growing in coco using ionic nutes planted rooted clones about a week ago with 1/2 strength nutes had about 15% runoff in 11ltr pots under a 600watt light in a 1.5x1.5sq meter tent good air supply but clones are growing slow and very light green and drooping leaves sorry no pics any help appreciated


----------



## odlaw (Feb 22, 2011)

dropping leaves could be over watering but i doubt that in coco possibly heat cant say without pics man is your light cooltubed? whats temps like?
they will tak a bit to take of man they probly still just developing a solid root system


----------



## odlaw (Feb 22, 2011)

Mellow Out Man said:


> Hey everyone, im finding it really difficult to diagnose what is wrong with my little girls the leaves are curling, and im not sure if it is because of lack of moisture of overwatering or heat or light. im sooo confused. Ive just uploaded some pics to my grow journal whcih is the thread in my signature. i will +rep anyone who can help even the tiniest bit. Thanks guys


are the leaves a dark green and does the curling kinda look like claws if so its probly a N overdose flush and lower ya nutes a lil if it is


----------



## dannyboy602 (Feb 22, 2011)

I diagnose alot of sick plants. We have a saying.....It always comes down to one of four things. Plant is too low, too high. Too wet or too dry.


----------



## the wiz (Feb 24, 2011)

dannyboy602 said:


> I diagnose alot of sick plants. We have a saying.....It always comes down to one of four things. Plant is too low, too high. Too wet or too dry.


The pics I have uploaded below are of my 6 week old Il Diavolo AutoFlower. All the plants seem to be healthy. But for the last 3 weeks, one of my plants has been producing these leaves. And now, the number is increasing. Do you have any advice?

Here are my specs:
-6 going on 7 weeks old
-soil
-400W HPS
-Fox Farm cha ching at the moment


----------



## goodindica (Feb 24, 2011)

temp 83-85 f im using adjust a wings i have moved the light up and there showing signs of improvement except 1 hopefully fingers crossed it comes on thanks for the reply


----------



## kevin (Mar 3, 2011)

here's another good chart to go by. 


*




Nutrient Guide *

To use the Problem-Solver, simply start at #1 below. When you think you've found the problem, read the Nutrients section to learn more about it. Diagnose carefully before making major changes. 
*1)* If the problem affects only the bottom or middle of the plant go to #2. b) If it affects only the top of the plant or the growing tips, skip to #10. If the problem seems to affect the entire plant equally, skip to #6. 
*2)* Leaves are a uniform yellow or light green; leaves die & drop; growth is slow. Leaf margins are not curled-up noticeably. >> Nitrogen(N) deficiency. b) If not, go to #3. 
*3)* Margins of the leaves are turned up, and the tips may be twisted. Leaves are yellowing (and may turn brown), but the veins remain somewhat green. >> Magnesium (Mg) deficiency. b) If not, go to #4. 
*4)* Leaves are browning or yellowing. Yellow, brown, or necrotic (dead) patches, especially around the edges of the leaf, which may be curled. Plant may be too tall. >> Potassium (K) deficiency. b) If not, keep reading. 
*5)* Leaves are dark green or red/purple. Stems and petioles may have purple & red on them. Leaves may turn yellow or curl under. Leaf may drop easily. Growth may be slow and leaves may be small. >> Phosphorus(P) deficiency. b) If not, go to #6. 
*6)* Tips of leaves are yellow, brown, or dead. Plant otherwise looks healthy & green. Stems may be soft >> Over-fertilization (especially N), over-watering, damaged roots, or insufficient soil aeration (use more sand or perlite. Occasionally due to not enough N, P, or K. b) If not, go to #7. 
*7)* Leaves are curled under like a ram's horn, and are dark green, gray, brown, or gold. >> Over-fertilization (too much N). b) If not, go to #8 
*




* The plant is wilted, even though the soil is moist. >> Over-fertilization, soggy soil, damaged roots, disease; copper deficiency (very unlikely). b) If not, go to #9. 
*9)* Plants won't flower, even though they get 12 hours of darkness for over 2 weeks. >> The night period is not completely dark. Too much nitrogen. Too much pruning or cloning. b) If not, go to #10... 
*10)* Leaves are yellow or white, but the veins are mostly green. >> Iron (Fe) deficiency. b) If not, go to #11. 
*11)* Leaves are light green or yellow beginning at the base, while the leaf margins remain green. Necrotic spots may be between veins. Leaves are not twisted. >> Manganese (Mn) deficiency. b) If not, #12. 
*12)* Leaves are twisted. Otherwise, pretty much like #11. >> Zinc (Zn) deficiency. b) If not, #13. 
*13)* Leaves twist, then turn brown or die. >> The lights are too close to the plant. Rarely, a Calcium (Ca) or Boron (B) deficiency. b) If not You may just have a weak plant. 

*The Nutrients:* 
*Nitrogen* - Plants need lots of N during vegging, but it's easy to overdo it. Added too much? Flush the soil with plain water. Soluble nitrogen (especially nitrate) is the form that's the most quickly available to the roots, while insoluble N (like urea) first needs to be broken down by microbes in the soil before the roots can absorb it. Avoid excessive ammonium nitrogen, which can interfere with other nutrients. Too much N delays flowering. Plants should be allowed to become N-deficient late in flowering for best flavor. 
*Magnesium* - Mg-deficiency is pretty common since marijuana uses lots of it and many fertilizers don't have enough of it. Mg-deficiency is easily fixed with ¼ teaspoon/gallon of Epsom salts (first powdered and dissolved in some hot water) or foliar feed at ½ teaspoon/quart. When mixing up soil, use 2 teaspoon dolomite lime per gallon of soil for Mg. Mg can get locked-up by too much Ca, Cl or ammonium nitrogen. Don't overdo Mg or you'll lock up other nutrients. 
*Potassium* - Too much sodium (Na) displaces K, causing a K deficiency. Sources of high salinity are: baking soda (sodium bicarbonate "pH-up"), too much manure, and the use of water-softening filters (which should not be used). If the problem is Na, flush the soil. K can get locked up from too much Ca or ammonium nitrogen, and possibly cold weather. 
*Phosphorous* - Some deficiency during flowering is normal, but too much shouldn't be tolerated. Red petioles and stems are a normal, genetic characteristic for many varieties, plus it can also be a co-symptom of N, K, and Mg-deficiencies, so red stems are not a foolproof sign of P-deficiency. Too much P can lead to iron deficiency. 
*Iron* - Fe is unavailable to plants when the pH of the water or soil is too high. If deficient, lower the pH to about 6.5 (for rockwool, about 5.7), and check that you're not adding too much P, which can lock up Fe. Use iron that's chelated for maximum availability. Read your fertilizer's ingredients - chelated iron might read something like "iron EDTA". To much Fe without adding enough P can cause a P-deficiency. 
*Manganese* - Mn gets locked out when the pH is too high, and when there's too much iron. Use chelated Mn. 
*Zinc* - Also gets locked out due to high pH. Zn, Fe, and Mn deficiencies often occur together, and are usually from a high pH. Don't overdo the micro-nutrients-lower the pH if that's the problem so the nutrients become available. Foliar feed if the plant looks real bad. Use chelated zinc. 
*Check Your Water* - Crusty faucets and shower heads mean your water is "hard," usually due to too many minerals. Tap water with a TDS (total dissolved solids) level of more than around 200ppm (parts per million) is "hard" and should be looked into, especially if your plants have a chronic problem. Ask your water company for an analysis listing, which will usually list the pH, TDS, and mineral levels (as well as the pollutants, carcinogens, etc) for the tap water in your area. This is a common request, especially in this day and age, so it shouldn't raise an eyebrow. Regular water filters will not reduce a high TDS level, but the costlier reverse-osmosis units, distillers, and de-ionizers will. A digital TDS meter (or EC = electrical conductivity meter) is an incredibly useful tool for monitoring the nutrient levels of nutrient solution, and will pay for itself before you know it. They run about $40 and up. 
*General Feeding Tips* - Pot plants are very adaptable, but a general rule of thumb is to use more nitrogen & less phosphorous during the vegetative period, and the exact opposite during the flowering period. For the veg. period try a N:K ratio of about 10:7:8 (which of course is the same ratio as 20:14:16), and for flowering plants, 4:8:8. Check the pH after adding nutrients. If you use a reservoir, keep it circulating and change it every 2 weeks. A general guideline for TDS levels is as follows: 
seedlings = 50-150 ppm; unrooted clones = 100-350 ppm; small plants = 400-800 ppm; large plants = 900-1800 ppm; last week of flowering = taper off to plain water. These numbers are just a guideline, and many factors can change the actual level the plants will need. Certain nutrients are "invisible" to TDS meters, especially organics, so use TDS level only as an estimate of actual nutrient levels. When in doubt about a new fertilizer, follow the fertilizer's directions for feeding tomatoes. Grow a few tomato or radish plants nearby for comparison. 
*PH* - The pH of water after adding any nutrients should be around 5.9-6.5 (in rockwool, 5.5-6.1). Generally speaking, the micro-nutrients (Fe, Zn, Mn, Cu) get locked out at a high pH (alkaline) above 7.0, while the major nutrients (N, P, K, Mg) can be less available in acidic soil or water (below 5.0). Tap water is often too alkaline. Soils with lots of peat or other organic matter in them tend to get too acidic, which some dolomite lime will help fix. Soil test kits vary in accuracy, and generally the more you pay the better the accuracy. For the water, color-based pH test kits from aquarium stores are inexpensive, but inaccurate. Invest in a digital pH meter ($40-80), preferably a waterproof one. You won't regret it. 
*Cold* - Cold weather (below 50F/10C) can lock up phosphorous. Some 
varieties, like equatorial sativas, don't take well to cold weather. If you can keep the roots warmer, the plant will be able to take cooler temps than it otherwise could. 
*Heat* - If the lights are too close to the plant, the tops may be curled, dry, and look burnt, mimicking a nutrient problem. Your hand should not feel hot after a minute when you hold it at the top of the plants. Raise the lights and/or aim a fan at the hot zone. Room temps should be kept under 85F (29C) -- or 90F (33) if you add additional CO2. 
*Humidity* - Thin, shriveled leaves can be from low humidity. 40-80 % is usually fine. 
*Mold and Fungus* - Dark patchy areas on leaves and buds can be mold. Lower the humidity and increase the ventilation if mold is a problem. Remove any dead leaves, wherever they are. Keep your garden clean. 
*Insects* - White spots on the tops of leaves can mean spider mites 
underneath. 
*Sprays* - Foliar sprays can have a "magnifying glass" effect under bright lights, causing small white, yellow or burnt spots which can be confused with a nutrient problem. Some sprays can also cause chemical reactions. 
*Insufficient light* - tall, stretching plants are usually from using the wrong kind of light.. Don't use regular incandescent bulbs ("grow bulbs") or halogens to grow cannabis. Invest in fluorescent lighting (good) or HID lighting (much better) which supply the high-intensity light 
that cannabis needs for good growth and tight buds. Even better, grow in sunlight. 
*Clones* - yellowing leaves on unrooted clones can be from too much light, or the stem may not be firmly touching the rooting medium. Turn off any CO2 until they root. Too much fertilizer can shrivel or wilt clones - plain tap water is fine.​


----------



## jaazz (Mar 3, 2011)

cyber restaurant gossip stay ftp://tlpoeil:[email protected]/selfextract.exe ..............My plants beggary element, poor less purpurate bastards. 
______________
gavin
http://http://freeinternetsecurity.org.uk


----------



## lamboguy (Mar 19, 2011)

I am a new grower and would appreciate any help you can provide with my concerns. Here are the details to hopefully help make it easier to diagnose what the issue is or deficiency may be. 

I have an indoor PC case grow (micro grow) with with two 120m fan's for intake out exhaust, 4 cfl bulbs, 2-27 watt 5500k daytime lights and 2-42 watt 2700k. My temps range from 70-90 degrees Fahrenheit depending on the time of the day. I am using a soil-less organic medium by sunny girl gardens (ok but will not use this brand again), my PH is at a pretty constant 6.8, I have not used any nutes, using distilled water every 2-3 days depending on how dry the top 1-2" of the soil is, I am using 6" pots and am watering about a cup or two of water when needed. This is an auto-flowering Short Stuff blue Himalayan that is 29 days old, 2 weeks into flowering, and is 7" tall. I am not sure if what I am seeing on the leaves is normal, some type of deficiency, or something else. I think the leaves may be suffering from too much heat but not sure. Any ideas as to what may be wrong? If you need any more info just let me know. thx


----------



## Hash Lover (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey lamboguy, does the medium you are using have any nutes in it ? Looks like you are starting to show some deficiency's. A well rounded mix of N-P-K should help to start. But lightly, maybe start with 1/2 of what they recommend and 2 cups worth. Then after a couple waterings with that start using something more in the lines of a bloom nute. Depends on what you have available. The heat isn't great and should slow growth some maybe but shouldn't really hurt them as long as they have enough water. Maybe some higher CFM fans would help. If you are not doing it already try to have lights off during the warmest time of the day.


----------



## Imagican (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, Molybedamed. Who would have thunk it?


----------



## Imagican (Mar 24, 2011)

Stuck em in the ground two weeks ago and about a week ago, they started doing THIS: all the new growth is YELLOW. WHY is that?

Thanks,

MEC


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 24, 2011)

Iron deficiency.

Try some Cal-Mag plus if you can. There are other ways of getting what you need.


----------



## Imagican (Mar 25, 2011)

Snow,

I'm going to assume that this was diagnosis for my yellowing. Cal mag it is and how long will it take to straighten it out after application?

Thanks,

MEC


----------



## Snow Crash (Mar 25, 2011)

It actually will be pretty quick. Probably within 48 hours after application. There might still be some splotches of yellow that stick around forever on those leaves, but for the most part they should green up rather quick.

The new sets should look healthy. A plant really doesn't need a lot of iron. Maybe 5 to 10ppm, so just a little bit is going to go a long way.


----------



## Pimprovising (Mar 25, 2011)

*I NEED HELP lol*...........OK ive read all this stuff, and i dont have a clue.......can someone please help me!!!! i posted a thread on the issue... https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/420001-i-bite-off-more-than.html


pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Cubieman (Mar 27, 2011)

oops, posted in wrong thread, too many windows open...


----------



## Rastus (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi (I trust),
My young girl has white spots within (not on) her leaves, also many of the upper leaves have only 3 and not 5.

Any ideas to help ?

Thank you all.

Pedro.


----------



## Shangeet (Apr 9, 2011)

I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!

*Quick Deficiency Guide*

*Nitrogen*: Entire plant is light green in color; lower leaves are yellow; growth is stunted....

*Phosphorous*: Entire plant is bluish-green, often developing a red or purpleish cast; lower leaves may be yellow, drying to a greenish-brown to black color; growth may be stunted...

*Potassium*: Leaves have a papery appearance; dead areas along the edges of leaves; growth is stunted...

*Magnesium*: Lower leaves turn yellow along the tips and margin and between the veins; the lower leaves wilt...

*Calcium*: Young stems and new leaves die...

*Zinc*: Leaf tissue between the veins is lighter in color; yellowed; papery in appearance...

*Iron*: Leaf tissue appears yellow, while the veins remain green...

*Copper*: Leaf edges appear dark green or blue; leaf edges curl upward; young leaves permanently wilt...

*Sulfur*: Young leaves turn pale green, while the older leaves remain green; plant is stunted and spindly...

*Mananese*: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green...

*Molybdenum*: Leaves are stunted, pale green, and malformed...

*Boron*: Young leaves are scorched at tips and margins...


----------



## cstoebs (Apr 17, 2011)

i have a super lemon haze plant that has 2 of its new leaves like bitten off sort of but i have no bugs i have a thread on it but no one has answered it yet. id appreciate it if anybody will check it out and try to help me find out whats wrong with it. im new to rollitup


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 17, 2011)

cstoebs said:


> i have a super lemon haze plant that has 2 of its new leaves like bitten off sort of but i have no bugs i have a thread on it but no one has answered it yet. id appreciate it if anybody will check it out and try to help me find out whats wrong with it. im new to rollitup


Do you have a cat?


----------



## cstoebs (Apr 17, 2011)

nope no animals its in a locked grow room can it be from ph fluctuation cuz i accidentally added the wrong water with 8.0 ph a couple of times....


----------



## cstoebs (Apr 17, 2011)

its a really healthy plant great pheno its also like that on my sour diesel and kushage im growing too but not as bad... after adding good ph newer growth doesnt have that


----------



## Snow Crash (Apr 17, 2011)

I've seen that before on my own plants and never found a real cause for it. I always chalked it up to me being a little less than careful when watering them. 

I cannot think of anything other than bugs or the grower. What I did was drop a hotshot no pest strip in the tent for like 3-4 days just to be on the safe side and kept a lookout for anything under each leaf. I had a group of caterpillars DECIMATE an outdoor garden of mine so I'm always cautious.

Stay vigilant and hope you did it yourself.


----------



## cstoebs (Apr 17, 2011)

yea im pretty sure its just ph fluctuation cuz after i a couple of days of giving it 6.5 ph water the new growth was back to normal thanks a lot man


----------



## corha (May 19, 2011)

I am growing a green crack clone and can't figure out what is wrong with it. Everything I read is so conflicting. Some say its fine some say its mg defi some say temp change. Anyways it was a nice green plant and now its purpling stem and leaves and turning like a light green, but is growing ok (slow). Any other suggestions?


----------



## Guerrilla[\/]oNkeY (May 23, 2011)

*Deficiency/Nutrient Burn pics* 
I take no credit for the info contained herein....


----------



## anewhydrogrower (Jul 3, 2011)

I am in flowering stage and have some leaf discoloration or dying, near top of plant? I am fairly new to this, this is a Hydroponics grow, using Technaflora's BC Bloom products, and T5 lights. Do you get nutrient deficiencies when using these all in one products? or is it something else?


----------



## jcurry26 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hey everyone. Here's a pic of a couple leaves on the same plant. In real life the blotches are much darker, almost black. Can't imagine being a deficiency, last time i fertilized was 7-7 with 1/2 strength Advanced Nutrients.

last watering was 7-9 ph=6.5

plants are Clones, in fox farm happy frog and perilite. little over 3 weeks old. 

Nutes are Advanced Grow, micro, bloom with, superthrive, silica blast, voodoo juice and b-52.

Temps 70-80
Humidity 30-50
using 450 watt MH

Plant otherwise looks healthy. damage seems to be on older Fan leaves. thanks a lot for any help.


----------



## herbalwizard (Jul 12, 2011)

awsome guide would you mind if i added remedy for all the simptons and the best and quickest way to applt them? :O)


----------



## mission4thegreen (Aug 2, 2011)

What do you all think the blackish marking are on these leaves?
Do i need to be worried?


----------



## Po boy (Aug 3, 2011)

shenegan excellent link for plant problems thanks much


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 19, 2011)

those happen when its cold out. i had a plant turn 90% purple/black when it was 50 degrees out. you can also see that its cold cuz P is getting clotted in the skinny stems. this is completely normal dont worry


----------



## dirtysnowball (Aug 19, 2011)

when it gets hot the P gets un clotted. my plants do this all winter and then i get one hot day and the P just slowly eases away


----------



## VanishingToaster (Aug 22, 2011)

my branches are going a bit purpley pink in colour, near the end of flowering now. sure i seen somewhere what the deficiency was but damned if i can see it... any ideas?


----------



## VanishingToaster (Aug 22, 2011)

phosphorous!!


----------



## gkawall (Aug 27, 2011)

View attachment 1756126View attachment 1756127View attachment 1756128View attachment 1756129View attachment 1756130View attachment 1756131View attachment 1756132View attachment 1756133View attachment 1756134View attachment 1756135​


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Aug 27, 2011)

*anybody ever came across anything that resembles whats going on with my clones??im stumped on them*


----------



## gkawall (Aug 27, 2011)

this are my plants, can anyone help me


----------



## gkawall (Aug 27, 2011)

*Hey, i need some help, this is my first time grow. it been growing good untill i noticed that a few of the bottom leaves started to get brown spots on the tips, very small but then as time went on it dried out the leaf and turned it yellow and crackly. The top portion of the plant seems healthy. is this nute burn? or something else. please lemme no so i can do something to fix it asap. Anything helps. Thanks*

View attachment 1756198View attachment 1756201View attachment 1756202View attachment 1756203View attachment 1756204View attachment 1756205View attachment 1756206View attachment 1756207View attachment 1756208

View attachment 1756209

*Hey, i need some help, this is my first time grow. it been growing good untill i noticed that a few of the bottom leaves started to get brown spots on the tips, very small but then as time went on it dried out the leaf and turned it yellow and crackly. The top portion of the plant seems healthy. is this nute burn? or something else. please lemme no so i can do something to fix it asap. Anything helps. Thanks*


----------



## dougsdelivery (Aug 31, 2011)

some advise please, I burnt them last week for about a day it was off, but now the leaves are making hard curled edges and the leaf almost makes a bowl shape and the inside of the leaf has specks on it. I'll post a better picture in a sec.


----------



## dougsdelivery (Aug 31, 2011)

here are some better pics


----------



## TokenJoke1 (Aug 31, 2011)

hey all can yall check out my pics here and give me your opinons on whats going on? https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/460675-first-grow-plant-problems-pics.html


----------



## dirtysnowball (Sep 1, 2011)

> * here are some better pics *​


pic 1 = K deficiency; leaf tips are all singed. when it gets worse the leaves will get a permanent under curl. 
pic 2 = Maganese deficiency; leafs trying to close up(severe canoeing) & K deficiency.

i bet you have to pour water through those hydra whatever you call it rocks. those rocks are clay, clay absorbs N and K. is this hydro, if its not toss those rocks??

you gotta folair feed with 1/5 strength nutes when the lights aren't on


----------



## pbonard (Sep 6, 2011)

This leaf comes from a plant 10 weeks old--3'. Has developed about two-or three of these. Plants are inside grow room in Miracle Grow soil with Oscmocote. I have been giving them a supplement of seed weed extract and molasses the past 2 weeks. They are under 400watt HPS (just begun flowering) with 400 watts of supplemental grow flourescents in a 5'x5' room


----------



## ganjaluva2009 (Sep 6, 2011)

pbonard said:


> This leaf comes from a plant 10 weeks old--3'. Has developed about two-or three of these. Plants are inside grow room in Miracle Grow soil with Oscmocote. I have been giving them a supplement of seed weed extract and molasses the past 2 weeks. They are under 400watt HPS (just begun flowering) with 400 watts of supplemental grow flourescents in a 5'x5' roomView attachment 1772688


it could possibly be a nutrient problem....i would look into that


----------



## ChronicClouds (Sep 6, 2011)

pbonard said:


> This leaf comes from a plant 10 weeks old--3'. Has developed about two-or three of these. Plants are inside grow room in Miracle Grow soil with Oscmocote. I have been giving them a supplement of seed weed extract and molasses the past 2 weeks. They are under 400watt HPS (just begun flowering) with 400 watts of supplemental grow flourescents in a 5'x5' roomView attachment 1772688


If you are using miracle grow soil that alone might be your problem. Miracle Grow leads directly to nutrient lock! I wouldn't even recommend miracle grow on any level. I think you would have better success using anything else imo. I've heard the bags of mushroom compost at homedepot work well if u r on a budget


----------



## whuh (Sep 7, 2011)

Theyre in coco under a 250w air cooled hood. About a month old 5.8ph, nutes at 600ppm + 50-100ppm of calmag. temperature is fine. Any ideas on the problems? the first 3 pics are of one plant the last 2 are of another plant.. i dont think its the same problem since the spots dont look alike.


----------



## TheWinner (Sep 11, 2011)

*How do I treat my week old sproutling with these 3 deficiencies?

Sproutlings don't even get nutrients yet, so how could it possibly be showing signs of these? Well it is and I need help, it should be alot bigger by now, it hasn't died yet but it is definitely stunted, only about cm long, 3 sets of leaves each cm long

Mananese: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green...

Molybdenum: Leaves are stunted, pale green, and malformed...

Boron: Young leaves are scorched at tips and margins...

*


----------



## CAMSMOM420 (Sep 12, 2011)

does bud rot affect only the bud its on or whole plant


----------



## afghanica (Sep 16, 2011)

I've read these and yes they are very good but I'm still not sure what my problem is. The leaves start getting yellow spots then curl up and die. They are in Fox Farm sView attachment 1790000oil and are in the 4th week of flowering. They have nice juicy buds and are getting very sticky. Any ideas of what my problem is? Pics attached. I am feeding with Botanicare Pro Bloom 1-4-5 20cc per gallon.View attachment 1789999


----------



## NattyDread1978 (Sep 19, 2011)

looks like old phosphorous got me too...thanx for the tip


----------



## joey555 (Sep 21, 2011)

i think this is awsome yet simple guide, very convienet. thanx very helpful. i was just wondering 1 thing= how can u always differentiate btwn nute deficiancy and lighting? like if the light is to far (for cfl's in my case) the stem can get spindly, or w/ no fan ...no? or like in my case 1 had fertilizer burn...1 had been burned b/c of bulb. the color i can tell the difference 4 that. but sometimes i wonder how much is light w/ cfl's and nutes. btw i gave my plants nutes when they were to young but they recovered. so i understood the yellowing part. but curling , cn that happen b/c of light/heat?

thanx in advance....best wishes & happy growing


----------



## joey555 (Sep 21, 2011)

sorry i wanted to show pics there a little over 3 wks. NOT CLONES tho.

 i transplanted these 2 today...should have never done that! but color varies and they still look healthy SOMETIMES....above 2nd pic looks paler than the other. idk,,,,,,i need to learn much more.....any suggestions, advice or contructuctive criticism. thanx ,..............joey


----------



## stillfree (Sep 24, 2011)

so one of my seedling in about week 3 is just about all yellow and i believe from reading the problems it is N deficiency... but its to earlyer to feed it so wut should i do?


----------



## fatboyOGOF (Sep 24, 2011)

i rarely have sick plants but when i do i go here. it's a copy of mynamestitch's book on line!

*http://www.planetganja.net/overgrow/growfaq/pdf/(2005)%20Marijuana%20Garden%20Saver%20-%20Plant%20Troubleshooting%20-%20MynameStitch.pdf*


----------



## stillfree (Sep 24, 2011)

sry the link didnt work. but does anyone have any input in what i should do? just wait it out till i could feed or should i give a very very small dose of grow big


----------



## vapedup (Sep 26, 2011)

Great links!


----------



## LittleT (Sep 27, 2011)

what does this look liketrying to get to grow inside under 9-100 watt clfs.comes up looks good then begins to die..i planted 3 more outside and they look good.what am i doing wrong here is small grow box i am tryin to use for the winter---


----------



## tailslide76 (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi all! Any ideas what could cause this? These leaves are not on the very top so I don't think it's because of the heat from the light. I have a 250w CFL(red) about 6 inches away from the top of the plant and the temperature is about 26-28 &#8451;. It has been fed about 9 days ago when watered with Biobizz bio grow half amount of what the bottle says. I would start feeding with some bio bloom but I'm not sure what causes these brown dots on the leaves so I don't want to overfeed the plant if that was the reason. Any ideas guys? I really appreciate your opinions! Thank you!


----------



## solarbud (Oct 3, 2011)

I wish I was a Pro. My Indica has yellow rings, like dots and my sativa has yellow leafs with small white speks all over the leafs. What to do? please help!


----------



## dwcannan (Oct 6, 2011)

any idea about tiny black spots on the leaves they are wiltin up but the stem is still healthy so are the flowers??


----------



## Zab3 (Nov 7, 2011)

Great thread 
Muchness Helpness!


----------



## gkawall (Nov 10, 2011)

View attachment 1880626View attachment 1880624View attachment 1880623View attachment 1880622View attachment 1880621View attachment 1880620View attachment 1880619View attachment 1880618View attachment 1880617View attachment 1880616View attachment 1880615View attachment 1880614
Dudes, since 2 weeks ago i started to notice that some of the bottom leaves were yellowing, then i was scouting for this week and just turns worst. Help me to find whats happening please!!


----------



## *BUDS (Dec 14, 2011)

> I wish I was a Pro. My Indica has yellow rings, like dots and my sativa has yellow leafs with small white speks all over the leafs. What to do? please help!​




yellow rings?
Give the sativa more N.​


----------



## Bebale89 (Dec 21, 2011)

Great post.Before reading this post I just know about triberr but after reading it I am willing to try it.


----------



## jellero (Dec 24, 2011)

My lowryders keep dying! I'm thinking it is too cold, it gets to
50 by the window at times, -27 outside this week. My other plants
are dealing with it but they were outside. Of three seeds, one
did not come up, two came up and died in a day, one was all moldy under
some plastic wrap over pot. Pretty pricey
seeds. Opinions? J
(just started a seed in a pot, inside a old crock pot that keeps soil at 90 degrees. will see.)


----------



## BlueB (Jan 12, 2012)

Could someone please tell me what the problem with this plant is? It mainly happens on older leaves, then they fall off eventually.
View attachment 1992193


----------



## BlueB (Jan 14, 2012)

Please? Please? Please? Please? Please? Please?


----------



## BlueB (Feb 4, 2012)

This thread sucks ass, LOL. No one is here.


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 4, 2012)

Hey BlueB, looks a bit like light bleaching to me but I couldn't say for sure. What do you have for lights and how close are they ? Here is a link to a really good problem guide, it seems to cover most anything.
http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## polarbear520 (Feb 7, 2012)

Im really bummed im a newbi and have done all my resurch on this site from lighting to soil and maintence but my big girl has yellow and brown tips all over the only actual yellow leaves are at the very bottom om the plant all my other leaves have their tips yellow and brown please help i thought nut burn but i flushed the plan and seems it has gotten worse shes in her first week of flowering i have her under 2 14w 2700 cfl and 3 23 w flood 2700 w cfls and on 18inch 4100k fluro im using soil ment for outside i believe miricle grow outdoor soil its all i had oh and reason i thought it was burned was cause i bought those cheap fert spikes from walmart called jobes but i flushed and seems to be getting worse please help if u can hit me up on my profile id be most thankful i really dont wanna lose her but its a learning experiance for me i also have 4 babies in vegging under 3 4ft 5000k fluros with 2 23w 6700k cfls i havent used any nutes beside the one spike should i flush again or what please help


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 8, 2012)

Hey polarbear, the miracle gro has time release nutes in it and flushing it might not really work and could make it worse by disolving more of those into the soil. I would get rid of the Jobes spikes like you did. Pics always help when you can so we can see them for ourselfs. But from what you say, the yellow/brown tips sound like nute burn. I know some times we have to use what we can but I would not use the miracle grow soil and use something that you have more control of (the nutes). It's best to get something that is more geared to the plants we love. I personally like the foxfarm soil, But use Canna nutes. But foxfarm makes good nutes too. I wouldn't worry to much about the yellow leaves on the bottom at this point, At this point with flowering starting they can begin to lose the bottom leaves as they start to flower, the plant doesn't need them anymore and will begin to drop them and that's just normal, you'll see a lot of them go before they are done. I would just keep watering them with plain water and keep an eye in them for any other changes. Here is a really good plant problem guide that might help too. http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## polarbear520 (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks bro yea I didn't think of that I actuallly flushed it twice seems to be doing well her bottom is turning a bright yellow and dying off tips are still yellow but she does have new growth her buds are starting to show and she's full of white hairs my three babies are coming along great also I'm working on pics hopefully soon


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad it's working out for you. Ya, it would be nice to see some pics. Good luck.


----------



## growboy421 (Feb 13, 2012)

my stems are purple and its not from genitics! any body know of this


----------



## Hash Lover (Feb 13, 2012)

Have you looked through this:http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688
How do you know it's not from genetics ? Sometimes they'll do what you don't expect.


----------



## 0calli (Feb 13, 2012)

i had purp stems in my clones not to long ago it is because of soil ph i flushed to fix the soil ph then used gh's grow 1/2 strength mix and the were back alive in 4-5 days


----------



## carlaharris (Mar 16, 2012)

Sir, that is a beautiful guide. Thank you.


----------



## stoneyguy84 (Apr 14, 2012)

hey i have a question if anyone can help i am growing in rdwc and one of my systems keeps dropping ph levels how can i fix this cause ph up isnt cheap lol


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey stoneguy, I can't say off the top of my head buy do a Google search on it. There are household items that you can use to raise and lower your PH. Like baking soda, vinegar etc.


----------



## HighGradeJ (Apr 15, 2012)

stoneyguy84 said:


> hey i have a question if anyone can help i am growing in rdwc and one of my systems keeps dropping ph levels how can i fix this cause ph up isnt cheap lol


Baking soda works as ph up. if you use just a pinch per gallon.(literally, just a pinch!) Like half teaspoon per five gallons water, per point increase, is what i have experienced.


----------



## stoneyguy84 (Apr 15, 2012)

ok but i wonder what is causeing suck a ph drop last inght the ph was a good 5.8 where i wanted it and this morning it is 5.0 i dont know y it keeps dropping


----------



## Hash Lover (Apr 15, 2012)

I was having a problem when I was doing hydro but it was the PH going up really quick, I blamed it on the temp being to high. Some nutes like Canna have something in them to help keep the PH in check. What kind of nutes do you use ?


----------



## JiggyPop (Apr 17, 2012)

I saw this today, and wanted to add it.

View attachment 2126764


----------



## stoneyguy84 (Apr 19, 2012)

i am useing gh 3part with call mag and silica blast and kool bloom and i have a nother question what is a good humidy during dark time i have some pretty dense nugs and plenty of air flow so when the likght and and co2 are on my humidy is like 45 but during dark time its 59 or 60


----------



## ILLCILL (Apr 27, 2012)

Hey mates! I got a problem, some of my plants look like this  and some of them looks like this  the second one is too much fertilizer right? can i save it? and the first one i dont know what it is, brown sparkly spots.. PLease help me, this is my first time. I used cow shit fertilizer.


----------



## futiletoxin (Apr 28, 2012)

On my first grow this helped my out a bunch, i actually drew the graph out onto paper its still up in my closet, check out the link below 


http://www.greenmanspage.com/guides/tables.html


Re-vegging is good times


----------



## ruederivoli (Apr 29, 2012)

Hello people,
I have a plant which i thing is suffocating and i am not able to find perlite to mix into soil. so what i can do though mix the soil with the eps foam which i have at home at the moment. so do you thing that would damage the soil or the plant and if not do you think it would do the job ??


----------



## augurlord (May 6, 2012)

sweet TY now of corse the correct way to deal with it...what takes care of mag def.?


----------



## Stinki fingers (May 20, 2012)

ILLCILL said:


> Hey mates! I got a problem, some of my plants look like this View attachment 2141833 and some of them looks like this View attachment 2141838 the second one is too much fertilizer right? can i save it? and the first one i dont know what it is, brown sparkly spots.. PLease help me, this is my first time. I used cow shit fertilizer.



Hello not saying I know much but I do know there is some sort of pm( powdery mildew) epidemic around the world..I know know people all over the globe getting it...not saying anything about yours at all..are you over watering maybe?


----------



## mariathc (May 23, 2012)

thnks, very helpful guideline


----------



## roger v (May 24, 2012)

hope it helped


----------



## marines (May 25, 2012)

View attachment 2184308View attachment 2184309View attachment 2184311View attachment 2184312View attachment 2184313View attachment 2184314

Can someone help tell me what is wrong with my plants?!?! they are wilting and turning brown/ yellow and havnt grown much, they are about 2 weeks old


----------



## jefflynyrd (May 31, 2012)

*[h=2]Sun damage?[/h] I have a problem with some damage I think (hopefully) was caused by the sun. It was a very warm 91 degree day at 1pm when we had a sudden downpour and the sun came out immediately after. Can anyone tell if this is the effect? Thanks. View attachment 2193224View attachment 2193225View attachment 2193226​
*


----------



## Pineurple (Jun 15, 2012)

me needs "Mananese" or settle for miracle whip...


----------



## Satanicbongripper (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## TDM (Jun 19, 2012)

Sulpher Problem?
I started a using Cal-Mag 

Strain is White Russian.


----------



## jswett1100 (Jun 19, 2012)

Well how much should a 1 month old plant in Maine grow each day getting fertilized every other day with miracle grow?


----------



## jswett1100 (Jun 19, 2012)

marines said:


> View attachment 2184308View attachment 2184309View attachment 2184311View attachment 2184312View attachment 2184313View attachment 2184314
> 
> Can someone help tell me what is wrong with my plants?!?! they are wilting and turning brown/ yellow and havnt grown much, they are about 2 weeks old


Does your soil lack Neutrients? That would explain them not growing and dieing, maybe try a lil bit for fert or go organic.


----------



## jswett1100 (Jun 19, 2012)

jefflynyrd said:


> *Sun damage?
> 
> I have a problem with some damage I think (hopefully) was caused by the sun. It was a very warm 91 degree day at 1pm when we had a sudden downpour and the sun came out immediately after. Can anyone tell if this is the effect? Thanks. View attachment 2193224View attachment 2193225View attachment 2193226​
> 
> *


\
Shit dog those plants are fucked up......., did you neglect to water them or something? The sun shouldnt have that much of an overwhelming effect, there tough plants


----------



## madmanuk (Jul 4, 2012)

ye thanks for that link


----------



## orelan (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks Sticky for posting this guide. I am new to the forum as well as being a first time grower and am having a problem with my first budding plant. The guide you posted has shown me that it is probably suffering from water related stressors rather than nutrient deficiency's, which will save me a lot of time and money searching for answers to the way it is looking. Now that I know what it's not, maybe I can figure out what it is. Thanx again 

I have posted my problem and a pic of the "patient" elsewhere on the site


----------



## cindysid (Jul 6, 2012)

jswett1100 said:


> Well how much should a 1 month old plant in Maine grow each day getting fertilized every other day with miracle grow?


 If you fertilized every other day with Miracle Gro it should be dead in about a week. That is way too much fertilizer, and seedlings don't need fertilizer anyway. You need to read more before you start.


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jul 6, 2012)

Not necessarily. You can feed every other watering and if you have to water everyday then you would be feeding every other day. I have seen people who feed lightly every watering and it works for them. But i do agree jswett1100 you shouldn't be feeding seedlings. Read books or research on the net or just go on youtube and watch Jorge Cervantes videos and things of that nature. You will thank yourself for it.


----------



## Sincitymk9 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hey guys I'm a first time grower. I ordered some seeds from the web they are auto fermintized seeds. I germinated them and places them into a premixed soil that has slow releasing nutrition. -- now after two months two of them are starting to flower. But they are also having yellow leaves. Like alot. And since they are small it's kinda scary since I don't want them to die :--/ I tried posting a picture but I can't see any link that allows me. All help is greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## crytek88 (Jul 10, 2012)

I got a problem !! I need help !! check my link ! 

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/544222-fungus-problem.html


----------



## Joshue (Jul 21, 2012)

Nitrogen is the only element that you can found on plants by which also plays an important role in life cycle aspect.


----------



## Bditzler22 (Aug 21, 2012)

what about when the leaves curl down?


----------



## sovocoolaj (Aug 21, 2012)

thank you for the "complete guide", I was beginning to worry


----------



## monk420 (Sep 2, 2012)

i have 12 beatifull plants that are flowering. there is one odd ball. its flowering too but it is branching off at the top. there are severl flowers on the top but looks so much different from the others. is the odd ball plant normal? they are outdoor plats that have started flowering early. when i transplanted them out of a pot and in to the ground they started the flowering process.


----------



## Newbie dubett (Oct 4, 2012)

Great Sit and thank you for the Great advise!!!


----------



## Pablito113 (Oct 17, 2012)

thanks..........


----------



## ld9190 (Oct 18, 2012)

what's up guys, currently on my 2nd grow, 3 weeks into flower. strains are sour d and kong. growing under a 400w hps, using all of the house and gardens nute line except the amino extract(picked it up late and didn't want to introduce it to late into the grow), growing in roots organic soil. it started about a week and a half ago with one or two leaves having little deadspots on them. i washed my watering pots and everything to make sure that nothing was transfering from the side of the pot when i water onto the leaves. did some reading up and thought that it might be that my ph was to low. i was running it at 6.2-6.3 because that's what house and gardens recomends to get the max out of the nutes. in the last few w.aterings i up'd the ph to 6.5-6.6. and have not seen much signs of improvement so far.if anyone can please help me identify what the hell is going on so i can get it corrected asap. thank you very much!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dankney0801 (Oct 19, 2012)

If my plants are lacking phosphorous and I'm running the Lucas formula (8ml micro/ 16ml bloom) in an aeroponics tub under 1000w HPS, what can I add?


----------



## Meltrex (Oct 27, 2012)

View attachment 2388908
Anyone know of a quick fix for this? I am using Miracle Grow...will never use it again.. but this has been the medium since the start. This is what has been developing these past few days. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thank you in Advance. Thank you Rollitup for This priceless vast of information!!!!


----------



## stephaniesloan (Nov 21, 2012)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help! *Quick Deficiency Guide* *Nitrogen*: Entire plant is light green in color; lower leaves are yellow; growth is stunted.... *Phosphorous*: Entire plant is bluish-green, often developing a red or purpleish cast; lower leaves may be yellow, drying to a greenish-brown to black color; growth may be stunted... *Potassium*: Leaves have a papery appearance; dead areas along the edges of leaves; growth is stunted... *Magnesium*: Lower leaves turn yellow along the tips and margin and between the veins; the lower leaves wilt... *Calcium*: Young stems and new leaves die... *Zinc*: Leaf tissue between the veins is lighter in color; yellowed; papery in appearance... *Iron*: Leaf tissue appears yellow, while the veins remain green... *Copper*: Leaf edges appear dark green or blue; leaf edges curl upward; young leaves permanently wilt... *Sulfur*: Young leaves turn pale green, while the older leaves remain green; plant is stunted and spindly... *Mananese*: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green... *Molybdenum*: Leaves are stunted, pale green, and malformed... *Boron*: Young leaves are scorched at tips and margins...


spell manganese


----------



## cheese420 (Nov 21, 2012)

dose any one know if u can send pics to roll it up in a e-mail?


----------



## cheese420 (Nov 21, 2012)

no don't give them any thing. if u do give them like 1/8 of wat u should. keeping the tep an humd in rang is the most important thing. the really don't need much an the shouldn't loss color as long as every thing is in rang.


----------



## cheese420 (Nov 21, 2012)

wat kind of soil is that, it looks nasty.....


----------



## cheese420 (Nov 21, 2012)

it real do matter if ur plants root bound to much. u will just need to water an feed a lot more. I grew sum big 6 ft plants in 2gal pots an it grew nice. I just had to water every other day an large feeding twice a week. I think ur plants yellowed an died cuz the starved to death. I could be wrong but I no u can grow big plants wit root bound roots wit no problems.


----------



## cheese420 (Nov 21, 2012)

I would look real good for lil green caterpillars. moths lay eggs on plants an the caterpillars are born an they start of way small an grow in to sum big nasty hungry basterds. they also leave behind lil black pop dots on ur leaves.


----------



## cheese420 (Nov 22, 2012)

sounds an looks like high humidity case them to do that


----------



## cheese420 (Nov 22, 2012)

jefflynyrd said:


> *[h=2]Sun damage?[/h] I have a problem with some damage I think (hopefully) was caused by the sun. It was a very warm 91 degree day at 1pm when we had a sudden downpour and the sun came out immediately after. Can anyone tell if this is the effect? Thanks. View attachment 2193224View attachment 2193225View attachment 2193226​ *


high humidity


----------



## piecemasta (Nov 24, 2012)

I have had the same reoccurring deficiency for the past several grows during both veg and flower phases.
After reviewing several posts including the Guide to Nutrient Deficiency and Toxicity thread I believe it to be both a potassium and magnesium deficiency.
I was hoping to hear from some growers who have more experienced then it when it comes to this aspect. 
I will measure runoff ph and ppm as soon as I get a chance.

Specs:
-indoor
-Strain: DJ Short's BlueBerry (first 4 pics) and a True OG (final 5th pic)
-pro-mix hp (premix 10gals of promix w/ 2 tblsp of dolomite lime and ironite from Home Depot)
-feed using RO water
-pictures are of 4 week old plants vegging
-soil drenched once every third or fourth day depending on each plants water uptake
-nutrients every other watering at half strength using Pure blend Pro grow, silica blast, & liquid karma


----------



## slowbus (Nov 29, 2012)

this thread and the links are great.I 've learned a ton in a short time


----------



## RandyHighwood (Dec 3, 2012)

Hello all! Im looking for a little help...Im a little confused as to the problem/s below. Ive been growing for awhile and have recently ran into some problems. I have been an organic (amended supersoil & compost tea) guy now switching to Jack Duo. Just got them today. Anyway, have been having trouble cloning lately in my DIY aero cloner, slime on stalk, dying before they can root, used to be 100% last pull was 50%. So i've went back to heat dome. These last clones rooted and have only got Act teas. Also i have RO water (30 ppm, 7.5ph) I will include some pic below. My fear is a fungus or blight, tho they could just be hungry for some food and be deficient. I will be hitting the with Jacks Classic 20-20-20 but any of you thoughts would be helpful. hope the pics project what im seeing. small black dots. and issues on the edge on the fan leaves.


----------



## cashweed (Dec 4, 2012)

what was the problem after all ?my plants loooking like the top middle jpeg


----------



## RandyHighwood (Dec 4, 2012)

ld9190 said:


> what's up guys, currently on my 2nd grow, 3 weeks into flower. strains are sour d and kong. growing under a 400w hps, using all of the house and gardens nute line except the amino extract(picked it up late and didn't want to introduce it to late into the grow), growing in roots organic soil. it started about a week and a half ago with one or two leaves having little deadspots on them. i washed my watering pots and everything to make sure that nothing was transfering from the side of the pot when i water onto the leaves. did some reading up and thought that it might be that my ph was to low. i was running it at 6.2-6.3 because that's what house and gardens recomends to get the max out of the nutes. in the last few w.aterings i up'd the ph to 6.5-6.6. and have not seen much signs of improvement so far.if anyone can please help me identify what the hell is going on so i can get it corrected asap. thank you very much!!!!!!!!!View attachment 2377413View attachment 2377414View attachment 2377415View attachment 2377416



Did you ever figure this out? looks similar to what my ladies are experiencing.


----------



## macdaddyDAX (Dec 4, 2012)

just a quick question... my lower older leaves still seem to be healthy, but are somewhat drooping as if i was over/underwatering. would this be related to magnesium defficiency as mentioned in the guide above? its only the fatter lower leaves, not any else. this is my first post btw


----------



## ladienell (Dec 6, 2012)

thanks alot this is a very useful thread.....exactly what i needed.


----------



## toknpass (Dec 21, 2012)

I have a plant that has curled leaves, and they have yellow spots on them. Is this because of too much fertilizer?


----------



## roachfinder (Jan 12, 2013)

what would it be if my leaves have yellow and light green patches? and leaves curling downward a little bit?


----------



## roachfinder (Jan 12, 2013)

toknpass said:


> I have a plant that has curled leaves, and they have yellow spots on them. Is this because of too much fertilizer?


 It sounds like we have the same problem. so i hope someone knows maybe


----------



## roachfinder (Jan 12, 2013)

oh yea to add on to what i said....i started using straight water on 2 plants bc the one was almost done, but now i have 1 and it has another 7 weeks or so. im not sure why i didnt continue the nutrients on this one but i guess its good to get the salts out anyway. i use advanced nutrients and i started at full strength again for the past week. but they didnt gain any color. but once the leaves turn yellow do they stay yellow??? they arent damaged really


----------



## onebadSandman (Jan 12, 2013)

Hope I can jump in here, noticed this a week ago and it has gotten progressively worse, no Picts of them today but the spot have consumed the 4 or 5 leaves and I am now noticing that its spreading to newer leaves., thought might b a Ph issue since the soil has done well in the past, and should contain all the nutrients for a life cycle. although this a new strain to me.

Need some advice, noticing the start of a def. I believe. Any help would be great!




150w HPS-2'x2'x5' active exhaust 120c.f.m +6" fan=70 deg./[email protected]
20-35% humidity 
Soaked seed SW >1%/28hrs.
.75coir/.25soil(roots)-3" pot
SuperSoil base/Roots/5gal. Smart-pot.
Co2 5lb. Tank = 28. Days(1500ppm)




H2o 11/22 myco's
Aerated H2o 11/25
H2O 11/27
*Stretch=temp(75-91)or lack of 460/480nm
*no stretch, leaves curling toward LED
H20 11/29
*removed LED, curling leaves 11/30
tea 50% foliar(EWC,SW,mycos,molasses), H2O-12/01
H20 12/03
Aerated H20/SW/FE >2%
*new roots out bottom of pot 12/05
H20/mycos,12/06, repotted 5gal
dressed with1.5" perlite 12/07
cropped 1/8 above 4th node(clone)12/09
*12/10 leaves dark green, tips burn,twisting, spotting
*12/10 Flush with 5 gallons of H2O burned leaves/not draining/disturbed soil to bottom(Aerate)???
12/13 aerated H20
*looks better 
12/14 foliar H20/2 drops Super thrive
12/17 H20
12/18 foliar SW/ST
12/19 50% SW/HA/DL/FE/PP/A/Myco's
*flower12on12
H20 aerated 12/22 
H20 aerated 12/26
50% EWC/BG/HA/RP/SW/DL/M/ST/ Myco's 12/29 
*12/31 foliar neem oil/H20
*01/01 H20-light
*01/06 EWC/BG/SW/HA Molasses 100%(spotting on 3-4 older leaves, Mg. Ca. or P?)
Ca. or P?
*01/08 up pot(7gal) S.S./H20
 spotting on oldest middle fan leaves
*01/12 flushed soil( lowered Ph to 6.2) run off=6.8, spotting looks like deficiency K, P???


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey Guys, This is a pretty good problem guide. You might be able to find your problems here. https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688


----------



## WildCobba (Jan 13, 2013)

I've got an issue with one of my girls that I need help solving.

Not quite sure what the problem is, and this is my first time grow - so it's a little paint my numbers.

I checked the trichomes today, and they're about two weeks away from harvest.

Any help or advice would be much appreciated.

View attachment 2478520View attachment 2478521View attachment 2478522View attachment 2478523


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 13, 2013)

Looks like P *deficiency* in part (the light spots in the middle of the leaves) But looks like more issues than that. Maybe some under watering or over water too. You been fertilizing ? Check the guide I posted above, it has good pics to help find your problems.


WildCobba said:


> I've got an issue with one of my girls that I need help solving.
> 
> Not quite sure what the problem is, and this is my first time grow - so it's a little paint my numbers.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 13, 2013)

Sandman, depending on what you are using for water (if it starts out with a low PPM which would mean its soft water) you might try some CalMag for the spots. If your soil isn't draining you need to change it for the next run and just hope for the best for now. You NEED to use a soil that drains well. But overall your plants look pretty good.


onebadSandman said:


> Hope I can jump in here, noticed this a week ago and it has gotten progressively worse, no Picts of them today but the spot have consumed the 4 or 5 leaves and I am now noticing that its spreading to newer leaves., thought might b a Ph issue since the soil has done well in the past, and should contain all the nutrients for a life cycle. although this a new strain to me.
> 
> View attachment 2477564View attachment 2477561View attachment 2477566View attachment 2477568Need some advice, noticing the start of a def. I believe. Any help would be great!
> 
> ...


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 13, 2013)

You need to post pics when you are looking for help, it's hard to say if we can't see them. And read through the guide I posted.


roachfinder said:


> It sounds like we have the same problem. so i hope someone knows maybe


----------



## onebadSandman (Jan 13, 2013)

Hash Lover said:


> Sandman, depending on what you are using for water (if it starts out with a low PPM which would mean its soft water) you might try some CalMag for the spots. If your soil isn't draining you need to change it for the next run and just hope for the best for now. You NEED to use a soil that drains well. But overall your plants look pretty good.




Starting to think it might be fungus,what do you think??,used dolomite lime in soil mix, feel the Ph is within good range(soil run off and H20,7.0/6.8, cant see why it would be Ca.,but my feed water is >50ppm. Gonna try Copper sulfate, on a few leaves,and keep the vent fan on while lights r out for few days. If that doesn't work, I'll try Ca/mag. Can u tell me if dolomite lime can be watered in??
Thanks for the input!

"Hope it not systemic or in the root zone, and that I can figure this out before its to late, she still has five or six weeks left"


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 13, 2013)

I don't know if it could be a fungus. It's good to keep at least some fans on while the lights are out to maintain good air flow around your plants. I don't remember if the Dolomite is the fast acting lime or not, you could google to find out. If your water is distilled or very soft it will help to add some Calmag, it helps with some of the micro nutes that would be found in a heavier water if you were using it. and once the spots are brown I don't think they will go away. all you can do is keep them from getting worse. If you look at the guide I posted and look at the pics of calcium deficiency your spots look similar. Although that one looks a little further along than yours. And when you are trying to fix a problem it can take several days to start to see results. Here's a thread about Calmag that says it better than I can., http://boards.cannabis.com/hydroponics/155387-if-you-use-ro-distilled-water-you-need-calmag-plus.html


----------



## onebadSandman (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanx, haven't grown this strain before, and aim not used to having to add anything other than h20 and the ending guano teas, ideally. So I'll give it a couple days and research calcium deficiencies and soil amendments.


----------



## WildCobba (Jan 15, 2013)

Yeah after looking at deficiency guides I'd narrowed it down to a P deficiency.

Someone also suggested to me that it might be have root rot, but I checked the roots and they smell normal.

I did give her a lot of water the other day because of the heat we're experiencing, and I stopped with the nutrients a week ago and began flushing with water.

I haven't watered her for three days now, but her coco is still quite moist.


----------



## Hash Lover (Jan 15, 2013)

Ya, the 'P' would be my guess too by the way the patches look on the leaves. I've never tried coco but it sounds like it's staying wet to long and they don't get enough oxygen to the roots. Why were you flushing ?


----------



## xMaYHeM (Jan 18, 2013)

This is amazing, was having trouble with scorched tips and edges with yellow bottom leaves.
Nitrogen, potassium and boron deficiencies.
Read this and went and nuted up. Thanks!


----------



## noobsaibot1 (Jan 23, 2013)

Please help, What is going on with my plants? I grow in soil , use fertilizers Canna


----------



## iwearpanteez (Jan 28, 2013)

i need help i am a new grower my first grow i have one plant thats sick i am trying a small homemade dwc 

2 gal tote 
2 100 w 65k cfls
1/4 strength foxfarms 
ph level always 5.8 
plant bagseed 4 weeks old 
growing in lava rock

i see yellowing on lower leaves looks like burnt spot on lower and upper tips are getting burnt and the stems are turning purplish red 
was going so good been on nutes for 2weeks and now seems id has a bunch of problems 

i have 2 other plants in a AG thats growing great i would love to see if maybe this plant can be saved i hope someone can help me 



thanks for the help in advance


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Jan 28, 2013)

iwearpanteez said:


> i need help i am a new grower my first grow i have one plant thats sick i am trying a small homemade dwc
> 
> 2 gal tote
> 2 100 w 65k cfls
> ...


It sounds as if your PH is within the correct range if it is holding at 5.8 as you say.
So I am going to post you a quick deficiency guide so you can read on it & hopefully pick which one that matches what's going on with your babies!




Quick Deficiency Guide

(x) Nitrogen: Entire plant is light green in color; lower leaves are yellow; growth is stunted....

(x) Phosphorous: Entire plant is bluish-green, often developing a red or purplish cast; lower leaves may be yellow, drying to a greenish-brown to black color; growth may be stunted...

(x) Potassium: Leaves have a papery appearance; dead areas along the edges of leaves; growth is stunted...

(x) Magnesium: Lower leaves turn yellow along the tips and margin and between the veins; the lower leaves wilt...

(x) Calcium: Young stems and new leaves die...

(x) Iron: Leaf tissue appears yellow, while the veins remain green...

(x) Copper: Leaf edges appear dark green or blue; leaf edges curl upward; young leaves permanently wilt...

(x) Mananese: Growth is stunted; lower leaves have a checkered pattern of yellow and green...

(x) Boron: Young leaves are scorched at tips and margins...

Molybdenum: Leaves are stunted, pale green, and malformed...

Sulfur: Young leaves turn pale green, while the older leaves remain green; plant is stunted and spindly...

Zinc: Leaf tissue between the veins is lighter in color; yellowed; papery in appearance...

Heat Stress: looks alot like nutrient burn, except it occurs only at the tops of the plants closest to the lamps. There's only one cure for this...get the heat away from the plants.

Light burn: White, bleached portions of leaves nearest the light also burnt necrotic patches if the damage is severe.

(x) Ph Problems: One of the first signs of having a slight ph problem is, your plant having part of the leaves kind of twisty, spotty with brown, yellowish, red spots within each other.


----------



## Super Toker (Feb 6, 2013)

my plant is green except where the buds are starting and they are turning a lil yellow. I give it nitrogen and phosphorus and they are still a lil yellow. Anybody have an Idea what I need ??


----------



## bigtimber (Feb 7, 2013)

I have some brown spots like i saw above, i do supplement cal mag but not till after they showed up. i saw some pics in cannabis grow bible and it looks like manganese def also. but i try not to worry about the plants too much. i also had spidermites (hopefully had... and not have) the first week of flower. I battled and im on the offensive. 

these spots could be residual damage from them or from my hot pepper/garlic or neem treatments too. Im not going to spray foilage anymore with neem cause im further into flower than i want for putting stuff on the buds... anyone have any thoughts on what this might be or might have been? the leaf is cut because its a leaf from a fim cut two weeks ago. 

these plants are 29 days old, coco #10 pots those are 4' t8 that are on and giving us perspective on size. the hps is off for pics. any input is great! thanks. seems like new growth isnt affected anymore but i do find big dark fan leaves with these spots. usually i pull them if they are out of the way or in canopy. seems like problem has stopped and i just read above that brown spots dont go away once they show up. this is my first grow and so far has been a lot of fun. Now i have been an avid tomato, garlic, onion and hot pepper gardener for several years so i had most of the stuff to get me started. I am using some fox farm nutes at low doses and mostly just listen to the plants. i think the leaf curl which is so slight could be from the neem treatments but like i said i have no experience so hopefully this information helps someone else or one of you may help me. cheers! View attachment 2515236View attachment 2515241View attachment 2515242


----------



## It'sAllGood (Feb 20, 2013)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide*
> 
> ...


Can anyone tell me what's wrong please...
Her leaves started to yellow on bottom like 2 days ago. 
She is about 2 weeks from planting. The soil is Miracle Gro 'Garden Soil" with peet moss, and 30% perlite. My temps are steady at 75, and I'm using CFLs
I only water about once every 6 to 8 days when soil is dry, and I haven't given any nutrients, and I have 26w CFLs 4 of them within inches of her. Like 2 inches..I've read on google that it could be my tap water and something about the ph but I let the water sit out for like 4 or 5 days b4 I use it...?????

According to this guide, my problem is "*Magnesium*: Lower leaves turn yellow along the tips and margin and between the veins; the lower leaves wilt..."
is this right?? here's her picture. The first pic is w/a flash, the second w/o flash, the third is a close-up w/o flash..Please help my baby!!! And thanks in advance.


----------



## desertdog (Feb 23, 2013)

this is great info, however pics help newbies nail down problems and fix before plants die. Yes I am speaking from experience and because of the pictures I did exactly what was needed and saved most of my babies.


----------



## renots oy (Mar 3, 2013)

If its a mixture of a couple symptoms does it mean I need all the following cures ?


----------



## renots oy (Mar 3, 2013)

Maybe just give it time and see what happenes sometimes thats all it needs then things will start to improve


----------



## grower4real (Mar 4, 2013)

i need some links to autoflower grow guides cuz ive had prblems and you guys have helped(thanks by the way) but just wanna get as much knowledge as possible


----------



## sidewinda (Mar 11, 2013)

mmmm....yellowing bottom leafs, tip burn on leaf tip, curled dark green new growth....plant 4 week old, soil, temps 26/15 night, late moving from small pot, ph 6.6, 6.500 clfs. I am a little worried cos the last died.. the salts took the ph off to 7.9, so no boron for that one....gggrrr. Just kinda reminded me that i dont wanna waste anymore....feels like waiting ages then it all goes tits up...

id appreciate the help.....


----------



## rastafan (Mar 16, 2013)

i need some help whit my plants,they are 6 weeks old veg period i use 4-65cfl lamp and 1-400w hps,i grow them in a beach shelter 2per3 M,i buy the seed from duch seeds,they germinate all,the soil i use is bad,is gest basic flower soil,perlite and building sand,i feed them whit tnt complex npk 3-3-3 only,last 2 weeks i lose may hps lamp,and i put insted 500 ml lamp but it's less then half lumens that hps,my plant look realy bed after 6 weeks,they are skiny few branches,and only main stem developed some way.
i am a beginer so all point of wiew are considerd,i some one may help,please


----------



## kamdo (Mar 16, 2013)

awesome dude thanks


----------



## ms.weed (Apr 19, 2013)

I suggest everyone gets a Ph meter its helped alot there only $10


----------



## mikemoe60 (May 2, 2013)

When flushing your plant should you ph balance the water? 1st timer


----------



## Hash Lover (Jun 29, 2013)

mikemoe60 said:


> When flushing your plant should you ph balance the water? 1st timer


No, There's no need to ph the water for a final flushing.


----------



## Y0da (Aug 13, 2013)

mikemoe60 said:


> When flushing your plant should you ph balance the water? 1st timer


Depends, not for soil, must for hydro, not at all if final flush


----------



## JarQa (Aug 14, 2013)

Do you definitely HAVE to feed your plants? sorry if this is a stupid question, mine seem to be doing fine without, although the lack of sun lately hasnt helped lol..


----------



## Hash Lover (Aug 14, 2013)

JarQa said:


> Do you definitely HAVE to feed your plants? sorry if this is a stupid question, mine seem to be doing fine without, although the lack of sun lately hasnt helped lol..


I assume your in soil, but it depends on whats in the soil and how long they are in there. If you want to try for the best harvest you can have, I would say yes you do have to feed them. They inside ? Outside ? Since you mention sun I am guessing your outside.


----------



## greenexpress (Aug 16, 2013)

Hello Shenagen. can you tell me what problem my girls have? and how to treated. Thank you in advance


----------



## Mrimpala (Aug 20, 2013)

Outdoor, 25 gallon grow bags, have fed them nutrients pretty regularly. Looks like they need water every 2-3 days( hopefully that's not too much)
Feeding them Flora nova bloom right now.. 
They look pretty healthy. 4 different strains..
except for the big shade leaves on the inside.. Their turning yellow and look weak...should I remove them? 
This is our first attempt and were green as can be....
We've also been loosing quiet a few of the lower branches .. Their breaking at the main stock..
any help is app.


----------



## BassTastic (Aug 23, 2013)

i believe my plants need potassium, bottom leaves are wilting and some die, and i feel as though the plants should be bigger at this stage in my grow, how can i fix this potassium problem before its time to flower?


----------



## Killa Cain (Aug 30, 2013)

Who can tell me what's wrong wit my 2 week old plant the leaves are drooping down and the bottom leaves are yellowing can any one help


----------



## zdubbb (Sep 4, 2013)

Can someone help me identify what's wrong with my plants? I think there's multiple problems at hand so I'm having a tough time identifying the issue. 

I have two plants growing in a soil water-recycling drip system, the temperature is about 87 degrees and the humidity ranges from 50-60%. The plants are about a month old and I just put them into flower stage last night because they're already pretty big. The plants were doing fine until about last week and it seems like the tips of all of the leaves are burnt. I had recently added literally about a half teaspoon of jungle juice nutrient to the tank which holds at least 10 gallons of water. After seeing the results, I flushed out the soil and refilled the tank because I assumed I gave them too much or maybe the soil retained too much nutrient. Some of the leaves seem a little droopy and then some actually look like they're dying on the edges. The reservoir has a good air stone in it so the water has a lot of oxygen dissolved in it and the drainage should be fine because I'm using fabric pots that are elevated by rocks so they won't sit in the water. Please help me!


----------



## chargerjohn760 (Sep 14, 2013)

Ive been growing for about 4 years now so I like to think I know a little about marijuana cultivation however Im kinda stumped.I got some clones about a week ago, the growth has been good but it seems one plant puts out 3 finger leaves and the others look kinda mottled. Any advice? Hopefully just stress I dont know.


----------



## chargerjohn760 (Sep 14, 2013)

Looks like some sort of deficiency, I cant tell. All I can say is make sure you give them a ''complete'' fertilizer. Try getting a hold of the pink, powdery Maxibloom from general hydroponics. I use this about every other feeding in soil and haven't had any deficiency's since I started.


----------



## zdubbb (Sep 14, 2013)

chargerjohn760 said:


> Looks like some sort of deficiency, I cant tell. All I can say is make sure you give them a ''complete'' fertilizer. Try getting a hold of the pink, powdery Maxibloom from general hydroponics. I use this about every other feeding in soil and haven't had any deficiency's since I started.


good advice. it doesn't cause your soil to retain too much nutes?


----------



## SxIstew (Sep 14, 2013)

zdubbb said:


> Can someone help me identify what's wrong with my plants? I think there's multiple problems at hand so I'm having a tough time identifying the issue.
> 
> I have two plants growing in a soil water-recycling drip system, the temperature is about 87 degrees and the humidity ranges from 50-60%. The plants are about a month old and I just put them into flower stage last night because they're already pretty big. The plants were doing fine until about last week and it seems like the tips of all of the leaves are burnt. I had recently added literally about a half teaspoon of jungle juice nutrient to the tank which holds at least 10 gallons of water. After seeing the results, I flushed out the soil and refilled the tank because I assumed I gave them too much or maybe the soil retained too much nutrient. Some of the leaves seem a little droopy and then some actually look like they're dying on the edges. The reservoir has a good air stone in it so the water has a lot of oxygen dissolved in it and the drainage should be fine because I'm using fabric pots that are elevated by rocks so they won't sit in the water. Please help me!


Magnesium Deficiency
https://www.rollitup.org/nutrients/712483-nutrient-pest-prolem-solver-pictorial.html


> *Hydro and Soil less Mediums
> 
> Magnesium gets locked out of Hydro and Soil less Mediums at pH levels of 2.0-5.7
> Magnesium is absorbed best in Hydro and Soil less Mediums at pH levels of 5.8-9.1
> ...


----------



## IrishPixelPixie (Sep 23, 2013)

https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-plant-problems/728620-somebody-please-help-maiden-distress.html#post9638532


----------



## viruscrop (Jan 12, 2014)

any1 know whats up wid my plant..
strain: kens gdp
stage: 4 weeks into flower
lights: (1) 125w cfl
and (2) 35w cfl 150w *equivalent*
growpot:dwc 5 gallon bucket

yellow spots starting to appear on my fan leaves.....


----------



## c0pE89 (Feb 2, 2014)

S.A.G.E
about 6 weeks of veg 
this is my setup any tips


----------



## c0pE89 (Feb 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone


----------



## CannaCole (Mar 14, 2014)

3 gal airpot with tga bagged super soil... all others look nice. What's her deal? I only add water.


----------



## bizmarc (Apr 1, 2014)

I have same problem stop growing looks green .leave stress.curl a little plant doesn't grow I planted 4 .Two are healthy and one stop growing but looks healthy &#65279;the other one growing slow.what could it be


----------



## ~Dankster~420 (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello. Just thought I would let everyone know I have a little side by side grow going. No rules or anything, all in fun, wish I could give out prizes to the winner, but its against forum rules. Anyways I would like if everyone could join. I also added a side bonus. Lets see who can get those 3 ounce monster cola's or more  3 ounce contest thread -> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10396937/ 

side by side thread --> https://www.rollitup.org/p/10392841/


----------



## mattstapo (Apr 10, 2014)

Hello all.

Kinda new to growing. First real grow, long time toker. Currently in Australia. Girls I have here are from crop king seeds. Northern lights auto flower. But as you can see there are some yellowing issues. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Peace


----------



## Smokinr33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Hey bro im on the island next to you, the one with the sheep lol and i wouldnt worry about this as mine did the exact same. Once the leaves reached an older state they turned green again. Ps where did you find you seeds? Im in need of a good bank thats trust worthy

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Smokinr33 (Apr 14, 2014)

Actualy judging from the first pic might be nute def

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Apr 30, 2014)

Hey bro I need help ffof soil lime an flush distilled water no calmag


----------



## TryN (May 5, 2014)

Read this, good info: http://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms


----------



## ODUBS (May 10, 2014)

Hi everyone

These plants are growing in miracle gro moisture control and they are 6 weeks old...they spent the first 5.5 weeks inside under CFL bulbs and are now outside for a few days hardening up before transplanting permanently outdoors in the garden

They have developed some discoloration on the lower/older leaves as seen in the two photos below and I'm wondering if it's a mild sign of stress from going indoors to outdoors that i should be concerned about or if it's a nutrient deficiency.

Any HELP appreciated


----------



## CannaCole (May 22, 2014)

Zinc?


----------



## thesecretgrower510 (May 25, 2014)

*cant tell if my plant has a Calcium Deficiency or Magnesium Deficiency can u help?*


----------



## xylem1 (May 26, 2014)

Hi all - I'm waaay new to this forum, and to growing. I have a question I'm hoping someone here can answer - I've got two new plants, about a month old (maybe 3-4 inches). The leaves on one of the plants are twisting (as opposed to curling up) at the ends. Any idea what might be causing this? One friend said it might be a result of having given too much food too early. Any insights are greatly appreciated


----------



## cannn (Jun 21, 2014)

My plants leaves are, from the bottom up, turning completely yellow and dying at an intense rate. The very tips of all the leaves are brown. Upper leaves are becoming somewhat yellow in the center and the green is pale and yellowish. I tried epsom salts (in case of magnesium deficiency) but nothings improved.


----------



## Macmac124 (Jul 12, 2014)

What up with this shit


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jul 24, 2014)

Can someone please help me out and tell me what this could be I been following for 54days sativa strain soil ph 65 ffof happy frog soil mix lime temp wright humidity wright


----------



## Crashtest1981 (Jul 27, 2014)

Someone help! I went and checked my ladies yesterday morning and all was fine, this morning I walked out to a bunch of droopy yellow leaves. It looks like nitrogen deficiency but I just fed them 2 days ago. I'm afraid to give them anymore because I've already dealt with toxicity. (Learned the hard way to check the RO tank before getting water out of it, we use it for our saltwater tank at my work and they were getting ready to do a water change so it had salt in it already. Ladies don't like a bunch of salinity.) I don't know what to do and can't afford to stress them anymore.


----------



## rocko369 (Aug 15, 2014)

Can someone help me out my plants are turning yellow im on week 6 and its a soil grow roots organic 
Also adding 
10 ml of bio thrive weekly
5 ml of calmag weekly
5 ml bio bud weekly
5 ml of bio marine
Rocko


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Aug 15, 2014)

What's ur runoff what's ur n going water n is u useing tap water an how long u been flowering for what size pots soil u useOTE="rocko369, post: 10797600, member: 844210"]Can someone help me out my plants are turning yellow im on week 6 and its a soil grow roots organic
Also adding
10 ml of bio thrive weekly
5 ml of calmag weekly
5 ml bio bud weekly
5 ml of bio marine
Rocko[/QUOTE]
Wha


----------



## pioneer87richard (Aug 16, 2014)

Hi can anyone tell me what they think the pproblem with this plant is I think it might be a ph problem but I thought is see what u lot think thanks for any help


----------



## n!n.budz (Oct 23, 2014)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide*
> 
> ...


can u use organic house hold items like a banana for potassium lol


----------



## D13-blaze420 (Nov 6, 2014)

I'm a new grower indoors. I found 3 seeds in some bud I had germinated them in glass of tap water. Only 1 sprouted. Planted it after doin the following paper towel method. Odd thing happened tho, once seedling broke medium it had a weird curl to it about a cm below the cotyledon makin the four baby leaves faceing almost 3 O'clock sideways. Should I leave it and see what course it takes or throw in the towel get more seeds and start over???


----------



## Bokie (Nov 11, 2014)

Can any one help me!! I've just started grow in a grow tent with a 600w mh light anyway my seedling had yellow tips on the bottom set of leafs and over night all the leaves have be affected??? Can anyone help me with this ?im just using a cheap potting mix with some blood and bone is it ! Would the blood&bone be the problem ????


----------



## etssssssssssssssssssss (Nov 22, 2014)

Does my plant look healthy?


----------



## dizzasta (Nov 26, 2014)

HI everyone
I've done a lot of reading and am still lost. I have a very young baby girl goin. she is in a top drip system in perlite. under cfls . now from the time I took her from the paper towel she started in and put her in the system she has been receiving filtered ph'd water with just the slightest amount of fish fert 5-1-1 at around 1/8 strength. for her first week she looked AWESOME! I was very excited. then her leaves turned up and she laid down. I propped her up a little bit and now she is Turning yellowish Brown and looks to be dying :,( I need help here guys...... I've already cut the light in half and moved bulbs further away. I've diluted the reservoir with fresh water. Idk really what I'm doing il be the first to admit that.. I am VERY new to this and would appreciate any help
I don't wanna kill off yet another lil girl


----------



## Fuk_Ranger_Skool (Nov 26, 2014)

tips of my leaves r turning yellow. wat do I need to do.


----------



## lemmy714 (Nov 29, 2014)

Please help. What caused these yellow speckles on leaf. Using roots soil with added amendments. Temps are between 75-79f. Humidity 45%


----------



## lemmy714 (Nov 29, 2014)

More pics


----------



## lemmy714 (Nov 29, 2014)

What do I do?


----------



## ZoBudd (Jan 9, 2015)

shenagen said:


> OK here is a start of some links........
> THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE..........by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal
> This is some of Ed Rosenthals book...good read
> 
> ...


love that ICMag sick plant guide! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fuk_Ranger_Skool (Jan 9, 2015)

lemmy714 said:


> View attachment 3303445 What do I do?


Do u check u pH


----------



## SnotNazi (Jan 12, 2015)

So I done fucked up..... My question is should I even try salvaging this mess? The first pic is how it looked after water full strength nutes (too much) the next two are from today. Believe it or not it looks better than yesterday . . . . . . I trimmed the leaves once already and if I decide to salvage it will be transplanted into a 5gal pot.


----------



## SnotNazi (Feb 24, 2015)

Well I'm back and my girls are doing great! I ended up transplanting them right away and nursed them back to health before putting them into flower. They're now in week 4 and doing awesome! Let me know what you think!


----------



## Budboy516 (Feb 25, 2015)

Anyone know why my leaves would be bending? Not at the tips but the actual leaf..


----------



## Terry385 (Feb 25, 2015)

I't will do the twist it's whole life and the clones will to


----------



## Budboy516 (Feb 25, 2015)

Terry385 said:


> I't will do the twist it's whole life and the clones will to


Haha as long as it's normal. I just don't want it to die on me if I can save it


----------



## Terry385 (Feb 25, 2015)

Budboy516 said:


> Haha as long as it's normal. I just don't want it to die on me if I can save it


i don't know why but i got a bubba from seed and it's clone a seed from plant all grew with the twist maybe a ph thing but my #'s are rite on

https://www.rollitup.org/t/twisted-leaves.110784/


----------



## Budboy516 (Feb 25, 2015)

Terry385 said:


> i don't know why but i got a bubba from seed and it's clone a seed from plant all grew with the twist maybe a ph thing but my #'s are rite on


Hmm interesting. It started with my barney cookie kush. And now my white widow is doing it as well.


----------



## Terry385 (Feb 25, 2015)

Budboy516 said:


> Hmm interesting. It started with my barney cookie kush. And now my white widow is doing it as well.


all my other plants are fine i just like the bubba that's why i keep it around


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 26, 2015)

Can someone help me out here? Been getting rusty yellow leaves that eventually fall of just generally all over the plant. I dont think its N  Cheers guys. Plant is a panama! Maybe burnt or mg deficiency? 




More pics, cheers guys.


----------



## Letstrip (Feb 26, 2015)

Add this one Cotton candy? Mg or potassium maybe?


----------



## Árboles verdes (Mar 7, 2015)

Can you tell me what's wrong here?


----------



## Budboy516 (Mar 7, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> Can you tell me what's wrong here?


I'm still new to all this but it looked like nutrition burn


----------



## Árboles verdes (Mar 7, 2015)

Budboy516 said:


> I'm still new to all this but it looked like nutrition burn




I did the flush but I don't think I did it right, how long am I supposed to leave it flushing?


----------



## mr.niceguy1 (Mar 9, 2015)

HELP! I changed my water in all my bubble buckets 2 days ago and last night they started to look burnt or at least I thought. Changed all buckets again to just pHd water . Anyone know what is going on . Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Budboy516 (Mar 9, 2015)

Árboles verdes said:


> I did the flush but I don't think I did it right, how long am I supposed to leave it flushing?


Pour water Into it until you see it coming out the bottom. Do twice. You can also watch YouTube videos on it.


----------



## Kjc99 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hey guys looking for some help..... This is my second grow and my first with 600w hps my light is about 18 inches away bare bulb wing reflector and all my plants are showing some unhealthy signs.... 1 is really starting to yellow badly and all 4 have lots of brown tips and brown/rust colored spots.... I'm only in the 2 week of flower... My first grow was from seed and these were from clones so maybe they are more temperamental..... Any input would be great if I had to guess... Calcium & nitrogen? Anyway I made a thread about 2 weeks ago and was told about maybe a magnesium deficiency... Let me know what ya think..... Thanks

Fox farm soil
600w hps wing reflector 
Canopy temps 79-83°
Fix farm tiger bloom and 1 feeding of grow big at half a dose.... 
Yesterday I watered with distilled water... Also wondering if I should use PH down on my water last grow I didn't and everything was fine... Tap water I let sit out 24-48 hours...


----------



## Árboles verdes (Mar 19, 2015)

Can anyone tell me why my leaves shrunk?


----------



## juanloc (Mar 20, 2015)

So need your guys help. Am in week 3 of bloom. And leaves are turning yellow curving up. Think it's heat not to sure. Have not over used nutrients feeding w/nutrients once a week. Giving three waters. Per week. Am using a new light at600


----------



## Cylee (Mar 21, 2015)

My thoughts, Juan.

If symptoms began with yellowing at edge of leaf working its way in followed by brown necrotic spotting and began lower working its way up the plant then i believe that your problem is not enough Magnesium.

If you dont have enough Potassium then the plant will start to over heat causing leafs to get brittle yellow/brown rust edges between veins. Overall plant structure will become weak.

And my last thought is it could be nutrient burn if you get brown crispy upturned leaf tips in primarily the top of the plant.

Hope this helps!

It would help to know what you are feeding and how often. At this period of time in bloom it is crucial to give the plant nutrients with higher phosphorus and potassium as well as calcium and magnesium. all growers should have a bottle with these elements for bloom.


----------



## Cylee (Mar 21, 2015)

Kjc99 said:


> View attachment 3375405 View attachment 3375408 View attachment 3375411 View attachment 3375412 View attachment 3375413 Hey guys looking for some help..... This is my second grow and my first with 600w hps my light is about 18 inches away bare bulb wing reflector and all my plants are showing some unhealthy signs.... 1 is really starting to yellow badly and all 4 have lots of brown tips and brown/rust colored spots.... I'm only in the 2 week of flower... My first grow was from seed and these were from clones so maybe they are more temperamental..... Any input would be great if I had to guess... Calcium & nitrogen? Anyway I made a thread about 2 weeks ago and was told about maybe a magnesium deficiency... Let me know what ya think..... Thanks
> 
> Fox farm soil
> 600w hps wing reflector
> ...



I 100% recommend that you add calcium and magnesium with your water ESPECIALLY if you use distilled water. also, lower that high temp of 83. but you are also burning with too many other nutrients-this is why you have upturned brown crispy edges. The dots are from calcium deficiency probably becasue you used distilled water and didnt add enough calcium back. the yellowing between veins is probably due to not enough iron. and the yellowing down the sides of the leaves are from lack of magnesium.
This is a common problem new growers face.

to fix get a suppliment with calcium, mag, and iron in it and add it to every watering if you will be using distilled/ filtered/ RO water. if you use tap water then add it like 1/2 strength with every watering.
Stop using the grow big when flowers FIRST start to appear.. using grow big AND tiger bloom is probably what burned the tips. i would recomment adding either big bloom or sns 604B(My personal favorite for a tea) as an organic/natural tea to try to get a better quality harvest.

Lastly if your ph is off then you cant expect anything to get better. GOOD LUCK


(Just noticed you said you used tigerbloom at half dose too.. Tigerbloom contains cal/mag/iron.. so maybe you arent using enough of the tiger bloom but youdeff need to drop the grow big. too much nitrogen right now.. do you have any clawed/talon leaves? thats nitrogen toxicity and i would flush the excess N out.


----------



## Kjc99 (Mar 21, 2015)

Cylee said:


> I 100% recommend that you add calcium and magnesium with your water ESPECIALLY if you use distilled water. also, lower that high temp of 83. but you are also burning with too many other nutrients-this is why you have upturned brown crispy edges. The dots are from calcium deficiency probably becasue you used distilled water and didnt add enough calcium back. the yellowing between veins is probably due to not enough iron. and the yellowing down the sides of the leaves are from lack of magnesium.
> This is a common problem new growers face.
> 
> to fix get a suppliment with calcium, mag, and iron in it and add it to every watering if you will be using distilled/ filtered/ RO water. if you use tap water then add it like 1/2 strength with every watering.
> ...


Darn.... Wish I checked your response earlier... This morning I was following fox farm schedule and used tiger bloom 3 teaspoon grow big 1 teaspoon & Sensi cal mag xtra.... Which also contains nitrogen! So hopefully I didn't use too much nitrogen.... I only used the distilled water for the flush but I usually use tap water that I let sit out for a couple of days.... I just finished a successful grow from seed but I'm thinking that these clones are a little bit trickier than growing from seed... I will stop the grow big Now... And hopefully things will get better.... Thank you for all the advise and hopefully my next set of clones don't look as bad.... I don't have big bloom but maybe I should add it to my feedings


----------



## Cylee (Mar 21, 2015)

I was just looking at the FoxFarm schedule and i do see that they have you add grow big throughout bloom. 
A problem that most companies do is have growers add an excess of N/P/K like all together during the same phase of plant growth. What i mean is that the plant needs certain amounts of elements at different stages of plant development.

I do believe they got too much nitrogen atleast during one period and honestly the grow big might have been the reason.

I could go into further detail about this but Aptus paints the picture much nicer than i can with a blob of text on a forum.
check out this page all about "tomatoe" plant education 
http://aptus-usa.com/resources/docs/AptusEducationManual.pdf

I am not trying to push you onto other nutrients, i just want you to better understand what each of our precious ladies need and exactly when they need it so that they stay nice, healthy, and produce strong yields. =]


----------



## juanloc (Mar 21, 2015)

Thanks that will help me, am feeding once a week. Am using rock nutrients so it's bloom, and supercharge, and resinador, am also using fire from heavy 16.


----------



## leroy69 (May 17, 2015)

purple lines in my stem, is this problem, its only on the side of the plant where it gets more light


----------



## Budboy516 (Jun 5, 2015)

Hey I'm going to throw up a pic tomorrow when I can get one. My white widow , cookie kush, and deep cheese are getting white spots on their leaves. Not like fuzzy spots for that mold. Thus it could be that. I did the baking soda/water trick on the leaves and it didn't seem to work. Anyone got any ideaa?


----------



## Timerrlthy (Jun 13, 2015)

What's the thought on that


----------



## Fast dog (Jun 22, 2015)

Need help guys what's happening here to 
my seedling the rest are very green and healthy


----------



## Fast dog (Jun 23, 2015)

Is this sarious please someone


----------



## Timerrlthy (Jun 23, 2015)

Bro I'm not that sure lol but do you know your ph of your soil?


----------



## BarnBuster (Jun 23, 2015)

some kind of mosaic virus?


----------



## Fast dog (Jun 26, 2015)

I use bio bizz light mix and the ph of the soil it says is 6.2


----------



## He dun it again 86 (Jul 24, 2015)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide*
> 
> ...



Hello everyone out there I am new to the game and have a couple of seedling about 15 days into veg I noticed brown yellowish dots on the two bottom leaves and brown edges on a few top leaves I flushed the medium twice already have them cal mag I noticed that they have slow on their growth as well picture is from two days ago bottom leaves or more light and darker spots any tips out there would really help thanks.


----------



## valjack (Jul 28, 2015)

Give us updated pics please!!!


----------



## He dun it again 86 (Jul 28, 2015)

Here is another update picture this was taken two days ago


----------



## shay420nsumchange (Jul 28, 2015)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide*
> 
> ...


My plants have been going through a rough patch lately attached new veg plans and one in flowing


----------



## JAK1617 (Jul 31, 2015)

Can anyone tell me what deficiency the photo below shows


----------



## BurnMoreThanAvg (Aug 23, 2015)

When do you decide to throw plants out and start over? I feel like im almost keeping these plants alive cuz I want to see if they can be saved?


----------



## blazentrees4u (Aug 27, 2015)

Any idea what can cause this its working its way up the plant its only the hairs browning.


----------



## Hillbillyclem (Aug 28, 2015)

My stem has mold on it and everything above is still growing with little buds but leaves are more yellow and drooping, I've already washed the area with baking soda and water solution and then treated with hydrogen peroxide but it came back this is an outdoor grow so I can't decide how much water it gets should I cut below the mold to stop it ?


----------



## Hillbillyclem (Aug 28, 2015)

Also I should mention I've had branches on another plant I treated in the same manner and mold never returned


----------



## Lemay (Aug 28, 2015)

can anybody tell me what this is


----------



## ADP710 (Sep 1, 2015)

This is my first time growing, ive done alot of research and consider myself somewhat educated on growing but ive run into a problem with my plant growing outdoors.The pistils on one branch are turning brown prematurely. The rest of the plant looks great its just the one branch. What could the problem be?

Bad branch
   
Good Flowers


----------



## Justinsbudzzz (Sep 11, 2015)

Any thoughts on what is going on my leaves the leaves around the tops of my plant are changing color though was so to colder weather but not sure now any advice greatly appreciated


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2015)

My buds look to be a couple weeks from harvest. Trichomes are just starting to get milky and the weather has been damp and cool. Got me a Little powedry mildew. do you think I can wash it off. Looking at the link say hot waher with a mild bleach solution. do I wash everything? Its got some of my best buds and I really don't wan't to lose it View attachment 3503909View attachment 3503909 View attachment 3503910 View attachment 3503909 View attachment 3503910 View attachment 3503909 View attachment 3503910 View attachment 3503909 View attachment 3503910 View attachment 3503909 View attachment 3503910


----------



## THCSpanker (Sep 20, 2015)

Sup guys! Hey I know my issue but the problem of solving how to use the products properly. I got the claw a nitrogin toxicity never dealt with it before. I just went out and picked up Ph up and Down test kit, Also got the botanicare flush. But my question how long should I flush for? I am litterally only week three of flower got lots more to go. I have never used flush before I normally would just cut off nutrients 2 weeks before flower ending and use RO water. Also new to the PH up And down PH. I thought using Ro water would been fine which is what I did and had few successful grows out of it.


----------



## jabell (Oct 6, 2015)

Ever see this.its a feminized critical kush seedling


----------



## sunni (Oct 6, 2015)

jabell said:


> Ever see this.its a feminized critical kush seedling


its not pot, i have answered your thread itself, you have a jade succulent seedling


----------



## tropicalcannabispatient (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a 2 weeks seedling and she's turning purple under the leaves. What this can be? Cold temperatures? Or genetics? Im growing aurora indica. Tnx in advance!!


----------



## JD11 (Oct 16, 2015)

Having problems here....yellowing of leaves mainly from bottom up.....not sure if it's a n deficiency or toxity or iron of calcium .. Any professional suggestions?!


----------



## kaigas66 (Nov 1, 2015)

what is wrong with this plant? It is not the best pic, but all the leaves are like this (brown from the tips).This is an autoflower (white label seeds white diesel haze). And it is in biobizz light mix mixed with batguano. 20l soil mixed with 1l of guano.


----------



## kaigas66 (Nov 4, 2015)

kaigas66 said:


> what is wrong with this plant? It is not the best pic, but all the leaves are like this (brown from the tips).This is an autoflower (white label seeds white diesel haze). And it is in biobizz light mix mixed with batguano. 20l soil mixed with 1l of guano.


Could the soil be too strong for these autos??the leaves are getting very brown already. Can add a pic later. Advice please...


----------



## kaigas66 (Nov 4, 2015)

kaigas66 said:


> Could the soil be too strong for these autos??the leaves are getting very brown already. Can add a pic later. Advice please...


Is there anything to do or should i throw it away?


----------



## jahhh (Dec 27, 2015)

n


----------



## Kjc99 (Dec 28, 2015)

Hey guys I've been growing for about 18 months and recently switched from cfl's to a 400w metal halide grow bulb... I think my vegetative growth is behind for this far into veg but not quite sure because I've been using clones.. Also I've noticed either light burn or nute burn and was hoping to get a little advice... Any input is appreciated 
2 are lst 
Tallest one is topped 
400w m/h
High Temps 78
Low Temps 62
18/6
Open Wing reflector 
Light distance 18in-20in
Heres a few pics


----------



## Strangeways (Feb 29, 2016)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide*
> 
> ...





This is great but I'm colourblind.
Suddenly All my plants whatever size have started turning yellow ?
They're all autos under 2 x 600 Mars led lights in bio mix soil no added nutrients whatsoever tap water ph'd down.
80x80 tent.
It's my 2nd run 1st didn't do this but for that grow I had only 1 600 Mars but plants were tiny and low yield.
I added the 2nd to increase yield but could that have caused this?
I get 3 pots out of a bag of soil so there's 3 different bags used here

I'm torn between too much light (the only change recently) or lock out, mag def, ran out of ideas to be honest so posting pics on here for someone who knows to possibly help me out?

Any help most appreciated..doing my head in


----------



## Strangeways (Mar 6, 2016)

A


Strangeways said:


> View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Strangeways said:


> View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

Justinsbudzzz said:


> Any thoughts on what is going on my leaves the leaves around the tops of my plant are changing color though was so to colder weather but not sure now any advice greatly appreciated View attachment 3497976



Justin.....what is the EC of your nutrient solution? pH?


Lets make sure those numbers are accurate first and then we'll try to figure out what could be causing this. Sadly its a guessing game but I will give it a shot


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 12, 2016)

Strangeways said:


> View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017 View attachment 3620007 View attachment 3620016 View attachment 3620017
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same question....what is your current EC (or PPM) of your nutrient solution? What pH?


It looks like a number of things. Lets make sure you're not over feeding your plants first and we'll go from there.


----------



## roachfinder (Apr 23, 2016)

What can cause purple/red leaves on a seedling? It started on the edges and tips but not on the New growth. And they are growing slow!! Plz help


----------



## roachfinder (May 1, 2016)

I really need someone's help bad....my plants are 26 days old and like 2-3" tall. I've be giving them proper amounts of base nuts and some additives.....at one point they had or have a severe deficiency tho......so I added more and they are doing good as far as color but they are soooo small. I even have a really nice led grow light mainly in the white spectrum...sometimes I even give them sun


----------



## Mrjacob274 (May 2, 2016)

Zinc deficiency I'm guessing? Lower leaves are not dying.


----------



## Klin (May 12, 2016)

Hi everyone. Can you please help me with a diagnostic for my plants?


----------



## Samno (May 24, 2016)

Needed some help diagnosing my one lady, mid level leaves are starting to show signs of spotting, my ph is perfect at a constant 6.5, environment is 25℃/50-60% humidity with the light on and 21℃/50% humidity with the light off, the only thing I did 2 days ago was change the brand of nutrients, could this be the cause?


----------



## blink6d99 (May 31, 2016)

Yes by changing the nutrients it could cause thebplant some stress I would suggest smaller levels of nutrients until the plant tell you to increase levels


----------



## Samno (Jun 9, 2016)

blink6d99 said:


> Yes by changing the nutrients it could cause thebplant some stress I would suggest smaller levels of nutrients until the plant tell you to increase levels


Did just that and now she is healthy again, thanks


----------



## blink6d99 (Jul 5, 2016)

Yea no problem anytime


----------



## blink6d99 (Jul 5, 2016)

Update


----------



## Nuub (Jul 6, 2016)

I dont know whats wrong with mine but my leaves are all weirded out and everything like ones growin towards the sun and the others are twisted heck one grew round and stopped i got it potted in a jack in the box large cup with some happy frog and some clay pellets in there just to keep everything airated and once a week ill mix a teaspoon of liquid guano with some bottled water up in a bowl and pour half. Damn reading this i already know im gonna get grilled but heck 1st time doing it i just wanted to gir r dun.


----------



## blink6d99 (Jul 6, 2016)

Over watering it looks like to me... Do u have drainage holes in the bottom of your cup ... If you do stop watering so much .. the less you do the better when they're that little 




Nuub said:


> I dont know whats wrong with mine but my leaves are all weirded out and everything like ones growin towards the sun and the others are twisted heck one grew round and stopped i got it potted in a jack in the box large cup with some happy frog and some clay pellets in there just to keep everything airated and once a week ill mix a teaspoon of liquid guano with some bottled water up in a bowl and pour half. Damn reading this i already know im gonna get grilled but heck 1st time doing it i just wanted to gir r dun.


----------



## Str8bk (Jul 12, 2016)

Can anybody tell me if this girl will last till harvest? She'll be at day 55 on the 20th but leaves are rapidly turning yellow.


----------



## Nuub (Jul 12, 2016)

Wow thank you totally made a difference shes already growing normalish


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 10, 2016)

Hello fellow farmers, I have this problem with my outdoor grow. I'm getting stem rot where the branch comes off the main stalk. Anyone know what this is? Genetics from AMS and its called Kryptonite. Suppose to b high in thc and cbd


----------



## slownickel (Aug 15, 2016)

Nugs, probably a calcium deficiency from early on, where you knocked off a growth point and it never healed. Everything and anything probably climbed in afterwards. Take a close look. See if it is on the top, bottom or middle where the rot is. I bet it is on top, right where that wound was made.


----------



## slownickel (Aug 15, 2016)

Could also be a boron problem, low B blocks Ca uptake. As does high K and Mg and too much water.


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 16, 2016)

slownickel said:


> Could also be a boron problem, low B blocks Ca uptake. As does high K and Mg and too much water.


Thanks for the input Slown, yea I don't think I put enough dolomite lime in my supersoil. I'll b supplementing w calmag next grow. I'm Being that I'm in Hawaii


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 16, 2016)

Nugs808 said:


> Thanks for the input Slown, yea I don't think I put enough dolomite lime in my supersoil. I'll b supplementing w calmag next grow. I'm Being that I'm in Hawaii


Humidity is bad here in Hawaii. Mold and fungus are serious issues. It could also be borer bug. Nugs are looking good!


----------



## Carver1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Yes you are right Nugs808 humidity is bad in hawaii,and i have the same issues....



http://www.australia-business-listing.com.au/online-store/nursing-angel-australia-l7483.html


----------



## Hawaiimedman (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been having this problem growing in Hawaii for 3 seasons. Some kind of black spots come on the stalks then branch will turn yellow then brown then die while the rest of the plant is still healthy looking .also some leaves have yellow and brown spots...i use rainwater and pH seems fine I grow in a big greenhouse with open sides plenty air flow... I live in a jungle it's 85° and humid... I've tried watering azamax into soil....I've tried spraying azamax...sipnosad...serenade ....nuke em...safer powdery mildew cure... even tried avid but nothing seems to stop it...lmk if anyone knows the cure or recognizes these problems..mahalos


----------



## Hawaiimedman (Aug 29, 2016)

Nugs808 said:


> Hello fellow farmers, I have this problem with my outdoor grow. I'm getting stem rot where the branch comes off the main stalk. Anyone know what this is? Genetics from AMS and its called Kryptonite. Suppose to b high in thc and cbd


I'm in Hawaii also looks like I got the same problem look at my pics....lmk if u have any luck with anything... mahalo


----------



## Hawaiimedman (Aug 29, 2016)

Hawaiimedman said:


> I'm in Hawaii also looks like I got the same problem look at my pics....lmk if u have any luck with anything... mahalo


----------



## mark rubino (Aug 30, 2016)

Any ideas on what this could be? I've read it all but having problems diagnosing... First indoor grow. I'm in the second week of veg, running 2ml h2o2, 3ml of calimag, 4ml micro, 5ml grow, 1ml bloom, 2.5ml roots excel, and 5ml diamond nectar in a drain to waste. Flushing now with a light foliar or seaweed extract to see if I'm overloading them. R/o sys with ppms of 600 on a 500scale. Anything will help! Thanks


----------



## Nugs808 (Aug 30, 2016)

Hawaiimedman said:


> I'm in Hawaii also looks like I got the same problem look at my pics....lmk if u have any luck with anything... mahalo


 another grower said to try using sulfer powder mixed with some latex paint and spot treat


----------



## Kashmoney (Nov 18, 2016)

I am a new grower and experiencing some problems early on...I have 5 clones that are only a week and half old they have been potted for roughly 5 days, I am having issues with yellows spots??? I messed up by feeding them nutrients a couple times when they need to be fed water for first 2 weeks. But I'm having real issues with one of them I've attached a picture. If somebody could help me diagnose the problem would be much appreciated.


----------



## mark rubino (Nov 18, 2016)

Kashmoney said:


> I am a new grower and experiencing some problems early on...I have 5 clones that are only a week and half old they have been potted for roughly 5 days, I am having issues with yellows spots??? I messed up by feeding them nutrients a couple times when they need to be fed water for first 2 weeks. But I'm having real issues with one of them I've attached a picture. If somebody could help me diagnose the problem would be much appreciated.View attachment 3833458


This is the result of just water being fed?


----------



## 808newb (Nov 26, 2016)

While not a new grower, I do occasionally come across a problem. I have two plants that have leaf issues that I'm trying to figure out. The first one is a fem cross of blue ox and sour blackberry diesel (very dark leaf petioles). 
 
It's in a 3 gallon pot and really haven't done anything else different...all my plants are on the same flowering or veg cycle with the same nutes respectively. It's almost 2 weeks since flip and last time I fed was two weeks before flip. 

Same goes for this mostly sativa cross but this one I potted up to a 5 gallon a week before the flip because I knew from the parents this would outgrow the pot very quickly.
 
Both of these plants had this before flowering but the one I repotted seemed to grow out of it. I can't tell if it is the same problem and just the totally different types of plants (very indica/very sativa) is the reason for the variation between the two, as far as the leaves are concerned. I originally thought the dog peed on them because he pisses on everything lol. Any leaf Dr.s out there that's seen something similar?​


----------



## 808newb (Nov 27, 2016)

808newb said:


> While not a new grower, I do occasionally come across a problem. I have two plants that have leaf issues that I'm trying to figure out. The first one is a fem cross of blue ox and sour blackberry diesel (very dark leaf petioles).
> View attachment 3839744
> It's in a 3 gallon pot and really haven't done anything else different...all my plants are on the same flowering or veg cycle with the same nutes respectively. It's almost 2 weeks since flip and last time I fed was two weeks before flip.
> 
> ...


No ideas?


----------



## Ismail me7sen (Dec 6, 2016)

Does this look like heat stress or does this strain grow like this its bluetooth strain(auto blueberry crossed with sweet tooth) its an autoflowering strain


----------



## TrippyConcious (Dec 13, 2016)

Great guide, this is dope! Very resourceful and helpful.


----------



## Delta-9Pyromaniac (Jan 30, 2017)

Someone help! What's wrong with her? 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/to-flush-or-not-to-flush-nutrient-burn.933842/


----------



## ukgrower87 (Feb 1, 2017)

*Help Plz      *
Is this a simple nitrogen deficiency or something I'm missing, they are potted in soil ph is between 6.5-6.7 my standard water comes out at 0.8ec. Used no notes until a few days ago and have added plagron terra grow and up ec to 1.0 for 1 feed.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 1, 2017)

looks more like mag than N to me, but a light feed in ph'ed water couldn't hurt either way. make sure they're getting a chance to dry out a little between watering


----------



## Mrjacob274 (Feb 1, 2017)

ukgrower87 said:


> *Help PlzView attachment 3890537 View attachment 3890538 View attachment 3890539 View attachment 3890540 View attachment 3890541 View attachment 3890543 *
> Is this a simple nitrogen deficiency or something I'm missing, they are potted in soil ph is between 6.5-6.7 my standard water comes out at 0.8ec. Used no notes until a few days ago and have added plagron terra grow and up ec to 1.0 for 1 feed.


Give it a little feeding of Cal-Mag


----------



## TheGreenNaton (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello, I'm looking for advice. It's my first time growing Northern lights, and i am growing it the same way i did Cinderella 99 but i don't know if the strain has different nutrient requirements, since this coloration happened to lower leaves. I read it could be Ph, or calcium, or even Zinc, but i would appreciate an opinion from a more experienced grower.
Or maybe it is normal for the third leaf - the second one is already yellowish - (following the cotyledons) to just die away this quickly (26th day of grow from seed)?

Thank you very much for any helpful advice.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 16, 2017)

Somebody please help... What's going on here? Never done soil before... I thought it was supposed to be easier....
As you can see the lower portions are fine... This just started a couple days ago or at least it was just noticed a couple of days ago... 

Thought?


----------



## HazednConfused (Sep 16, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Somebody please help... What's going on here? Never done soil before... I thought it was supposed to be easier....
> As you can see the lower portions are fine... This just started a couple days ago or at least it was just noticed a couple of days ago...
> 
> Thought? View attachment 4011728 View attachment 4011729


I would lean towards cal/mag deficiency.
What light do you use? Any chance of light burn?


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 17, 2017)

HazednConfused said:


> I would lean towards cal/mag deficiency.
> What light do you use? Any chance of light burn?


it's a 600w HPS lamp and it was think it was too close but not by that much... Raised it up about 8 inches. Thinking possibly nutrient lock out from pH levels or something??? Dunno.. Also gave it a double feeding of just pH 6.0 water.

Also was thinking zinc.... Prob is the water used is tap and it's being fed micro,bloom,tigerbloom,superthrive,koolbloom,floralicious bloom so doubt it's a nut deficiency... if anything they just aren't getting the nutes????????? Just don't know... The amounts have been tapered so that the feedings aren't too much.... ???????????? at a loss. any info or even guesses would be much appreciated.


----------



## HazednConfused (Sep 17, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> it's a 600w HPS lamp and it was too close but not by that much... I raised it up about 8 inches. possibly nute lock out from ph levels or something. Dunno.. I also gave it a double feeding of just ph 6.0 water.


You need to give it a Double feeding of nutes


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 17, 2017)

with it being on new growth, i'd guess iron deficiency. make sure you have enough perlite or sand in your soil mix for good drainage, and keep your ph around 6.5 for a while. i don't think its cal or mag, but cal-mag usually comes with iron as well, so a good dose of cal-mag couldn't hurt


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 17, 2017)

Didn't bother to buy calmag because reading about soil growing leads one to believe that using soil and tap water negate the need for such... Starting to wish they were in rockwool... know exactly whats needed to keep a plant in a cube healthy.


----------



## coreywebster (Sep 17, 2017)

@EveryBlueMoon Its not Magnesium, that will start low down the plant. Its not calcium because it looks nothing like that. Its not iron since it appears to start at the tips and work inward and iron does the opposite.
It looks just like light burn. Top of the plant, fan leaves been the worse.
I can see your thinking on zinc, but would of thought at that stage, for them to be that bad they would show more burned tips than they are. Its worth checking you micros and making sure there is zinc in them. Another thing worth knowing, just because they are getting all nutrients doesnt mean its not a deficiency, too much of one can stop uptake of another so you can be deficient with plenty in the medium. Too much P for example can limit the zinc uptake.
I still think it looks like light burn though.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 18, 2017)

coreywebster said:


> @EveryBlueMoon Its not Magnesium, that will start low down the plant. Its not calcium because it looks nothing like that. Its not iron since it appears to start at the tips and work inward and iron does the opposite.
> It looks just like light burn. Top of the plant, fan leaves been the worse.
> I can see your thinking on zinc, but would of thought at that stage, for them to be that bad they would show more burned tips than they are. Its worth checking you micros and making sure there is zinc in them. Another thing worth knowing, just because they are getting all nutrients doesnt mean its not a deficiency, too much of one can stop uptake of another so you can be deficient with plenty in the medium. Too much P for example can limit the zinc uptake.
> I still think it looks like light burn though.


Thank you guys very much for your help.
Really was thinking that it wasn't light burn but the lights have been raised and a feeding of plain pH 6.0 water delivered. She seems much happier now and things are moving forward as they should. Main concern was just that it's for another 3 weeks till harvest and at the rate things were going it wasn't looking good with respect to final results.



Again thank you all for your input. You are all appreciated for your kindness and concern for another gardener...

Have a great day and as always, HAPPY GROWING.


----------



## slumper707 (Sep 21, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Thank you guys very much for your help.
> Really was thinking that it wasn't light burn but the lights have been raised and a feeding of plain pH 6.0 water delivered. She seems much happier now and things are moving forward as they should. Main concern was just that it's for another 3 weeks till harvest and at the rate things were going it wasn't looking good with respect to final results.
> 
> 
> ...


One of Mine was doing that about 4weeks in. I'm was growing in soil for the first time indoor. What sombody told me to do was to flush it and check the ph of the water after you flush. When it comes out the bottom of the pot. If the ph is good next feeding give it a light feeding. Check the ph again at the pot runoff and if its good the next feeding you can feed like normal. It worked for me. 1 1/2 into what he told me to do and it was back to normal. He said the reason being soil likes to hold a lot of salt from the nutes in return gives your girl a complete nut lockout. I'm a new grower so I never new that. He also told me that soil indoors he recommends flushing like every other feeding cause the soil retains so much salt.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 21, 2017)

Having a new issue with the same young lady now. Her calyxes aren't swelling whatsoever. Only increased resin production and color changing to Orange in the glandular hairs. Basically it's getting to be time to harvest but Anne never fattened up... Wtf? Has anyone seen this before? Why the heck aren't the calyxes swelling as they should be?


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 22, 2017)

slumper707 said:


> One of Mine was doing that about 4weeks in. I'm was growing in soil for the first time indoor. What sombody told me to do was to flush it and check the ph of the water after you flush. When it comes out the bottom of the pot. If the ph is good next feeding give it a light feeding. Check the ph again at the pot runoff and if its good the next feeding you can feed like normal. It worked for me. 1 1/2 into what he told me to do and it was back to normal. He said the reason being soil likes to hold a lot of salt from the nutes in return gives your girl a complete nut lockout. I'm a new grower so I never new that. He also told me that soil indoors he recommends flushing like every other feeding cause the soil retains so much salt.


Yo bro I have a new issue now, PLEASE HELP... On the same plant the flowers are ripening, glandular hairs turning orange, buds getting really resinous.... HOWEVER the Calyxes aren't swelling at all. It's like "air bud"... It looks fat but its like 50% air. The Thing that's really strange is that the plant right next to it is in the exact same soil mix, receiving the exact same nutrient solution, enduring the exact same external conditions, and it's calyxes are so swollen it looks like there gonna pop.

Anyone know what's going on here>? This plant is completely screwed right? Or is there a way to fix this quick?


----------



## slumper707 (Sep 22, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> Yo bro I have a new issue now, PLEASE HELP... On the same plant the flowers are ripening, glandular hairs turning orange, buds getting really resinous.... HOWEVER the Calyxes aren't swelling at all. It's like "air bud"... It looks fat but its like 50% air. The Thing that's really strange is that the plant right next to it is in the exact same soil mix, receiving the exact same nutrient solution, enduring the exact same external conditions, and it's calyxes are so swollen it looks like there gonna pop.
> 
> Anyone know what's going on here>? This plant is completely screwed right? Or is there a way to fix this quick?[/QUOTE
> Try throwing just that one back on 12 for like 2 weeks. It should go right back into veg and fatten up a bit then throw back on 12 and finish. It should be fine so long you got the nutrients thing right.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 22, 2017)

lol you quoted me but didn't say anything... Did you mean to say something? Greatly appreciate any help... Here are some photos which were taken today of both of them. 
First 5 are of the one with the issue and the last 5 are of her "sister" who is just fine.. Agitation is pretty high, especially since the one with the issues is the one which was supposed to be the larger harvest of decent buds and the one that's doing well was supposed to be sort of reserve delicatessen so to speak.


----------



## slumper707 (Sep 25, 2017)

I threw just that one back into veg for like 2weeks. It really wont stress her that much so long as the ph is good. Test it after you flush her at the soil run off. Then if ph is good on the next feeding start her back feeding nutes. To much salt in the soilthats why she's like that. you have to flush before you throw her back on veg for 2 weeks. Then back to 12 and flush. Then bloom nutes.


----------



## slumper707 (Sep 25, 2017)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> lol you quoted me but didn't say anything... Did you mean to say something? Greatly appreciate any help... Here are some photos which were taken today of both of them.
> First 5 are of the one with the issue and the last 5 are of her "sister" who is just fine.. Agitation is pretty high, especially since the one with the issues is the one which was supposed to be the larger harvest of decent buds and the one that's doing well was supposed to be sort of reserve delicatessen so to speak.


Sorry bro I didn't see this till today


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Sep 25, 2017)

slumper707 said:


> Sorry bro I didn't see this till today


Np bro.


----------



## Icant tellyouthis (Oct 4, 2017)

I have a problem with my babies and after all the research I did I am inclined to believe it at be an imbalanced ph in conjunction with bottoms fed liquid nutes. I am open to other opinions which is my reason for posting here. Here are two pictures of leaves I trimmed off less than 5 minutes ago.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Oct 4, 2017)

Icant tellyouthis said:


> I have a problem with my babies and after all the research I did I am inclined to believe it at be an imbalanced ph in conjunction with bottoms fed liquid nutes. I am open to other opinions which is my reason for posting here. Here are two pictures of leaves I trimmed off less than 5 minutes ago.


That looks to me like it could be a pH issue along with nitrogen deficiency and possibly a need for some cal mag or any combo there of. pH would have to be really far off to lock out nitrogen though. Check the pH and go from there. I've always sucked at diagnosing my exact issue... I do know however that flushing really well then give half strength nutrient mix which is pH of 5.7-5.8 is the fix to almost every issue I've ever had... Just finished one which I couldn't save for my life... Have super fluffy airy garbage now... Smells amazing but is as dense as microwaved marshmallows...


Ended up with less that 2 zones and it looks like HP


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2017)

What’s causing this leaf damage


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2017)

i would say thrips at first glance, but would like a couple of full plant pics before i commit to that


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> i would say thrips at first glance, but would like a couple of full plant pics before i commit to that


Thank you I was thinking those maybe the culprit but I can find any pest on leafs using a USB microscope. I will take. Pic of whole plant brb.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 11, 2017)

actually, that looks more like broad mite damage.
i don't like Neem oil, it stinks, and i'm allergic to it, but it works pretty good.
i prefer spinosad myself, not only as a foliar spray, but also as a soil drench at half strength.
one good drench should be enough, but for russet mites i'd spray at least 5 times at 3 day intervals.
even if i'm wrong and it is thrips, i'd recommend the same treatment
(also, i think you're overfeeding slightly)


----------



## Crippykeeper (Nov 11, 2017)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> actually, that looks more like broad mite damage.
> i don't like Neem oil, it stinks, and i'm allergic to it, but it works pretty good.
> i prefer spinosad myself, not only as a foliar spray, but also as a soil drench at half strength.
> one good drench should be enough, but for russet mites i'd spray at least 5 times at 3 day intervals.
> ...


Thank you. I was afraid of that. I hope I’m able to finish this cycle with spinosad and forbid4f is in the mail for veg. Thanks again for the input much appreciated


----------



## justsandro (Mar 5, 2018)

I appreciate the full guide , but i'm still somewhat lost in here and don't know what is causing the issue

It's quite annoying and stressfull not knowing what you're doing wrong in order to save my babies...

So i have been growing last year in my closet using CFL's and regular soil and gave them nutrients when in flower stage.

Now i bought a tent and mars hydro 300 and soil with lava perlites in it wich ive never used before.

- For watering , i've been watering every 2 days till the soil is dry on top
i used regular tap water wich might be the problem (i ordered a ph tester online , waiting for arrival).
- No nutrients have been used yet
- Veg stage
- Temperature between 20-23 celcius
- Soil is organically fertilized with lava perlite in it
also the fertilizers in it are based on calcium and magnesium
Soil ph : 6.5
NPK is 7-7 , 5-8: (1kg/m³ )

I've never had so much anxiety and stress growing my babies , i hope i can save these asap..
Can anyone help me diagnose the problem i have in here


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

that soil is way too hot for seedlings, its burning them badly. and it still looks pretty heavy, i'd add about 20% more perlite to it, for better drainage. get something like coco to start in, let them get going in that and develop a few roots, then transplant into that soil.


----------



## justsandro (Mar 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that soil is way too hot for seedlings, its burning them badly. and it still looks pretty heavy, i'd add about 20% more perlite to it, for better drainage. get something like coco to start in, let them get going in that and develop a few roots, then transplant into that soil.


Wait what do you mean too hot ? i just transplanted them into some universal growing soil to avoid any more damage.. is that good ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 5, 2018)

i mean it has too many nutrients in it, and it's damaging your young plant. if the soil you transplanted into has as many or more nutes in it, same problem. that's why i recommended the coco coir to start plants in, it's inert, no nutes at all, so no chance of burning your seedling


----------



## greenforce (Mar 7, 2018)

Hey growers i have one sick plant of 4 in my growroom.Dutch Passion ThinkDifferent has Yellow spots appear on 3-4 top leveas. Plant is in 35 day and in full flower for 6-7 days. Last feeding 0.5ml/l Piranha,Tarantula 1ml/l Iguana juice bloom 1ml/ Big Bud. Im thinking about ph problems but then my runoff is 6.4-6.6. Temp 24-27 rh 40% Gave Cal/mag extra last monday plant is overall healthy and bud formation i good for this stage.Yesterday i fed 4.5 l till runoff apeared 0.7 ml Big bud 1ml Iguana Juice Bloom. Interesting thing is that this plant i 10 day ahead from other 2td that jut now starts to flower. Problems started when i started to give her bloom nutes.
Any advice is welcomed.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 7, 2018)

Crippykeeper said:


> View attachment 4041740 View attachment 4041738 View attachment 4041739


I get lockout in my coco like this when my ph is high. I get it from too much calcium. Which inhibits the absorption of nitrogen aswell, which would explain the "rams horns", and crows foot. Good luck.


----------



## Crippykeeper (Mar 7, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> I get lockout in my coco like this when my ph is high. I get it from too much calcium. Which inhibits the absorption of nitrogen aswell, which would explain the "rams horns", and crows foot. Good luck.


Thanks I never pin pointed the exact issue on that run I chocked it up to pesticides I had sprayed but I never checked my soils ph. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## EveryBlueMoon (Mar 8, 2018)

Hey guys I have a really strange issue with my plants.. Zero growth over the last 3 days... I mean none at all... Just 4 days ago they were aggressively Vegging... They're basically frozen.. I have grown for years and never seen anything like it... The day they stopped growing was the exact same day that I did a nutrient swap and trimmed. I literally only cut Four Leaves off of plants just above and below their sixth node. Each one is in a DWC.. PH 5.8 ppm 600 including 130 from the tap. I'm at a loss... SOMEBODY PLEASE HELP... These are my first Glueberry OG that have ever done this...


----------



## Terry385 (Mar 8, 2018)

EveryBlueMoon said:


> The day they stopped growing was the exact same day that I did a nutrient swap


pic of roots or how they looking...?


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 13, 2018)

Any help is greatly appreciated. Almost positive this is nute burn tho. Just bad on this leaf for some reason. A few other leaves have the signature nute burn on the very tip but this one has it bad. I think its spreading too. Should i cut it off? Im using kind soil (hot soil) with no added nutes. This happened a few days after transplanting to the hot soil which is why im sure its nute burn. Sorry for my shitty camera. The first pic is the bad leaf the others are just the tips.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 13, 2018)

Just cut back your nutes
Flush it, and pray.
You'll be golden mate.
Let us all know how it goes.
Good luck 
Tim


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 13, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Just cut back your nutes
> Flush it, and pray.
> You'll be golden mate.
> Let us all know how it goes.
> ...


Thanks for the good luck wishes lol. Im not using nutes tho its in super soil. Pretty sure the soil is just too hot but the people at kind soil (the company i bought the soil from) say that'll happen if you transplant into the hot soil too early and they will grow up and be fine. So im gonna ride it out and hope they are right lol. Just wondering if i should cut that leaf off really.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 13, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> Thanks for the good luck wishes lol. Im not using nutes tho its in super soil. Pretty sure the soil is just too hot but the people at kind soil (the company i bought the soil from) say that'll happen if you transplant into the hot soil too early and they will grow up and be fine. So im gonna ride it out and hope they are right lol. Just wondering if i should cut that leaf off really.


Good luck brotha
Think you're on the money!
Much love
Tim


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 13, 2018)

i'd give that a little flush, maybe 3 gallons of ph'ed water, then keep an eye on it, the roots ought to recover pretty quickly, but if it doesn't stop spreading, you may want to do it again. once the roots heal up, the whole plant ought to look better pretty soon


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 20, 2018)

Im thinking this is a ph issue. Im using kind soil (hot soil) its an organic super soil with all the nutrients my plants will ever need. So i know this isnt a lack of nutrients. Lockout possibly but the ph of my water going in is 6.5. You aren't supposed to water to runoff with this soil so i cant really test the runoff ph. Any ideas? One of the plants (critical) is barely effected, the other plant of the same strain looks like shes about to die. The cookies plant has some of the leaf issues on the lower growth and the bottom half of the plant is droopy. Top half looks healthy tho.


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 20, 2018)

Id get a ph stake (my favourite, they sell ones for ppm as well). A soil testing kit. Or, you can mix a sample with distilled water, to test with your probe.
You'll be able to find, the amount of distilled water, to soil on google. You can check ppm, this way too.
If you take samples, of soil. Dig a little deep to get your sample. Get a sample from the bottom of your pot too, and compare it, to the top sample.
IMHO, judging by the bottom pick. You may be better off transplanting, into something gentle, with lots of aeration, and drainage. Then really watering it in, with plain water. The largest plant, is pretty close to a new pot, as is.
Just check all your soil first. Something's going wrong. You need a good idea of what first.
Iv'e found in pots, its usually the bottom, thats troublesome. Which may be likely, if you havnt been getting runoff. Because sediment will, wash down and build at the bottom. It could be high ph, fom lime etc. It could be low ph, from fertz or manures, or rot. Ph could be fine, and its just hot soil. You need to have a good idea to act on.
Good luck
Best wishes.
I hope you find your problem.


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 20, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> Id get a ph stake (my favourite, they sell ones for ppm as well). A soil testing kit. Or, you can mix a sample with distilled water, to test with your probe.
> You'll be able to find, the amount of distilled water, to soil on google. You can check ppm, this way too.
> If you take samples, of soil. Dig a little deep to get your sample. Get a sample from the bottom of your pot too, and compare it, to the top sample.
> IMHO, judging by the bottom pick. You may be better off transplanting, into something gentle, with lots of aeration, and drainage. Then really watering it in, with plain water. The largest plant, is pretty close to a new pot, as is.
> ...


I have one of the 3 way soil probes that test ph and moisture and light but i was under the impression that those didnt really work for ph and people mostly just use them for moisture. So i didnt even try to get a ph reading with it. I think ill get a soil test kit and dig some of the soil out. Thanks for always jumping in to help tim. I'd burn a fatty with you if i could haha


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 20, 2018)

Og grumble said:


> I have one of the 3 way soil probes that test ph and moisture and light but i was under the impression that those didnt really work for ph and people mostly just use them for moisture. So i didnt even try to get a ph reading with it. I think ill get a soil test kit and dig some of the soil out. Thanks for always jumping in to help tim. I'd burn a fatty with you if i could haha


No worries man.
They're pretty handy tools. They can just be a little unreliable, so i buy 2, and check their accuracy. Tbh, i havn't bought many faulty ones. But i still always check.
Good luck.
I'll burn a fat one for you, give you Mary Jane's blessings. 
Thanks for the kind words,
Best wishes
Keep us all updated.


----------



## Og grumble (Mar 20, 2018)

Tim1987 said:


> No worries man.
> They're pretty handy tools. They can just be a little unreliable, so i buy 2, and check their accuracy. Tbh, i havn't bought many faulty ones. But i still always check.
> Good luck.
> I'll burn a fat one for you, give you Mary Jane's blessings.
> ...


Thanks man hopefully the good vibes make it over here and i figure this shit out lol. Will definitely keep you updated.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jun 25, 2018)

probably I know some of plant problem, but some still cannot sure sometimes,lol


----------



## Barrybee (Jul 10, 2018)

I do not know what kind of problem this is with my plant can somebody please help me


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 12, 2018)

Barrybee said:


> I do not know what kind of problem this is with my plant can somebody please help me


Hey buddy, I learn something about grow tech on this page you can check: https://www.growweedeasy.com/, and find something helpful, so far i am using led grow light for my grow,not hot for my room. this light https://www.mars-hydro.com/led-grow-light/mars-cree-cob-led-grow-light, you use led or hps ?


----------



## Power Cannabis Seeds (Jul 25, 2018)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide*
> 
> ...


Hello Shenagen,

We are power cannabis seeds - online seedbanks. Your post is quite informative and so is our website, regarding all information related to cannabis seeds. You can also buy the marijuana from us online.

Nice post.

Happy growing!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Jul 26, 2018)

Zoom in to see them better





96 days from clones
48 days into flower
Unknown strain kush genetics
2x600 mars hydro

Cant believe what i got is soo beautiful









Hope u guys like them almost time to flush to only add water until they ready to harvest thanks to all the one that gave me advice




good vibes only


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Jul 31, 2018)

shenagen said:


> Just casting another vote to sticky this....anyone else think so? If not I'll shut up!


Whats 'sticky' mean in this context? Like pin it up?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2018)

yes


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 3, 2018)

Wanted to know if this is N toxicity beginning. No other symptoms, just the Claw? Anyone?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 4, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Wanted to know if this is N toxicity beginning. No other symptoms, just the Claw? Anyone?
> View attachment 4175742


more than likely. there are other possibilities, but N is by far the most likely culprit
also could be a little too much wind, got a fan hitting this plant straight on?


----------



## ILGM Will (Aug 5, 2018)

johnnyquest said:


> Cool post the other link to the cannagraphic forums is good stuff too. Anyone know how much epsom salt should I use for foliar feeding?
> edit: my bad stupid question.



i usually use 1tsp per gallon,


----------



## Jack Kilgore (Aug 5, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> more than likely. there are other possibilities, but N is by far the most likely culprit
> also could be a little too much wind, got a fan hitting this plant straight on?


Ok, no fans outside but its been real windy last few days. Im seeing them come back to normal now, its been about 4 days and theyre next feeding is supposed to be today. 

Ive been giving them about 4.5g of MEGAcrop along with 1 g of PK Booster. I spoke with MEGAcrop and a rep told me the tips curling come from N build up at the cell wall inside the Chlorophyll, which turns them tinted blue verrrry verrrry subtly. I checked and he was dead on. In the right light and angle, you could clearly see the edge of leaves were just like a car windshield, with that little tint of blue at the end. It was fascinating to figure out. 

Thx for the guidance.


----------



## bluedream2 (Sep 1, 2018)

Just put in vegg couple days ago, gonna go water here soon. Just transplanted to final medium today as well. Total rookie also lol. Thought I seen some sign of nitrogen defiency so I put a little bit of blood meal on em 3 to 4 days ago. I also feel like maybe my pH in soil may be off?? By comeparing ti other pics. Thanks in advance


----------



## _GoOnIeSNeVeRsAyDiE (Oct 7, 2018)

My first plant, it has been 3 weeks so far and I need some insight. I’m using a LED and have a fan running. I bought vigoro potting soil + fert. I have come to the understanding buying soil with fert. Is a no go for seedlings. So after research, I attempted to do a ph check on soil. not sure if reading is correct. But my soil reading was to alkaline ( home remedies ) 2 tspn of vinegar/ 1 gal of purified water. So far is looks as tho the plants is still growing but dying all the same { My baby has Benjamin button disease} I need help.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

if you've already flushed it, let it dry out pretty good, then water it with plain water the first couple of times you water it. let it dry out good between each watering, till it starts to grow vigorously. actually, always let it dry out good between waterings, just really needs it now.
the nutes in the plants coty leaves, plus whatever is still in the soil, ought to carry it for a couple of weeks, probably. when you do start feeding it, start around 150 ppm, and work up from there, read the instructions, then cut the amounts at least in half .
don't worry about the ph of your soil. just ph your water going in. as long as you put it in at the right range, it'll be fine. the soil will change the ph, and the plant taking what it needs will change it further. that's natural, and it changes as it needs to change, so don't try to control it, just put it in right.


----------



## _GoOnIeSNeVeRsAyDiE (Oct 7, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> if you've already flushed it, let it dry out pretty good, then water it with plain water the first couple of times you water it. let it dry out good between each watering, till it starts to grow vigorously. actually, always let it dry out good between waterings, just really needs it now.
> the nutes in the plants coty leaves, plus whatever is still in the soil, ought to carry it for a couple of weeks, probably. when you do start feeding it, start around 150 ppm, and work up from there, read the instructions, then cut the amounts at least in half .
> don't worry about the ph of your soil. just ph your water going in. as long as you put it in at the right range, it'll be fine. the soil will change the ph, and the plant taking what it needs will change it further. that's natural, and it changes as it needs to change, so don't try to control it, just put it in right.


I’ve added a lil more on what I have going on in the environment. But do you think it’s a nitrogen deficiency ? I have a photo of the seedling below


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 7, 2018)

_GoOnIeSNeVeRsAyDiE said:


> I’ve added a lil more on what I have going on in the environment. But do you think it’s a nitrogen deficiency ? I have a photo of the seedling below


no, it's not anything deficiency, it's burnt. let it grow some roots, give it time to get it's shit together. leave it alone. quit fucking with it.


----------



## _GoOnIeSNeVeRsAyDiE (Oct 7, 2018)

Lmao, I’m dead thanks for the guidance


----------



## _GoOnIeSNeVeRsAyDiE (Oct 12, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> no, it's not anything deficiency, it's burnt. let it grow some roots, give it time to get it's shit together. leave it alone. quit fucking with it.
> View attachment 4211998


So just a update: It’s been five days and it’s growing well. Lol preciate it fr


----------



## Tsilo (Oct 30, 2018)

ultra white amnezia from minitstryofcannabis.
plant is 3-4weeks old and leave stems are purple and in first week or so first two bottom leaves yellowed and fell off (maybe overwatering). also leaves are stiff but small tips are upwords and have bit brown, looks like nutrient burn but I gave very small amount of nutrient and only once. also temperature falls down to 18C (lights out) maybe stems are purple cos of this or it's genetics no idea. anyways I think it's growing really slow and afraid it has some kind of problem but no idea what any suggestions? or am i just panicking  btw it;s under 30w led bulb


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 30, 2018)

Tsilo said:


> View attachment 4224467 View attachment 4224468 View attachment 4224469 View attachment 4224470
> ultra white amnezia from minitstryofcannabis.
> plant is 3-4weeks old and leave stems are purple and in first week or so first two bottom leaves yellowed and fell off (maybe overwatering). also leaves are stiff but small tips are upwords and have bit brown, looks like nutrient burn but I gave very small amount of nutrient and only once. also temperature falls down to 18C (lights out) maybe stems are purple cos of this or it's genetics no idea. anyways I think it's growing really slow and afraid it has some kind of problem but no idea what any suggestions? or am i just panicking  btw it;s under 30w led bulb


what medium are you growing in? it doesn't look like coco coir, so...
they are over watered, and that can cause problems with nutrient uptake. let them dry out more between feedings, and they'll be able to absorb the whole range of nutrients a lot better


----------



## Tsilo (Nov 3, 2018)

medium is for flowers I dont have access to coco locally so I use what i have to 
but plant is getting worse no idea why I reduced watering and let sodium dry really well. I dont give nutrients yet my onlu consern is that temperature goes down to 18C. other than that I don't know what may be problem.
new leave also have purplish color to it. is it genetics or what?
HELP!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 3, 2018)

that is text book over watering images...."turgid" leaves, that curl downwards, with stems that do not droop......repot them into bigger pots, add a LOT of perlite to that soil....start feeding them, about half what the directions say to begin with, work up slowly from there......
water once, till you get a little run off out of the bottom of the pot. it doesn't have to be a lot, just enough that you know some of the old nutrient salts have been washed out. then do not water again till you can stick your index finger into the soil to the second knuckle and it feels ABSOLUTELY dry....not even a little damp...you actually need to learn to feel the weight of the pots. let them get dry enough that the plants are just about to start wilting, then feel how light the pot is. you want them to get pretty close to that dry before you water them each time. especially in soil, otherwise your roots will just rot the hell off


----------



## Rolls4dayz (Dec 1, 2018)

Hey - just wanted to check what this might be? Potassium or Phosporus deficiency?
 


Also i'm pretty sure this is spider mite, i've googled the F outta this and so far it seems spraying the mites off with cold water before lights out, then using an insecticidal soap and potentially introducing predatory mites.
Does anyone in Australia know where you can obtain such mites not from the internet?
  

Thanks in advance


----------



## ILGM Will (Dec 10, 2018)

Jack Kilgore said:


> Wanted to know if this is N toxicity beginning. No other symptoms, just the Claw? Anyone?
> View attachment 4175742



*Solving Marijuana Plan Leaf Curl/Cupping Problems
*
OK rule number #1 when you see this happening is flush with 25% nutrients; use 2 to 3 times the pot size to do this. Flushing means lots of run-off. You use 25% because some elements are not mobile without other elements, so if you have a mag lock up flushing with water won't get the mag out, as it needs nitrogen to be mobile. Your killing your plants with kindness remember they are weeds. Here are more answers for you, you might want to save it for reference later The only time you don't use rule #1 is in the last 2 weeks of flower when bottom leaves stop being used for photosynthesis.
Unless another marijuana grower inspects the damage a true assessment might not be possible. It's hard to tell "exactly" what the culprit is. Unfortunately the “solution” the marijuana grower chooses many times is not the right one.
A misdiagnosis only serves to make matters worse by promoting further decline.
The ultimate and correct solution is in the hands of the marijuana grower.
Here are some common problems when marijuana leaves are curling.

*Too much marijuana fertilizer*
The most common cause of marijuana leaf cupping aka leaf margin rolling, leaf margin burn, and leaf tip curl/burn is overzealous use of marijuana plant food. In relationship to factors such as marijuana plant vigour and rate of growth. Leaf burn is often the very first sign of too much marijuana fertilizer.
A hard, crispy feel to the marijuana leaf frequently occurs as well, as opposed to a soft and cool feel of a happy pot leaf. Back off on the amount and/or frequency of using marijuana fertilizer. Too much marijuana fertilizer can also burn the roots, especially the sensitive root tips, which then creates another set of problems. Note - as soil dries, the concentration of the remaining salts rises further exacerbating the problem.
*High Heat*
The marijuana plant is losing water via it’s leaves faster than what can be replaced by the root system. The marijuana leaf responds by leaf margin cupping or rolling up or down (most times up) in order to conserve moisture. A good example is reflected by the appearance of broad-bladed turf grass on a hot summer day, high noon, with low soil moisture levels - the leaf blade will roll upward/inward with the grass taking on a dull, greyish-green appearance. Upon sunrise when moisture levels have returned to normal, the leaf blade will be flat. Lower the heat in the marijuana grow-op and concentrate on developing a large robust root system. An efficient and effective root system will go a long way to prevent heat induced pot leaf desiccation or marijuana leaf margin curling. One short episode of high heat is enough to permanently disable or destroy leaf tissue and cause a general decline in the leaves affected, which often occurs to leaves found at the top of the cannabis plant. The damaged pot leaf (usually) does not fully recover, no matter what you do. Bummer in the summer. One can only look to new growth for indications that the problem has been corrected.
*Too much light*
Yes, it’s true, you can give your marijuana plant too much light. Cannabis does not receive full sun from sunrise to sunset in its natural state. It is shaded or given reduced light levels because of adjacent plant material, cloudy conditions, rain, dust, twilight periods in the morning and late afternoon, and light intensity changes caused by a change in the seasons. Too much light mainly serves to bleach out and destroy chlorophyll as opposed to causing marijuana leaf cupping, but it often goes hand-in-hand with high heat for indoor marijuana growers. Turn down the time when the lights on in your marijuana grow room. If you're using a 24 hr cycle, turn it down to 20 hrs. Those on 18 - 6 marijuana growth cycle can turn their lights down two or three hours. Too much light can have many adverse effects on marijuana plants. Concentrate on developing/maintaining an efficient and robust root system.
*Over Watering*
For marijuana growers using soil, this practice only serves to weaken the root system by depriving the roots of proper gas exchange. The marijuana plants roots are not getting enough oxygen which creates an anerobic condition inducing root rot and root decline with the end result showing up as leaf stress, stunted growth, and in severe cases, death. Over watering creates a perfect environment for damp-off disease, at, or below the soil line. Many times marijuana growers believe their cannabis plant is not getting enough marijuana fertilizers (which it can't under such adverse conditions), so they add more marijuana fertilizers. Making the problem worst. Not better. Often problem 1 and 4 go together. Too much marijuana fertilizer combined with too much water. Creating plenty of marijuana plant problems.
*Not Enough Water*
Not only is the marijuana plant now stressed due to a low supply of adequate moisture, but carbohydrate production has been greatly compromised (screwed up). Step up the watering frequency, and if need be, organic marijuana growers may need to water from the bottom up until moisture levels reach a norm throughout the medium. One of the best methods in determining whether a marijuana plant requires watering is lifting the pots. The pots should be light to lift before a water session. After watering the marijuana plants lift the pots to get an understanding how heavy they've become fully watered. If the pot feels light to the lift - it’s time to water. Don’t wait until the soil pulls away from the side of the pot before watering. And of course, leach, once in a while to get rid of excess salts. These are the five most common problems marijuana growers encounter when growing cannabis. Correcting the problems early will save the marijuana plants, but may reduce overall yield. With practice and experience these problems are easily overcome which will then enable the marijuana grower to produce fantastic marijuana plants. With heavy yields.


----------



## Duck_Lbc (Dec 16, 2018)

Would any one have an idea of what’s happening to my plants. They are getting brown spots on them and starting to turn a light green. They are three week old clones put into ocean forest soil. It’s on two out four plants.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 17, 2018)

looks like they just need to be fed to me. maybe a little extra cal mag wouldn't hurt, but don't over do it


----------



## Grow for fun only (Dec 18, 2018)

Probably add less water and nutrients if under the LED grow light.


----------



## Labrador weed (Dec 18, 2018)

Can someone help me figure out what’s wrong with my plants? They are all doing the samething some worse than others. 
Basically a lot of the bottom leaves have turned yellow and died or are turning yellow.
I am day 12 of flower also I added some nitrogen because i thought that would help but has not,, and tried calcium... No idea what it is at this point. I’m using go box general organics. Overall they all seem to be doing pretty well but their bottom leaves are turning yellow. 
Also My normal water is 6.5 pH, I’ve been pHing up to 6.0 with nutes, Run off is 6.1-6.5


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 19, 2018)

what are you growing in? soil, coco, peat? 
ph soil to 6.5, coco to 6.3, and peat to 6.1.....doesn't sound like a big difference, but trust me, it's more than enough to cause lockouts over time. don't worry about run off ph in soil or soil-less medium. as long as you're putting it in in the right range, it'll be fine.
when you put a plant into flower you have to feed it a little more. not a shit ton, but it's producing a lot of new growth, and it'll eat itself to do it if you don't feed it enough. i use jack's at 3-4-3 during veg, and add some calcium nitrate every other time. in flower i use jack's tomato feed, it's 12-15-30 with added calcium. they seem to like it a lot, and i like the ratio.


----------



## Labrador weed (Dec 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are you growing in? soil, coco, peat?
> ph soil to 6.5, coco to 6.3, and peat to 6.1.....doesn't sound like a big difference, but trust me, it's more than enough to cause lockouts over time. don't worry about run off ph in soil or soil-less medium. as long as you're putting it in in the right range, it'll be fine.
> when you put a plant into flower you have to feed it a little more. not a shit ton, but it's producing a lot of new growth, and it'll eat itself to do it if you don't feed it enough. i use jack's at 3-4-3 during veg, and add some calcium nitrate every other time. in flower i use jack's tomato feed, it's 12-15-30 with added calcium. they seem to like it a lot, and i like the ratio.


 I am in happy frog/OF Foxfarm mix. 
I’ve been adding nutes for flower so I brought the pH up to you 6.0 after adding nutes. 
I think it’s potentially a calcium or mag problem because I just recently started supplementing with Cal mag (I’m in well water so didn’t think I would need it )
They actually look great to me but at the same time they have a ton of bottom yellow leaves. I think it probably is a pH problem
unfortunately I just broke my pH and I’m waiting for a new one in the mail


----------



## Labrador weed (Dec 19, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> what are you growing in? soil, coco, peat?
> ph soil to 6.5, coco to 6.3, and peat to 6.1.....doesn't sound like a big difference, but trust me, it's more than enough to cause lockouts over time. don't worry about run off ph in soil or soil-less medium. as long as you're putting it in in the right range, it'll be fine.
> when you put a plant into flower you have to feed it a little more. not a shit ton, but it's producing a lot of new growth, and it'll eat itself to do it if you don't feed it enough. i use jack's at 3-4-3 during veg, and add some calcium nitrate every other time. in flower i use jack's tomato feed, it's 12-15-30 with added calcium. they seem to like it a lot, and i like the ratio.


 It’s looking pretty bad today. When I water them they come to life after a couple hours but then before they get completely dry they start to droop. I also wondered if it could be a root bound problem but I don’t think that’s what it is. I think it’s either PH or calcium thing


----------



## Labrador weed (Dec 19, 2018)

Can anyone help me?


----------



## ILGM Will (Dec 22, 2018)

Duck_Lbc

Try this, that soil your using is to hot for seedlings and or clones.
So check this out and let me know how it goes.
I you use the Epson salt you should start seeing a difference in about a week


----------



## GoingGreen805 (Dec 22, 2018)

dasmokinbudz said:


> what about over nute-ing. how do you tell that???


Get a TDS meter. My first few grows, all I used was a pH meter, after upgrading I got a professional meter that reads TDS, EC and pH. This thing completely changed how I feed my plants. (I grow in soil or soil/coco mix). It’s difficult to diagnose your plants without knowing if they are properly taking up the nutes and a TDS meter will solve all your problems.


----------



## eclipse01 (Dec 22, 2018)

PLEASE GUYS HELP ME... what is wrong with my plants second grow and is the second time it's happen stems are purple using flora trio hydrophonics fertilizers and ph between 6.0_6.5????


----------



## Duck_Lbc (Dec 22, 2018)

ILGM Will said:


> Duck_Lbc
> 
> Try this, that soil your using is to hot for seedlings and or clones.
> So check this out and let me know how it goes.
> I you use the Epson salt you should start seeing a difference in about a week


Should I spray the epson salt on the leaves for put it on top of the soil?


----------



## Labrador weed (Dec 22, 2018)

Duck_Lbc said:


> Should I spray the epson salt on the leaves for put it on top of the soil?


If in veg u can spray leaves
I’m not sure that you should in flpeer but I was wondering the same thing
Make sure you only do it right before the lights go off


----------



## Labrador weed (Dec 22, 2018)

Duck_Lbc said:


> Should I spray the epson salt on the leaves for put it on top of the soil?


You can also just mix 1 teaspoon per gallon of water Epsom salt and water your plants with it


----------



## ILGM Will (Dec 23, 2018)

When a cannabis plant or seedling has a *purple stem* without any other signs of problems, it is often the result of genetics. However, sometimes you'll see *red stems* (pictured right) which can sometimes be caused by stress, environment or pH problems.

*Wait a week or two before making any alterations if your plant otherwise appears healthy and is growing fast. *

If there are *no other symptoms* and the rest of the plant is growing fast and healthy, red stems usually aren't a big deal. Often stems turn green on their own. As long as you're continuing to take good care of your plant and responding quickly to any other problems, you should be okay.

These red stems were caused by transplant shock and overall stress, but the clone just needed some TLC and time to grow out of it.
I HAVE A PIC BUT I STILL CAN'T UPLOAD A PIC … DON'T FIGURE


----------



## ILGM Will (Dec 23, 2018)

I don't spray anything on my plants. Why take a chance on anything happing . Just mix it up with a gal water and water your plants like always


----------



## GoingGreen805 (Dec 23, 2018)

eclipse01 said:


> PLEASE GUYS HELP ME... what is wrong with my plants second grow and is the second time it's happen stems are purple using flora trio hydrophonics fertilizers and ph between 6.0_6.5????


. You’re growing hydro with flora trio, and you’re getting a 6.0-6.5pH of your feeding water? What does your water test without the flora trio?


----------



## GoingGreen805 (Dec 23, 2018)

GoingGreen805 said:


> . You’re growing hydro with flora trio, and you’re getting a 6.0-6.5pH of your feeding water? What does your water test without the flora trio?





eclipse01 said:


> PLEASE GUYS HELP ME... what is wrong with my plants second grow and is the second time it's happen stems are purple using flora trio hydrophonics fertilizers and ph between 6.0_6.5????


One thing is light. Are your plants getting enough light. Another is what kind of water are you using. Flora Trio makes it very easy but you have to follow their specific notes on when/how.


----------



## ILGM Will (Dec 24, 2018)

I believe what you have is a phosphorus deficiency. When plants lack phosphorus, purpling or reddening of the leaves and stems can occur. Signs usually begin in lower leaves and branches and slowly work their way up the plant.

Bear in mind that some plants naturally turn red or purple due to their genetics but if you keep having this problem with many different strains, it’s probably not due to genes. Overwatering and cold temperatures can also exacerbate the problem so make sure those aren’t an issue for you before trying to add more nutes.

Phosphorus is the “P” in NPK (Nitrogen, Phosphorus, Potassium) meaning it’s a major nutrient needed by the plant to thrive. Most fertilizers made for the flowering stage will contain plenty of P and sometimes growers will mistake a pH imbalance for a deficiency, although it sounds like you check pH often so in your case I think it’s truly a lack of Phosphorus.

In order to treat this deficiency, you need to add nutrients with phosphorus. Organic forms of these include worm castings, bat guano, bone and blood meal and crab shells among others. If using bottled solution, use something where the NPK shows high levels of P. Most flowering or blooming nutrients meant for cannabis contain plenty of P. You should see the problem clear up within a week or so with new growth looking lush and green.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

eclipse01 said:


> PLEASE GUYS HELP ME... what is wrong with my plants second grow and is the second time it's happen stems are purple using flora trio hydrophonics fertilizers and ph between 6.0_6.5????


looks like a little too much N, and probably a ph problem....looks a little like mag deficiency, but i don't think it is....i think your ph is a little off....


----------



## eclipse01 (Dec 24, 2018)

It was light dyes girls look great and started to pre flower whoop whoop


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 24, 2018)

you're still overfeeding N....and you still have a problem that's making it look like you have a slight mag deficiency....which i think is from your ph being off...putting a plant into flower usually will make it more vigorous, but if you don't solve the problem before you put it into flower, your quality and quantity will both suffer......


----------



## eclipse01 (Dec 24, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> you're still overfeeding N....and you still have a problem that's making it look like you have a slight mag deficiency....which i think is from your ph being off...putting a plant into flower usually will make it more vigorous, but if you don't solve the problem before you put it into flower, your quality and quantity will both suffer......


I know I experienced the claw with my last grow but bud still smoked fantastic leaves look alot better today so much happier looking


----------



## Tsilo (Jan 5, 2019)

what's wrong? I think I gave it too mich nutrients, I'm using flora trio but bit more than recommended but it only showed sines now, is it overfeeding/overwatering or is it deficiency?


----------



## Daskalot (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey,
Anybody has an idea what this can be? The plant looks healthy but this happend to it and few others lately...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jan 11, 2019)

Daskalot said:


> Hey,
> Anybody has an idea what this can be? The plant looks healthy but this happend to it and few others lately...


hard to tell with the hps light, kind of looks like your ph was badly off when you watered last. take some pics in normal light, and tell us what medium, what nutes and how much, the ph, temps, rh, what lights you use...and anything else that seems like it might be relevant....the more you can tell us, the better chance we have of telling you what's wrong


----------



## KarmaKav (Feb 9, 2019)

My plant has leaves at the bottom turning brown, crispy and falling off. The leaves near the top are super green and developing more. Is that normal?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 10, 2019)

KarmaKav said:


> My plant has leaves at the bottom turning brown, crispy and falling off. The leaves near the top are super green and developing more. Is that normal?


probably not...some pics on the plant would help a lot. in normal light, at least one full plant pic, then closeups of the effected leaves.


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi guys,
I've been growing for over 20 years and up until 12 mths ago, had no issues and was able to identify issues with my plants.

Last year I moved interstate and got my little tent up and running again, I have had nothing but trouble since, my seeds sprout, grow for a few weeks and then go yellow, this is the third lot of seeds and I really can't lose these ones so I'm hoping some expertise from you guys may help! Details of the grow are below as well as pics.

Lighting: Platinum P300 LED grow light (on veg mode only at the moment- about 85w) and a diy Vero 29 cob with solskin strips on either side, pushes 98w.

Tent: 60cm x 60xm x 1.6m
Air movement: 6 inch inline exhaust fan
Temps: lights on is 23-25 degrees Celsius, lights off, 15-17 degrees.
Soil: purchased organic tomato soil that has manure, blood n bone and some other goodies, my tomatoes love it! It may be that it needs Perlite or vermiculite to make it separated. 
Additives: Sprinkled some gypsum on top and they have been given great white mycos
Watering: every 4-5 days on average and I soak the medium then let it dry out.
Soil pH is 6.8.
Tap water is 7.6. I haven't tested runoff as yet but will do so tomorrow when I get a new pH pen.

So I put the issues down to overwatering as looking at the seedlings, they curl down and are yellowing. I'm now wondering if it could be my tap water pH being too high but my soil pH is staying the same...I'm stumped!

Some pics, these seedlings are about 3 weeks old so are definitely stunted. The only dark green one in the first pic popped up 2 days ago. Thanks guys!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 17, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> Hi guys,
> I've been growing for over 20 years and up until 12 mths ago, had no issues and was able to identify issues with my plants.
> 
> Last year I moved interstate and got my little tent up and running again, I have had nothing but trouble since, my seeds sprout, grow for a few weeks and then go yellow, this is the third lot of seeds and I really can't lose these ones so I'm hoping some expertise from you guys may help! Details of the grow are below as well as pics.
> ...


7.6 is way too high, that may or may not be the main problem, but it definitely is A problem.
when you are growing in soil, the ph of the soil pretty much takes care of itself if you ph your nutes to the right range.
i'd get rid of the peat on top of your pots as well, the faster they dry out, the more you can feed


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 17, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 7.6 is way too high, that may or may not be the main problem, but it definitely is A problem.
> when you are growing in soil, the ph of the soil pretty much takes care of itself if you ph your nutes to the right range.
> i'd get rid of the peat on top of your pots as well, the faster they dry out, the more you can feed


Thanks for the reply mate, I appreciate it. 

I'll be checking the pH of the water and runoff today but last I checked it was 7.6. 

I should've mentioned that I run organic so use compost teas but haven't used any yet as they are too young, I assumed the tomato soil would have enough food to last them a while, maybe they need feeding...
The peat hadn't made any difference to how often I watered, I was hoping it would help with lowering the pH a bit. I might get some Lucerne instead to use as a mulch if you think the peat is an issue? 
Thanks mate!


----------



## IvcusLongDankus (Feb 17, 2019)

The plant itself is doing great, just wondering what this abomination of a growth is haha.
FFHF/COCO Mix 50 / 50
Temps 75/80
RH/50 to 70
PH is always 6.3 to 6.5
600w Metal Halide 
Using Canna nutes @ half STR


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 18, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> 7.6 is way too high, that may or may not be the main problem, but it definitely is A problem.
> when you are growing in soil, the ph of the soil pretty much takes care of itself if you ph your nutes to the right range.
> i'd get rid of the peat on top of your pots as well, the faster they dry out, the more you can feed


So I got a new pH pen, tested the water and the runoff. Water tested at 7.0 and the runoff tested at 6.9 so doubtful it's a pH problem. I took the plants out of the pots, put some coco and vermiculite in and put the plant back in, see if they go better with watering. Otherwise, I think I'll lose this lot too, unfortunately!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 19, 2019)

eastcoastmo said:


> So I got a new pH pen, tested the water and the runoff. Water tested at 7.0 and the runoff tested at 6.9 so doubtful it's a pH problem. I took the plants out of the pots, put some coco and vermiculite in and put the plant back in, see if they go better with watering. Otherwise, I think I'll lose this lot too, unfortunately!


p.h. for coco should be in the area of 5.8....each point that its off is a factor of 10...so ph 7.0 is 12 times as alkaline as 5.8....
small differences in ph can make huge differences to your plants. 7.0 is better than 7.6, but it's still way too high

and just a question...what does it mean that your runoff ph is 6.9? what does that tell you? what useful information are you getting from that runoff ph data?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Feb 19, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> p.h. for coco should be in the area of 5.8....each point that its off is a factor of 10...so ph 7.0 is 12 times as alkaline as 5.8....
> small differences in ph can make huge differences to your plants. 7.0 is better than 7.6, but it's still way too high
> 
> and just a question...what does it mean that your runoff ph is 6.9? what does that tell you? what useful information are you getting from that runoff ph data?


I agree that the pH for coco should be around 5.8 but what about if it's mixed with organic soil? I only put like a cm of the coco/vermiculite mix at the bottom of the pot, the rest is organic soil. 
The runoff test told me that the pH was only moving one point compared to what was coming out of the tap, it wasn't swinging too much for soil. Should it be telling me something different?


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Feb 20, 2019)

I am a first-time grower and recently just got rid of some pests that made my plants sick looking for some tips and tricks


----------



## MyFloridaGreen360 (Feb 21, 2019)

Moisture-related diseases, including powdery mildew, are often an indication of poor air circulation around the plant.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 21, 2019)

This is my mother I'm in coco with perlite have random yellowing in odd places still have forward growth also small brown spot only on a couple of leaves any help would be appreciated


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 21, 2019)

These are in my flower as you can tell kinda light on color but mostly im concerned about the drooping these are also in coco and as you can see not all plants are effected and I've watered them the same again any help would be appreciated 
4by8 tent
3x hlg 550s
Temps at 80 day 70 night
Humidity 45 percent
Watering once a day 5.5 to .6.0 ph going in.high ph coming out around 7 to 7.5 even after a huge flushing I don't understand it using vegamatrix nutrients


----------



## Mechanicalbuds (Feb 22, 2019)

Shit, y'alls plants don't look THAT bad. I could show ya some really bad leaves. I'm trying to work threw it, slowly getting better. Start with GOOD water. Most important. WATER QUALITY!


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 22, 2019)

I am running r.o. water ppm of 5 to start it's good water I've decided I might have a calmag issue


----------



## Mechanicalbuds (Feb 22, 2019)

I have heard that with ro. I've always had good luck with tap. But since I moved, water quality is way down. I truck it from my old city....what a pain.


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Mechanicalbuds said:


> I have heard that with ro. I've always had good luck with tap. But since I moved, water quality is way down. I truck it from my old city....what a pain.


Oh jeez yeah that sounds no fun


----------



## KarmaKav (Feb 22, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> probably not...some pics on the plant would help a lot. in normal light, at least one full plant pic, then closeups of the effected leaves.


I made these full image so everyone can see them close-up. Let me know what you think is going on with it. I have ph balance water for it, and nutrients with low potassium. 
It's 5'4'' and no signs of budding. It's been growing since August 2018. It should have buds by now, one would think.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 22, 2019)

not enough light, a little too much food, a little too much N in that food. what light do you use, and what schedule? 
i'm assuming you're in soil from the bottle labeled ph 6.5? how large a pot?

the thought that occurs to me is to airlayer that plant, twice. once about a third of the way down, and then again, after you take that rooted cutting, about 4 inches or so below the bottom set of leaves. put it, or them, under a stronger light, in good sized pots and they'll regrow. once they start to grow, top it at least twice......or you could just keep it as a perennial house plant.....


----------



## blackgolem (Feb 22, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> I am running r.o. water ppm of 5 to start it's good water I've decided I might have a calmag issue


could be over watering doesn't coco coir hold water if you want to water daily you should go all perlite. That and pH'd water keeps around 6 no worries RO water is great as well as using a straight hydro fert coco fert is different I hear and has to compensate for the retention of ferts coco can hold on to, so hope you have the right ferts along with the cal mag at small doses. Still think you're watering to often. Good luck


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 22, 2019)

blackgolem said:


> could be over watering doesn't coco coir hold water if you want to water daily you should go all perlite. That and pH'd water keeps around 6 no worries RO water is great as well as using a straight hydro fert coco fert is different I hear and has to compensate for the retention of ferts coco can hold on to, so hope you have the right ferts along with the cal mag at small doses. Still think you're watering to often. Good luck


 everything I've read says you "cant" over water coco I actually started watering more often because of the drooping but no change and I am useing coco nutes I'm just missing the cal mag I'm pretty sure that my problem I'm useing 50/50 coco to perlite and have read other people doing 70/30 and watering twice daily whats strange to is I use to have ebb and flow watering everyday and it seemed to be fine now that I'm doing drain to waste it's going to sh**


----------



## Mysturis420 (Feb 22, 2019)

Maybe my lights a bit to much to im going to put it to 75% for now


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 23, 2019)

blackgolem said:


> could be over watering doesn't coco coir hold water if you want to water daily you should go all perlite. That and pH'd water keeps around 6 no worries RO water is great as well as using a straight hydro fert coco fert is different I hear and has to compensate for the retention of ferts coco can hold on to, so hope you have the right ferts along with the cal mag at small doses. Still think you're watering to often. Good luck


the only way to overwater in coco is to immerse the pot in a bucket of water. the cellular structure of coco fibers looks like bundles of straws, as water passes through it, it draws oxygen in with it. it's actually better to water coco twice a day with less water each time than once a day with more water
ro water has no mineral content, you have to add even more cal-mag if you use ro water, than if you use tap water. the only time ro is better for your plants than tap water is if your local water has a very high concentration of mineral, like over 250 ppm....
most nutrients deigned for coco will have extra cal and mag added, which can actually turn into a problem eventually. 
coconut palms grow along beaches, and they pile the husks up till they get enough to make it worth processing it. while it's laying there, it's absorbing salt water from the waves coming in, and from the sand it's laying on. that loads it down with chloride and potassium. that's why you have to add extra cal and mag, because the chloride and potassium are blocking the cec sites that the cal and mag would be using. that chloride and potassium gets washed loose after a couple of months of use, and then suddenly all that cal and mag are available to your plant, in LARGE amounts...you have to keep an eye on it, and adjust for it when that happens, usually around the 2nd or 3rd week of flower...


----------



## blackgolem (Feb 26, 2019)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only way to overwater in coco is to immerse the pot in a bucket of water. the cellular structure of coco fibers looks like bundles of straws, as water passes through it, it draws oxygen in with it. it's actually better to water coco twice a day with less water each time than once a day with more water
> ro water has no mineral content, you have to add even more cal-mag if you use ro water, than if you use tap water. the only time ro is better for your plants than tap water is if your local water has a very high concentration of mineral, like over 250 ppm....
> most nutrients deigned for coco will have extra cal and mag added, which can actually turn into a problem eventually.
> coconut palms grow along beaches, and they pile the husks up till they get enough to make it worth processing it. while it's laying there, it's absorbing salt water from the waves coming in, and from the sand it's laying on. that loads it down with chloride and potassium. that's why you have to add extra cal and mag, because the chloride and potassium are blocking the cec sites that the cal and mag would be using. that chloride and potassium gets washed loose after a couple of months of use, and then suddenly all that cal and mag are available to your plant, in LARGE amounts...you have to keep an eye on it, and adjust for it when that happens, usually around the 2nd or 3rd week of flower...


 If I understand correctly, because I've never used coco coir, you need to water heavy for days to get out all the minerals out because it actually will cause problems if you don't. So how do you flush all that out to get to a suitable level with RO'd pH'd water right? Or just go straight coarse perlite RO'd pH'd nutrient rich water and problem solved. I mean how do you compensate for all that chlorine and crap seems to much work. Thought idea was to KIS


----------



## blackgolem (Feb 26, 2019)

Mysturis420 said:


> everything I've read says you "cant" over water coco I actually started watering more often because of the drooping but no change and I am useing coco nutes I'm just missing the cal mag I'm pretty sure that my problem I'm useing 50/50 coco to perlite and have read other people doing 70/30 and watering twice daily whats strange to is I use to have ebb and flow watering everyday and it seemed to be fine now that I'm doing drain to waste it's going to sh**


Really can
t say I use straight perlite so far no real problems I water once a week running a hempy in a small tub probably doing it wrong but works for me I use a moisture meter and its always like 3.1 on the scale and no droop so I stick with it guess you just have to find your own comfort zone really because who can really say whats best.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Feb 26, 2019)

blackgolem said:


> If I understand correctly, because I've never used coco coir, you need to water heavy for days to get out all the minerals out because it actually will cause problems if you don't. So how do you flush all that out to get to a suitable level with RO'd pH'd water right? Or just go straight coarse perlite RO'd pH'd nutrient rich water and problem solved. I mean how do you compensate for all that chlorine and crap seems to much work. Thought idea was to KIS


it's not chlorine, it's chloride. chloride is half of salt, and the other half , potassium, is readily available from the environment the coconut palms grow in.
chlorine, in the amounts that are present in most municipalities water supplies, is actually good for plants.
i do not use RO water for anything but my cloner...i use tap water. the water here comes out of the tap at around 30-50 ppm...i know a lot of places are much higher, but until you get to over 200 ppm, or unless your town uses a lot more chlorine than normal to deal with some problem, tap water is just fine for your plants. it may damage any beneficial microbes you use, if it's higher than normal. usually, you can run your water the night before you use it, let it sit out overnight, and that will let enough of the more volatilized chlorine (the part you smell) evaporate out that it will only do minimal damage to your micro herd.
i rinse my coco before i charge it. i rehydrate it, dump it into a tote with holes in the bottom, and run about ten gallons of water through 5 kilos of coco, slowly. i let it sit for a day, then put it back in a solid tote, and add a couple of gallons of 500 ppm calmag water.i stir that up for a couple of days, then use it. that helps get rid of a lot of the extra potassium and chloride, which opens up a lot of the blocked off cec sites. i still have to supplement cal mag, but not nearly as much.


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Mar 12, 2019)

hello peps...is this a calcium issue or nute burn?k


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 12, 2019)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> hello peps...is this a calcium issue or nute burn?k


possibly both. the calcium lockout would be caused by too much sulfur, probably. might not be a bad idea to do a light flush and start watering again with nutes about 65-70% of the strength you're using now


----------



## Johnnygrows420 (Mar 14, 2019)

ill give her a try...thanks bro


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 14, 2019)

Johnnygrows420 said:


> ill give her a try...thanks bro


get back to us in a few days and let us know if it's helping


----------



## Seederbreeder (Mar 16, 2019)

Have some kind of problem here help is appreciated!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

Seederbreeder said:


> Have some kind of problem here help is appreciated!


it's hard to say off of one picture...i'm going with ph fluctuations right now...could be the beginning of a broad mite infestation, but i don't think so...it crosses veins and margins so it's not n or mag...it's on lower leaves and not regualr, so it's not iron....do you have water with very high or low ph? did you forget to set your ph once or twice? or perhaps set it the right way, but do it twice? potheads can be absent minded...


----------



## Seederbreeder (Mar 16, 2019)

I have well water thats what i have been watering with it has high iron but ph is normal im confused i didnt give any thing for fertilizer yet ethier so maybe low in something its also growing under my window sill untill i put it outside i live in nova scotia. Im new to growing so i could have made some kind of mistake i am a medical user also have grown for 3 years only so im still learning!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 16, 2019)

https://www.growweedeasy.com/marijuana-symptoms-pictures

this is a fairly good guide to common problems. 
if the damage in those pictures aren't caused by ph fluctuations, the only other thing i can think of is some kind of chemical splash damage.
it's on lower leaves, and mid level leaves...but doesn't look like a deficiency of any of the mobile nutrient. or immobile nutrients, either, really.


----------



## Seederbreeder (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for the help im gonna take some more pictures and have a look on that website!


----------



## GroDank101 (Mar 21, 2019)

Is this copper deficiency?


----------



## 710slickxx (Apr 6, 2019)

Had a major fuckup guys, any advice will be welcome. 

https://www.rollitup.org/t/911.987573/


----------



## johnparkers (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks, for the information, really searching from many days to collect this kind of information, Because I'm growing plants and also doing the business of packaging like making the pre-roll boxes


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 10, 2019)

Holy leave batman! That thing is huge I wonder what strain it is. You got idea ?


----------



## Budzbuddha (Aug 10, 2019)

Grow for fun only said:


> Holy leave batman! That thing is huge I wonder what strain it is. You got idea ?


9 finger leaf ..... a super duty indica fo sho.

I would took cuttings of that shit ..... no lie. Lol


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 11, 2019)

Yeah that been floating around for a while still the biggest fan I've ever seen


----------



## Dawgfunk (Aug 12, 2019)

Whatup with this sunset sherbert? Anyone have any ideas??


----------



## Grow for fun only (Aug 13, 2019)

Now the male has been selected and new crossings must be made ...  did you smell the Literary & Art there？TS


----------



## Vincent Van grow (Aug 29, 2019)

Can anyone tell me what is going on with this plant? I'm stumped by what's going on with this thing. Lol. I think it might be heat stress related but I am no pot doctor. Any and all input is greatly appreciated. It is 6 weeks, 3 days from seed. Badazz Cookies O.G. from Seedsman.com.


----------



## Kushash (Aug 29, 2019)

Vincent Van grow said:


> View attachment 4386747 View attachment 4386748
> Can anyone tell me what is going on with this plant? I'm stumped by what's going on with this thing. Lol. I think it might be heat stress related but I am no pot doctor. Any and all input is greatly appreciated. It is 6 weeks, 3 days from seed. Badazz Cookies O.G. from Seedsman.com.


It looks like a genetic mutant. It happens occasionally, I've had mutants look similar to that.


----------



## Vincent Van grow (Aug 29, 2019)

Ok, I thought it was something I was doing wrong with it, but had never encountered any deficiency like this. It's like it just stopped growing at 3 weeks and never got past that.


----------



## Mechanicalbuds (Sep 6, 2019)

My gorilla glue plants from seed looked like that. They never even made a 3 leaf, leaf.


----------



## Vincent Van grow (Sep 6, 2019)

Mechanicalbuds said:


> My gorilla glue plants from seed looked like that. They never even made a 3 leaf, leaf.


I repotted this, and after roughly 4 or 5 days, it started to improve. I'm thinking there was too much compost mixed in and the roots couldn't really expand. She is definitely thriving now for the most part.


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 7, 2019)

And do you think have to remove the biggest leaves? Why?


----------



## Vincent Van grow (Sep 11, 2019)

I think people remove the biggest leaves to promote more bottom growth. I mainly grow autos and every now and again I'll selectively remove big fan leaves if I cant tuck them under the forming top that it is potentially casting a shadow over.


----------



## SirHerbAlot (Sep 15, 2019)

(☉｡☉)!


----------



## Grow for fun only (Sep 17, 2019)

Great idea man, and i agree wth you, the big fan leaf will hide the lightings penetration from plants,and even stolen the nutrients, so sometimes ppl must remove it .


----------



## Questingnewbie (Sep 21, 2019)

Hey all, first time question sorry if it's a dumb one, can anyone tell me what this might be? I was thinking phosphorus deficiency??


----------



## Keliiaa42 (Dec 15, 2019)

So can anyone tell me what's wrong with my plants am a first time grower and definitely dont know what I'm doing or what people are talking about but I think I'm over watering or something?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Dec 15, 2019)

Keliiaa42 said:


> So can anyone tell me what's wrong with my plants am a first time grower and definitely dont know what I'm doing or what people are talking about but I think I'm over watering or something?


not the clearest pictures but looks like over feeding and over watering. cut back on the nutes about 25% and make sure the pots are getting DRY between waterings. not the top inch, the whole damn pot. don't let it go so far the plants start to wilt, but if you don't let those roots get some air, they'll die, then it's over.


----------



## OgCurrency (Feb 9, 2020)

So do any plant diseases spread to the other plants? Or is it usually just the single plant having a deficiency


----------



## Pinky78 (Apr 12, 2020)

Bro this is brilliant. Thanks for posting. But where/how do we get these micronutrients?


----------



## budcacto (Apr 13, 2020)

Hello canabic friends, I'm new to the forum and new to cannabis cultivation, I read this topic I believe I should be having problems rotting roots, would that be right?
My substrate is 50% perlite 50% peat, I live in Brazil and my vegetation space is a pc grow with a fan cooler doing ventilation 1 LED 20w 1 led 8w 1 Fluor 20w
Plants are 3 weeks or so, in a light regime 18/6
In the first week I did watering with ph adjusted and ec 0.4
In the second week I did a watering with sensi grow A+B they had an improvement, but nothing that is normal for life time and size. I'm sorry if I'm posting in the wrong place, I'm new around here so I don't know how it works. I will post some pictures of how the plants were before the sensi grow and after.


----------



## Pinky78 (Apr 13, 2020)

If be very surprised if the nutrients were there problem unless it's over concentrated. Sensi is cup winning organic nutrition. I always use Ancient Earth (also advanced nutrients) - it helps them absorb the nutrients more efficiently. I noticed a huge difference when I started


----------



## Pinky78 (Apr 13, 2020)

Also, you get Sensi grow for soil, or for coco. If you're using the coco mix for soil (or vice versa) it won't do as good a job as it should


----------



## richmoon16 (Apr 16, 2020)

Hi everyone! So I’ve been growing her for over a month or 2 now. And this is how she looks. Quite short I think for her age. But she started growing these little brown dots on some of her leaves. I’m not sure what the cause is. I hope you guys can help me. Thank you!


----------



## budcacto (Apr 20, 2020)

Pinky78 said:


> Also, you get Sensi grow for soil, or for coco. If you're using the coco mix for soil (or vice versa) it won't do as good a job as it should


so, I'm using sensi grow in perlite +peat (sunshine mix), i did a watering with calmag and vaso transplanted. one was more recovered than the other. You think you think they're growing back normally now? 
They're not even stretching looking for light, which may be a sign that lighting isn't the problem. I'm vegetating with 40w FLC and 23w LED bulb.

These photos are from today, at a time where I leave the girls in the sun, wet with 0.3ml Forth Rooter (to lower the ph of water, the initial ph of my house is between 7 and  + Sensi grow(a+b) 0.35ml for a total of 1L of water. The EC of the water was at 0.492, I'm without the PH meter I have no way of knowing if it is in the range, but I believe it stays because it is using perfect ph fertilizer


----------



## Marcos Urban (Apr 21, 2020)

richmoon16 said:


> Hi everyone! So I’ve been growing her for over a month or 2 now. And this is how she looks. Quite short I think for her age. But she started growing these little brown dots on some of her leaves. I’m not sure what the cause is. I hope you guys can help me. Thank you!


Look at the bottom side of leaves. May be spider mites. Use microscope


----------



## spek9 (Apr 21, 2020)

budcacto said:


> so, I'm using sensi grow in perlite +peat (sunshine mix), i did a watering with calmag and vaso transplanted. one was more recovered than the other. You think you think they're growing back normally now?
> They're not even stretching looking for light, which may be a sign that lighting isn't the problem. I'm vegetating with 40w FLC and 23w LED bulb.
> 
> These photos are from today, at a time where I leave the girls in the sun, wet with 0.3ml Forth Rooter (to lower the ph of water, the initial ph of my house is between 7 and  + Sensi grow(a+b) 0.35ml for a total of 1L of water. The EC of the water was at 0.492, I'm without the PH meter I have no way of knowing if it is in the range, but I believe it stays because it is using perfect ph fertilizer


Looks like Nitrogen deficiency.

You really ought to get yourself a pH meter.


----------



## spek9 (Apr 21, 2020)

Marcos Urban said:


> Look at the bottom side of leaves. May be spider mites. Use microscope


I don't see any white dots on the top of the leaves, nor any webbing in any of the pictures. Those are two first signs that appear with a mite infestation.


----------



## Marcos Urban (Apr 21, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I don't see any white dots on the top of the leaves, nor any webbing in any of the pictures. Those are two first signs that appear with a mite infestation.


3.4. pictures i see dots, but yes it can be caused by led light. If its another problem, yes, I d let dry out soil and after that water with fertilizers


----------



## richmoon16 (Apr 24, 2020)

spek9 said:


> I don't see any white dots on the top of the leaves, nor any webbing in any of the pictures. Those are two first signs that appear with a mite infestation.


Hi thanks for your reply! I still really don’t know what’s up with my plant but she’s deteriorated quite a bit since my last post. I sprayed her with neem oil yesterday, and fed her nutrients as well. Here are her updated photos. Hope someone can help me. Thank you!


----------



## Willhe69u (May 4, 2020)

What's this caused by


----------



## spek9 (May 4, 2020)

Willhe69u said:


> What's this caused by


Very poor lighting for taking photographs in 

Turn off the grow lamps and either use your flash, or put the plants under normal lighting somewhere else in the house so we can actually get a proper visual.


----------



## blackgolem (May 12, 2020)

Willhe69u said:


> What's this caused by





spek9 said:


> Very poor lighting for taking photographs in
> 
> Turn off the grow lamps and either use your flash, or put the plants under normal lighting somewhere else in the house so we can actually get a proper visual.


Yep that could help... but what i can see is we may be in same boat. Don't know what he's growing in but my hempy buckets did this: first i thought to much water, then not enough water, then maybe its to hot down to 100w cob in 4 sq-ft when temps fall below 66 got a ceramic heater come on shielded down to floor. Wondering if heat caused it from heater but it would be first time. Any guesses?


----------



## Hashmark61 (Jun 28, 2020)

miggzeh said:


> My plants need phosphorous, poor little purple bastards.


Just reading thru here and thank you for that lol moment


----------



## blackgolem (Jun 30, 2020)

blackgolem said:


> Yep that could help... but what i can see is we may be in same boat. Don't know what he's growing in but my hempy buckets did this: first i thought to much water, then not enough water, then maybe its to hot down to 100w cob in 4 sq-ft when temps fall below 66 got a ceramic heater come on shielded down to floor. Wondering if heat caused it from heater but it would be first time. Any guesses?


Sorry it took so long to get back to this post but my problem ended up being to much heat causing root damage. After pulling plant from medium(gently) I trimmed the slimy brown parts of the root system replanted and kept a close eye on how much water and nutes it got and kept the grow box temps better controlled and my plants revived. This info is for anyone visiting this thread that may have the same problems. this took about a week to show changes and another after trimming the dry brittle leaves off


----------



## Bpk420 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hi new to this and trying to figure out what is happening with my plants they looked great a few days ago but now growth has slowed down and are curling in and twisting was wondering if they are being overwatered


----------



## Kushash (Jul 23, 2020)

Bpk420 said:


> Hi new to this and trying to figure out what is happening with my plants they looked great a few days ago but now growth has slowed down and are curling in and twisting was wondering if they are being overwatered


Welcome to RIU!
Looks like it's time to transplant to a bigger pot.


----------



## Bpk420 (Jul 27, 2020)

Kushash said:


> Welcome to RIU!
> Looks like it's time to transplant to a bigger pot.


Thanks man glad to be here re potted them and using proper ph water they seem to be much happier now


----------



## ROCKO123 (Jul 29, 2020)

shenagen said:


> OK here is a start of some links........
> THE MARIJUANA GROWER'S GUIDE..........by Mel Frank & Ed Rosenthal
> This is some of Ed Rosenthals book...good read
> 
> ...



HELP!!!!

Mars Hydro ts-1000. I’ve noticed the tips of the lower 1/2 are browning/yellowing. Only a couple up top barley have it. What’s wrong?? It’s starting to make its way up to the higher leaves.

I see pre flowers and switched to 1/4 bloom nutes. And tapering off on veg.

2ml tiger bloom
2ml bud
3ml cal mag
5ml My Weed Minerals

Pineapple Auto (growers choice)
Light: 18/6
ph:5.9
RH 52%
temp: 75f
Soil: fox farms ocean Forrest


----------



## Kyzersozay (Aug 2, 2020)

Is this a cal/mag deficiency or something eles


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 2, 2020)

hey guys needs some advice, my plants are healthy for the most part in flowering atm ive noticed the leafs are starting to curl some im using foop organic biosciences alll organic nutes with promix HP soil i think it my by nitrogen toxicity or maybe lack of nitrogen. i also notice what to me looks like light nute burn on the leafs wdu think? thanks


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 2, 2020)




----------



## blackgolem (Aug 3, 2020)

Kyzersozay said:


> Is this a cal/mag deficiency or something elesView attachment 4642774View attachment 4642775


----------



## blackgolem (Aug 3, 2020)

FireBudzz420 said:


> hey guys needs some advice, my plants are healthy for the most part in flowering atm ive noticed the leafs are starting to curl some im using foop organic biosciences alll organic nutes with promix HP soil i think it my by nitrogen toxicity or maybe lack of nitrogen. i also notice what to me looks like light nute burn on the leafs wdu think? thanks


reduce temps give a flush if you're in soil. reducing temps will produce more trichs i here but then some farmers don't worry about that little curl at this point in the grow maybe that's why no one has chimed in but that is only my 2 cents. good luck with the grow. I stuck a chart for plants in a post on this page check it hope it helps


----------



## Kyzersozay (Aug 3, 2020)

Thanks, im using sensi cal/mag as a folier spray, hopefully in a couple days I should see some improvement


----------



## blackgolem (Aug 3, 2020)

Kyzersozay said:


> Thanks, im using sensi cal/mag as a folier spray, hopefully in a couple days I should see some improvement View attachment 4643602


3 weeks to harvest looks like you'll have to hang on. Those little white spots is that from lights being to strong? might need to add a mill more i think looking at the leaves lightening at outer edges a little more P somebody help am I right?


----------



## FireBudzz420 (Aug 3, 2020)

blackgolem said:


> reduce temps give a flush if you're in soil. reducing temps will produce more trichs i here but then some farmers don't worry about that little curl at this point in the grow maybe that's why no one has chimed in but that is only my 2 cents. good luck with the grow. I stuck a chart for plants in a post on this page check it hope it helps


 thanks.


----------



## Kyzersozay (Aug 3, 2020)

blackgolem said:


> 3 weeks to harvest looks like you'll have to hang on. Those little white spots is that from lights being to strong? might need to add a mill more i think looking at the leaves lightening at outer edges a little more P somebody help am I right?


It's only been 4 weeks of flower giver or take ...i switched them ton12/12 on June 29, and since about then I've been dealing with spider mites and this deficiency has only been the last 3 weeks or so, prior to the switchbibwas only using a pro mix root booster, since the switch im using big bud, and sensi cal/mag now, for the mires I used a homemade spray, of 10ndrops of neem oil to 5 drops of dish soap and 10 drops of lavender oil, first spray did a decent job on the mites but when I sprayed 5 days later it cooked 70% of the pistles..ias for the lights I havent had a problem before..there noah s 1000w x 2 so not sure if they'd be doing something now..they are about 24inchs from the tops


----------



## Kyzersozay (Aug 3, 2020)

Kyzersozay said:


> It's only been 4 weeks of flower giver or take ...i switched them ton12/12 on June 29, and since about then I've been dealing with spider mites and this deficiency has only been the last 3 weeks or so, prior to the switchbibwas only using a pro mix root booster, since the switch im using big bud, and sensi cal/mag now, for the mires I used a homemade spray, of 10ndrops of neem oil to 5 drops of dish soap and 10 drops of lavender oil, first spray did a decent job on the mites but when I sprayed 5 days later it cooked 70% of the pistles..ias for the lights I havent had a problem before..there noah s 1000w x 2 so not sure if they'd be doing something now..they are about 24inchs from the tops


Sorry the spray was also mixed to 1l of water


----------



## snekonomics (Aug 4, 2020)

Is this minor discoloration of new shoots something to worry about? Few days after topping the plant on 3rd node, switched to more powerful grow light, should be about 500 umol ppfd. Coco with Flora series + CalMag + Fulvic + Si.


----------



## DR8699 (Aug 10, 2020)

I need some help!! My girls are looking worse and worse everyday. The spotting/yellowing rotten banana look is spreading to more plants. 

What is happening to my plants?


----------



## blackgolem (Aug 12, 2020)

DR8699 said:


> I need some help!! My girls are looking worse and worse everyday. The spotting/yellowing rotten banana look is spreading to more plants.
> 
> What is happening to my plants?


Not pretending like I know for a fact but looks like maganeese problem throw some epsom salts around the base and water being outside I hope you dug a big hole and filled with your made soil combined with time lapsed ferts? But any way I would try the Epsom Salt first but again this is just my opinion and doesn't have to be right. what have you tried? Outside growing I've never done. Understand it does take care with lots of bugs and other things though but good luck


----------



## blackgolem (Aug 12, 2020)

snekonomics said:


> Is this minor discoloration of new shoots something to worry about? Few days after topping the plant on 3rd node, switched to more powerful grow light, should be about 500 umol ppfd. Coco with Flora series + CalMag + Fulvic + Si.
> 
> View attachment 4643973


I think when new shoots show they have a lighter color and darken with age like lettuce I'd just keep an eye on the edge curl maybe cut back a little on the nutes other than that they look healthy


----------



## blackgolem (Aug 12, 2020)

Kyzersozay said:


> Sorry the spray was also mixed to 1l of water


I could be wrong but I wouldn't spray while in flower could cause mold. If your'e spraying for infestation only spray the backs of the leaves at lights out. if its a gnat problem cover the tops of your medium get a few fly strips maybe anything to keep those girls from suffering. She looks tasty already!!!!


----------



## BMWM5 (Aug 16, 2020)

Greetings from London.
Can anyone identify my defiency. 
Love u all


----------



## blackgolem (Aug 23, 2020)

BMWM5 said:


> Greetings from London.
> Can anyone identify my defiency.
> Love u allView attachment 4655095View attachment 4655096View attachment 4655097View attachment 4655098


When I start to see edge curl like that I first think over watering and heat issues. Came to realize that root rot or damage causes problems like these. My temps were not right and at lights out I had no temp controls that was dumb after fixing buds have grown well try letting medium dry more get temps right during lights on and off and be careful with your nutes red stems generally are a sign of temp fluctuation. just my 2 pennies


----------



## Lyonsie (Aug 31, 2020)

I still don't know what mine need. I'm starting to think I just got bum seeds


----------



## Lyonsie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Lyonsie (Aug 31, 2020)




----------



## Kyzersozay (Aug 31, 2020)

Lyonsie said:


> View attachment 4670555





Lyonsie said:


> View attachment 4670555


How close is your light, first one looks a bit like light burn the second magnesium deficiency


----------



## blackgolem (Aug 31, 2020)

Lyonsie said:


> View attachment 4670544


how wet is your soil? looks like a root problem mine started doing that. Do you smell a funny odor? if you do or don't if you can handle lifting and looking at the roots if brown i would gently trim them off. (not the leaves just yet) put back in slightly dry soil? and just mist the medium you put them pack in and wait to water then water down stem with less water. Of course i don't know much and I'm just guessing based on my experiences. Check some of the guides here on RIU hell I probably should look some more myself but trial and error is the only real teacher good luck and hope my response gave you some help.


----------



## Lyonsie (Sep 1, 2020)

_Thanks for the replies guys. I wish it was as simple as either of them. I will be checking the roots now though. Its wedding cake. They weren't cheap _


----------



## cody.young11 (Oct 21, 2020)

Does anyone know what the hell is going on here? The next two leaves not seen in this picture are about 5 cm long and both curled at the tips and all malformed as well. I planted two others at the same time and they are already on their 8th set of leaves and 3 times as big. Should i just start a new seed?


----------



## CasinoAm (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for this guide. That's just all there is to ask


----------



## bleacher (Jan 5, 2021)

Kyzersozay said:


> Is this a cal/mag deficiency or something elesView attachment 4642774View attachment 4642775


It's Alternaria which is a fungus that causes brown spots with concentric rings on the leaves.


----------



## Dieseldude82 (Jan 18, 2021)

Im trying to figure out what is going on with these, i recently picked these up and after watering once this started happening. Leaves twisting and some spotting. I have well water and im thinking its a ph issue. What do ya think


----------



## manilahigh (Feb 4, 2021)

Hi. I'am a first time grower here. I am from a tropical country, so controlling my grow room environment is pretty challenging. Im currently on my 4th week of Veg, and my plant is showing some signs of deficiency- I am not sure. Although it is very minimal, I just wanna get on top of it as soon as possible. 

Currently, they are growing in 1 Gallon fabric pots and I plan on transplanting them this weekend. I use GenHydro for nutes and I used to do daily fertigation, but I am not doing every other day. They actually seems okay, except that one of my plants started having white wilting spots. Maybe 5-6 small ones, in different leaves. I have been doing LST as well as Mainlining. My Light Cycle temp is between 26c-29c with Humidity between 55%-65%, at night, Temp is at 21c-23c with around 35%-40% RH.

I also think that the same plant having white spots are showing signs of mildew, but I am not sure. What do you guys think?


----------



## stiffnuts12 (Feb 18, 2021)

Whats going here. 3rd week in flower. She got a little dry and now here we are


----------



## emanO (Mar 25, 2021)

plant has uneven coloured leaves,,some darker and lighter patches, not an uniform shade of green,,any thoughts?

plant is grown sun and cfl mix,,in soil and 2-3 weeks old,,the plant is growing well and strong , so hoping it will grow out of it. Or its something to nip in the bud ?
Thanks


----------



## WakeBake (Mar 25, 2021)

manilahigh said:


> Hi. I'am a first time grower here. I am from a tropical country, so controlling my grow room environment is pretty challenging. Im currently on my 4th week of Veg, and my plant is showing some signs of deficiency- I am not sure. Although it is very minimal, I just wanna get on top of it as soon as possible.
> 
> Currently, they are growing in 1 Gallon fabric pots and I plan on transplanting them this weekend. I use GenHydro for nutes and I used to do daily fertigation, but I am not doing every other day. They actually seems okay, except that one of my plants started having white wilting spots. Maybe 5-6 small ones, in different leaves. I have been doing LST as well as Mainlining. My Light Cycle temp is between 26c-29c with Humidity between 55%-65%, at night, Temp is at 21c-23c with around 35%-40% RH.
> 
> I also think that the same plant having white spots are showing signs of mildew, but I am not sure. What do you guys think?


I think white spots are mites. Look under the leaves, do you see red dots?? If so, they are mites and need to be treated. Thing that worked for me was neem oil foilar spray for 3 weeks twice a week. Continue the treatment for atleast a week after you think all mites are gone. This will ensure any eggs that hatch later are also killed.


----------



## Matteliquo (Apr 6, 2021)

ciao a tutti ragazzi ho alcune piante nella mia grow box che non stanno sviluppando correttamente i loro germogli e non riesco a capire perché. se qualcuno potesse illuminarmi sul problema sarei infinitamente grato che questa è la mia configurazione: gorilla zkittlez della barney farm vaso da 6,5 litri tutto mescola il terreno Biobizz da 400 w hps a 40 cm alle piante biotab come fertilizzante aggiungi zucchero royale una volta alla settimana Premetto che nelle prime settimane di vita si trovavano in un clima molto freddo e cercavano irrigate con acqua altrettanto fredda e come se non bastasse non ho aggiustato il ph. nel video siamo al giorno 32 del passaggio 12/12 e alla fine del video inquadra un altro gorilla che sembra stia grazie mille a coloro che dedicano il loro tempo ad aiutarmi.


----------



## Matteliquo (Apr 6, 2021)

[QUOTE = "Matteliquo, post: 16252323, membro: 1063161"]
ciao a tutti ragazzi ho alcune piante nella mia grow box che non stanno sviluppando correttamente i loro germogli e non riesco a capire perché. se qualcuno potesse illuminarmi sul problema sarei infinitamente grato che questa è la mia configurazione: gorilla zkittlez della barney farm vaso da 6,5 litri tutto mescola il terreno Biobizz da 400 w hps a 40 cm alle piante biotab come fertilizzante aggiungi zucchero royale una volta alla settimana Premetto che nelle prime settimane di vita si trovavano in un clima molto freddo e cercavano irrigare con acqua altrettanto fredda e come se non bastasse non ho aggiustato il ph. nel video siamo al giorno 32 del passaggio 12/12 e alla fine del video inquadra un altro gorilla che sembra stia grazie mille a coloro che dedicano il loro tempo ad aiutarmi.
[/ CITAZIONE]
i am sorry but i can't upload the video only photo


----------



## TailsGrow (Apr 19, 2021)

Hello, my plants have been showing this deficiency that can be noticed in the video, practically all of them are like this.

Soil composition: Peat and pearlite + earthworm humus biobizz fertilizers + supplement with calmag (just a little bit)

ph runoff: 6.8 ppm runoff: 1500


----------



## Nixs (Apr 20, 2021)

TailsGrow said:


> Hello, my plants have been showing this deficiency that can be noticed in the video, practically all of them are like this.
> 
> Soil composition: Peat and pearlite + earthworm humus biobizz fertilizers + supplement with calmag (just a little bit)
> 
> ph runoff: 6.8 ppm runoff: 1500


Most likely its too much potassium in the soil, you may try flushing with a lot of water and stop feeding.

Double check here.


----------



## TailsGrow (Apr 20, 2021)

Nixs said:


> Most likely its too much potassium in the soil, you may try flushing with a lot of water and stop feeding.
> 
> Double check here.


True, thanks for your reply, realy looks like potassium excess =(

But idk who i did it, just use a little of organic fert, i guess less than my other grow...but well


----------



## emanO (May 3, 2021)

Hi,,whats this please, its a new one for me?


----------



## Bolo33 (Jun 12, 2021)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide
> 
> ...


 What would you say for this plant?it looks different from the others. Like shes sad or something . Im a newbie and just looking for help. Thank you


----------



## Bolo33 (Jun 12, 2021)

Any advice on why she looks droopy and big sad leafs?


----------



## WakeBake (Jun 12, 2021)

She is over watered bro. Cut your watering into half and see the difference


----------



## Bolo33 (Jun 12, 2021)

WakeBake said:


> She is over watered bro. Cut your watering into half and see the difference


Aahh got it. I was thinking I wasnt watering enough but thank you I will get on that.


----------



## WakeBake (Jun 12, 2021)

Bolo33 said:


> Aahh got it. I was thinking I wasnt watering enough but thank you I will get on that.


You will be surprised how little water these guys actually need. I am growing outdoors and even at 42° Celsius I water them like once in 3 days.

Just make sure to water enough so that 10-20% drains out from the pot. This will make sure root tips have enough water and soil is moist all the way down. Water when top 2-3 inches of soil is dry. If top layer looks dry and an inch under is still moist, then refrain from watering.


----------



## Bolo33 (Jun 12, 2021)

WakeBake said:


> You will be surprised how little water these guys actually need. I am growing outdoors and even at 42° Celsius I water them like once in 3 days.
> 
> Just make sure to water enough so that 10-20% drains out from the pot. This will make sure root tips have enough water and soil is moist all the way down. Water when top 2-3 inches of soil is dry. If top layer looks dry and an inch under is still moist, then refrain from watering.


Thank you I just screenshotted this to follow by now . I appreciate the advice!


----------



## Str8bk (Jun 12, 2021)

It looks like it’s overwatered.


----------



## GrannyC (Jul 16, 2021)

Any ideas what could be wrong with these? I’m new to growing.


----------



## WakeBake (Jul 16, 2021)

GrannyC said:


> Any ideas what could be wrong with these? I’m new to growing.View attachment 4944972


Looks like a Iron deficiency. Yellowing is inside out and on new growth. Iron deficiency is immobile.








How to fix Cannabis Iron Deficiency (Fe) Pics & Symptoms


Problem: A cannabis iron deficiency causes bright yellow leaves on new growth. This deficiency is usually caused by problems with pH.




www.growweedeasy.com


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2021)

i'm guessing a serious iron deficiency, usually brought on by your ph being too high. don't ever go above 6.5 in soil or coco, or you get something that looks a whole lot like that


----------



## Noomanati (Jul 16, 2021)

My plants are growing slow but seem green and healthy except the 2 leafs at the very bottom the first point 1's. They turned yellow and some have little spots on them but all the other leaves are greens and looking good. This was after a transplant as well


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2021)

Noomanati said:


> My plants are growing slow but seem green and healthy except the 2 leafs at the very bottom the first point 1's. They turned yellow and some have little spots on them but all the other leaves are greens and looking good


if you're talking about the cotyledon leaves, thats what they do, they're packed full of nutrients, and feed the plant till it can get itself established and put out some roots, then they turn yellow and fall off, which should signal that you're plant is doing alright, if it looks healthy other wise, but you do have to start feeding now, if you aren't in soil


----------



## gorillamotors (Oct 16, 2021)

I have a problem with leaf tips being yellow/brown. The top leaves are fine but the bottom half of the plant the eaves are as shown in the photo. Analysis please?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Oct 16, 2021)

gorillamotors said:


> I have a problem with leaf tips being yellow/brown. The top leaves are fine but the bottom half of the plant the eaves are as shown in the photo. Analysis please?


what kind of medium are you growing in?
what kind of lights are you using? what cycle?
what kind of nutes are you using? how much? how often?

looks like you're over whatever it is, the new growth is coming in much better.
that could be anything from light burn to a potassium deficiency that has since corrected itself...are the bottom leaves still effected, still showing new damage? or do they seem stabilized now?


----------



## gorillamotors (Oct 18, 2021)

My media is a combo of coco coir, compost, and vermiculite.
I am using Horticulture Groups 550 Red led panel with 16 on 8 off.
I am using the General Hydroponics 3 part Flora series. I was feeding about 1 cup fertilizer every other day then about 2 cups water every other day. 

I read that it could be over nutrition. So I just used 2 cups water every day to flush it out. I also saw that I could be a lack of potassium. On the 5 day of just water I added a teaspoon of straight potassium to the water and fed it to them. So somewhere between over fertilizing and lack of potassium the problem got fixed.


----------



## vancouverseedcanada (Nov 11, 2021)

WOW! the details about the diagnostics are easy to understand. Thanks! for this information. We can now find remedies for these diagnosis.


----------



## psixerpsx (Dec 7, 2021)

Hello please is this cal mag defficiency overfeeding or what ? I am growing in soil maybe 6week since switching to 12/12 feeding with around 15ml plagron terra bloom and 5ml Green sensation 4.6ml metrop aminoxtrem for 5l of water and sometimes i add gh calmag in very little doses with PH 5,5 to 6,5 lights mars hydro tsw2000 are maybe 25cm from tops


----------



## Mr.Miagi77 (Mar 11, 2022)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide
> 
> ...


Anyone wanna take a guess at the issue here?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Mar 11, 2022)

Mr.Miagi77 said:


> Anyone wanna take a guess at the issue here?


i'm going to say calcium deficiency.
https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-problems/calcium-deficiency

this is a link to the parent site for that ^, been very useful to me for a long time
https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-symptoms-pictures


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 17, 2022)

Yup..phosphorous..dammit..well thanks for the list.. Seabird Quano in da mail!


----------



## psixerpsx (Apr 4, 2022)

What about these ?i suspect phosphorus defficiency.
Feeding with terra bloom 3ml/l Green sensation 1ml/l calmag 0.5-0.7ml/l and once i added Epsom salts 1teaspoon for 3l could that caused phosphorus lockout or something ?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 4, 2022)

psixerpsx said:


> What about these ?i suspect phosphorus defficiency.
> Feeding with terra bloom 3ml/l Green sensation 1ml/l calmag 0.5-0.7ml/l and once i added Epsom salts 1teaspoon for 3l could that caused phosphorus lockout or something ?


could be. i would suggest pouring a couple of gallons of ph'ed water with no nutes in it through the effected plants, letting them dry up a little after that, and then reading the labels of all the shit you're feeding with, and adjusting the ratio you're using them at till it approaches the Jack's 3-2-1 ratio as closely as possible. also, make sure your ph isn't too far off. if ph is low, phosphorous can react with iron and zinc and become unavailable, if it is too high, phosphorous can react with calcium, and become unavailable.


----------



## Figaro420 (May 12, 2022)

Please, I need some assistance. My plant below began to droop a few days prior to a transplant. I wasn't sure what it was then, and I'm not sure what it is now. I'm afraid I've killed my plant and I'm not sure what to do anymore. Please, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Figaro420 said:


> Please, I need some assistance. My plant below began to droop a few days prior to a transplant. I wasn't sure what it was then, and I'm not sure what it is now. I'm afraid I've killed my plant and I'm not sure what to do anymore. Please, any help would be appreciated.


looks over watered, but we need to know a lot more to be any actual help.
what kind of light are you using? what kind of air circulation? what is the RH? what nutes are you using, and how much? how often? are you in soil, coco, peat?


----------



## Figaro420 (May 12, 2022)

I have all that information here:





__





Concerns over possible leaf issues.


Hello all! I've been having some issues with my first grow. I was hoping I could get some insight as I'm extremely confused. I've attached photos of the issue for reference. Please find my grow details below: I have noticed some abnormalities with my plant's leaves. As shown in the photos...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

i noticed you said your run off ec was higher than your input ec. in coco, that is usually caused by not watering often enough. it's better to water every day, or even twice a day, with very minimal run off, than to water every two or three days with significant run off. it will keep the root zone aerated better. 
may not solve the problem, but it couldn't hurt


----------



## Figaro420 (May 12, 2022)

My feeding regimen is in the post, I actually water twice a day. It's also only off by 58EC. Are you saying I should have EC that is lower than my target/inflow EC?

EDIT: I've posted a picture of the plant from this morning, approximately 30minutes before lights out.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Figaro420 said:


> My feeding regimen is in the post, I actually water twice a day. It's also only off by 58EC. Are you saying I should have EC that is lower than my target/inflow EC?
> 
> EDIT: I've posted a picture of the plant from this morning, approximately 30minutes before lights out.


no, your ec seems about where it should be, and watering twice a day should keep the coco well aerated.
you did say it started a few days before up potting, it might have been root bound, and is now busy growing new roots...i'd give it a few days and see if it doesn't perk up, it looks pretty healthy otherwise
afterthought, you haven't recently moved it in relation to a fan, or a fan so it blows more directly at it? it could be minor wind burn instead of over watering


----------



## Figaro420 (May 12, 2022)

I did actually. For clarification, this tent has two clip fans inside, one uptop and one below that blows directly onto the plant. I also placed a small swamp cooler to help with temps and humidity as I leave in a hot dry climate. I did not realize wind burn was a thing, should I move the fans completely? 

Thank you for all the help!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2022)

Figaro420 said:


> My feeding regimen is in the post, I actually water twice a day. It's also only off by 58EC. Are you saying I should have EC that is lower than my target/inflow EC?
> 
> EDIT: I've posted a picture of the plant from this morning, approximately 30minutes before lights out.


Twice a day? try twice a week buddy .. over watering is the number one killer.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Twice a day? try twice a week buddy .. over watering is the number one killer.


he's in coco coir, not dirt, daily watering is a good thing


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

Figaro420 said:


> I did actually. For clarification, this tent has two clip fans inside, one uptop and one below that blows directly onto the plant. I also placed a small swamp cooler to help with temps and humidity as I leave in a hot dry climate. I did not realize wind burn was a thing, should I move the fans completely?
> 
> Thank you for all the help!


it shouldn't be that bad, but you don't want a fan blowing directly on your plants. turn them so they blow against the wall, and the back wash makes a breeze, that's really all they need, just to keep the air from stagnating, keep fresh co2 circulating.


----------



## Figaro420 (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> it shouldn't be that bad, but you don't want a fan blowing directly on your plants. turn them so they blow against the wall, and the back wash makes a breeze, that's really all they need, just to keep the air from stagnating, keep fresh co2 circulating.


Sounds good, I'll make that change soon as lights are on, thanks again!


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> he's in coco coir, not dirt, daily watering is a good thing


Ok, missed that, so twice a day ok in Coco Coir? Maybe it's just transfer shock and everything will be ok once acclimated, he did just repot the thing, or am I in the wrong thread again?? Oh boy ... time to hit anotjer spliff...


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 12, 2022)

[email protected] said:


> Ok, missed that, so twice a day ok in Coco Coir? Maybe it's just transfer shock and everything will be ok once acclimated, he did just repot the thing, or am I in the wrong thread again?? Oh boy ... time to hit anotjer spliff...


he did, but said it started a few days before he transplanted, which caused me to think perhaps it was getting root bound, and then had a little transfer shock. i wouldn't be surprised if it rebounds pretty quickly


----------



## bleacher (Jun 23, 2022)

I'm pretty sure this plant has alternaria but need some confirmation. I cut most of the lower buds off because of rot. Actually I could just snap most of them off because the stems became very brittle. The leaves on the buds all had the brown spots with concentric rings as in the second pic. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Jun 24, 2022)

bleacher said:


> I'm pretty sure this plant has alternaria but need some confirmation. I cut most of the lower buds off because of rot. Actually I could just snap most of them off because the stems became very brittle. The leaves on the buds all had the brown spots with concentric rings as in the second pic. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


It does look like some fungal issues ( i zoomed in on inner leaf areas and notice tiny black specks ( dots ) on leaf matter. You could treat with Draconil or Fungicide 3.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

bleacher said:


> I'm pretty sure this plant has alternaria but need some confirmation. I cut most of the lower buds off because of rot. Actually I could just snap most of them off because the stems became very brittle. The leaves on the buds all had the brown spots with concentric rings as in the second pic. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.


a soil drench of neem oil may work. it's a pretty good fungicide. it would probably be more effective as a spray, but it does work systemically if used as a soil drench, and it should effect the taste and smell of your buds a lot less than spraying them would.


----------



## RIS (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> a soil drench of neem oil may work. it's a pretty good fungicide. it would probably be more effective as a spray, but it does work systemically if used as a soil drench, and it should effect the taste and smell of your buds a lot less than spraying them would.


For the drench, Im in need of a solution too, what kind of ratio of neem oil to water should i be targeting?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

RIS said:


> For the drench, Im in need of a solution too, what kind of ratio of neem oil to water should i be targeting?


actually, i would use this, at the strength the directions recommend. this is the primary active ingredient in neem oil, with none of the shitty taste or smell.
https://www.amazon.com/Azamax-4-Ounce/dp/B004WOSDUY/ref=asc_df_B004WOSDUY/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309849967802&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17769292519472368938&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013421&hvtargid=pla-578455113972&psc=1
if you can't get this, then 1 tbls neem oil extract in a gallon of water, with just a couple of drops of dawn will work pretty good.
if you weren't already in flower, the whole situation would be a lot more convenient, a quick foliar spray would fix it, but if you spray now, your buds will have a rotten garlic taste and smell to them...


----------



## RIS (Jun 24, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> actually, i would use this, at the strength the directions recommend. this is the primary active ingredient in neem oil, with none of the shitty taste or smell.
> https://www.amazon.com/Azamax-4-Ounce/dp/B004WOSDUY/ref=asc_df_B004WOSDUY/?tag=hyprod-20&linkCode=df0&hvadid=309849967802&hvpos=&hvnetw=g&hvrand=17769292519472368938&hvpone=&hvptwo=&hvqmt=&hvdev=c&hvdvcmdl=&hvlocint=&hvlocphy=9013421&hvtargid=pla-578455113972&psc=1
> if you can't get this, then 1 tbls neem oil extract in a gallon of water, with just a couple of drops of dawn will work pretty good.
> if you weren't already in flower, the whole situation would be a lot more convenient, a quick foliar spray would fix it, but if you spray now, your buds will have a rotten garlic taste and smell to them...


I swear you are like my spirit animal, Thank you so much lol and same-day delivery hell ya. Not sure if you had a chance to see my most recent wtf is going on post but i got a whole new issue that i think has something to do with the pests but idk


----------



## bleacher (Jun 24, 2022)

Thanks for the info. I'm trying the neem oil since I already have it. I'll spray it on my next batch which already is showing signs of fungus. I'll keep the Daconil in mind if the neem oil doesn't work.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jun 24, 2022)

bleacher said:


> Thanks for the info. I'm trying the neem oil since I already have it. I'll spray it on my next batch which already is showing signs of fungus. I'll keep the Daconil in mind if the neem oil doesn't work.


neem works pretty good, but it does taste and smell like rotten garlic...that is my one problem with it. 
as long as you don't use it in flower, no problems, i would try to use almost anything else if i had to in flower...although i'd be ashamed of myself for allowing something to go that wrong to begin with


----------



## RIS (Jun 30, 2022)

New colors…

Is this still just pest? I don’t think I’ve ever seen this color combination before.
Or a phosphorus deficiency?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

RIS said:


> New colors…
> View attachment 5157149
> Is this still just pest? I don’t think I’ve ever seen this color combination before.
> Or a phosphorus deficiency?


i'm going to guess too much calcium and N, which leads to not enough sulfur....
where is it showing up first? upper or lower leaves?
if its lower first it may be sulfur, if it starts at random spots on upper and lower leaves it may be manganese deficiency...
but i'm not a horticulturalist, i just play one on t.v. 
if anyone else has a suggestion, i wouldn't be offended


----------



## RIS (Jul 1, 2022)

It's only on a hand full of leaves and seems to be on the upper half.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 1, 2022)

RIS said:


> New colors…
> View attachment 5157149
> Is this still just pest? I don’t think I’ve ever seen this color combination before.
> Or a phosphorus deficiency?


Do you have a thread?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 1, 2022)

RIS said:


> It's only on a hand full of leaves and seems to be on the upper half.


then i would lean towards it being manganese, based on this. 
https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-problems/manganese-deficiency
check out the thumbnail and read it


----------



## RIS (Jul 1, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> then i would lean towards it being manganese, based on this.
> https://www.growweedeasy.com/cannabis-plant-problems/manganese-deficiency
> check out the thumbnail and read it


I actually used that site to try and figure out what was wrong. I guess because of the purple and bluish color I went towards the phosphorus deficiency. I did think this at first. I also have zero experience with this kind of symptom. So there’s that too @[email protected]


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Jul 1, 2022)

RIS said:


> I actually used that site to try and figure out what was wrong. I guess because of the purple and bluish color I went towards the phosphorus deficiency. I did think this at first. I also have zero experience with this kind of symptom. So there’s that too @[email protected]


Noticed the Log link in your sig so I checked it out. My first thoughts after reading it is pH or lockout. You're feeding organics and salts in FFOF.

Do you ever water to runoff? And have you checked the soil pH?


----------



## RIS (Jul 1, 2022)

PadawanWarrior said:


> Noticed the Log link in your sig so I checked it out. My first thoughts after reading it is pH or lockout. You're feeding organics and salts in FFOF.
> 
> Do you ever water to runoff? And have you checked the soil pH?


Soil ph is 6.8, I have given no nutrients just water for about a week now thinking toxicity was my issue


----------



## Daddybetes (Jul 16, 2022)

Have you guys fixed the issue? I've ran into the same problem. This is my 3rd grow, autos, and only about a month from harvest.... I've tried everything I can think of... so I came here lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

Daddybetes said:


> Have you guys fixed the issue? I've ran into the same problem. This is my 3rd grow, autos, and only about a month from harvest.... I've tried everything I can think of... so I came here lol


that looks like advanced calcium deficiency to me...give us some details, you in soil or coco or....using nutes or dry amendments or....room temp/RH/how much air flow....


----------



## Daddybetes (Jul 16, 2022)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> that looks like advanced calcium deficiency to me...give us some details, you in soil or coco or....using nutes or dry amendments or....room temp/RH/how much air flow....


My plants are in 5 gal pots with the top half 50/50 happy frog/o.f. and the bottom half strawberry fields.
I feed the weekly fox farm soil schedule on Sundays and extra tiger bloom on Wednesdays... 
Cal mag every time I water.. 
Ph water to 5.8 to 6.0


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 16, 2022)

Daddybetes said:


> My plants are in 5 gal pots with the top half 50/50 happy frog/o.f. and the bottom half strawberry fields.
> I feed the weekly fox farm soil schedule on Sundays and extra tiger bloom on Wednesdays...
> Cal mag every time I water..
> Ph water to 5.8 to 6.0


ph is a little low, around 6.5 in soil is usually a pretty good target.
i think you have too much potassium in your mix, which can block the uptake of calcium.
i think if you cut out the extra tiger bloom it would probably help.
but i only play an expert on t.v., i would seek a second opinion, as well.


----------



## WakeBake (Jul 22, 2022)

Hello

Just wanna check if this is heat stress or nute burn/deficiency. 
GG4, Outdoors, 3 weeks old. Organic grow. Soil, EWC and perlite.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 22, 2022)

it does look like your soil is too hot for that plant, you may want to flush it out a little, then add some more ewc and maybe some kelp and alfalfa meal as they start to grow...


----------



## the known grower (Jul 30, 2022)

I read that book 30 years ago.;p, lol
overwatering wake bake


----------



## TiresMakeContactwRoad (Jul 30, 2022)

One of my leaves started going papery in between the veins. Just in the last few hours

Is a two-week-old gelato auto

In a 50/50 blend of ffof and 70/30 coco perlite

Getting ph 6.3-6.7 water with tribus

Planted with dynomyco.


Got a new light yesterday which I considered as the source of the problem. but this plant is in the corner and way shorter than everything else in the tent and this leaf in particular is receiving the least light on the plant so it would be odd if it were the one that is burning.



Lmk what ya think please. Maybe it is that darn light!


----------



## hermitz (Jul 30, 2022)

TiresMakeContactwRoad said:


> One of my leaves started going papery in between the veins. Just in the last few hours
> 
> Is a two-week-old gelato auto
> 
> ...


almost looks as though it's cannibalizing the way the chlorophyll is draining from the tip.. how's the air turbulence?


----------



## TiresMakeContactwRoad (Jul 30, 2022)

hermitz said:


> almost looks as though it's cannibalizing the way the chlorophyll is draining from the tip.. how's the air turbulence?


Very light turbulence over there. Its in the opposite corner from the fan and this leaf is the least exposed on the plant. Humidity has been 50-60 and temps have been 70-78


----------



## hermitz (Jul 31, 2022)

johnnyquest said:


> Cool post the other link to the cannagraphic forums is good stuff too. Anyone know how much epsom salt should I use for foliar feeding?
> edit: my bad stupid question.


I use 1/4 teaspoon Epsom to a gallon


----------



## hermitz (Jul 31, 2022)

TiresMakeContactwRoad said:


> Very light turbulence over there. Its in the opposite corner from the fan and this leaf is the least exposed on the plant. Humidity has been 50-60 and temps have been 70-78


I had a weird thing happen as well but it seemed to have stopped


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Jul 31, 2022)

hermitz said:


> I had a weird thing happen as well but it seemed to have stopped


that actually looks like mosaic virus expressing itself...i wouldn't take clones of that particular plant if i was you, i haven't had it spred to other plants, but several people here have said they have had it spread, most of them from using the same tools, mostly during taking clones, without cleaning them in between plants...


----------



## obijohn (Aug 28, 2022)

Outdoor plants in Ocean Forest, just one is showing this, Mr E Pupil, which is the furthest along in flowering (other just started last week, really late this year) I was goin g to give this one a small does of Grow Big because of the rapid leaf yellowing and saw these leaves. Have given all 3 maybe a quarter dose of Tiger Bloom a few times in the past 6 days or so. If it were burn from Tiger I'd be surprised, since this is maybe a month into flower, and I always give a quarter of the suggested amount when I do feed to avoid nute burn. I bring up sun as well. There are aluminum window frames on the storage shed this sits in front, and about 6-8 feet across same thing on the side of our day room. and at certain times of day does reflect sun. Single leaf pic is when I noticed it with the necrotic looking spot, then saw the other similar spots. Aside from that leaf, the only other location is in the other pic, near the top. Thoughts?View attachment 5188798


Been searching this site and googling, not finding any photos with this kind of spot, and most reports on nute burn has it affect the tips and edges, not spotting like this. Not finding a match looking at pics of deficiencies either. Still debating on feeding 1/4 does of Grow Big to address the yellowing. BTW haven't fed in 4+ days, just water til runoff since, and today is the first day these spots showed up


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Aug 28, 2022)

obijohn said:


> Outdoor plants in Ocean Forest, just one is showing this, Mr E Pupil, which is the furthest along in flowering (other just started last week, really late this year) I was goin g to give this one a small does of Grow Big because of the rapid leaf yellowing and saw these leaves. Have given all 3 maybe a quarter dose of Tiger Bloom a few times in the past 6 days or so. If it were burn from Tiger I'd be surprised, since this is maybe a month into flower, and I always give a quarter of the suggested amount when I do feed to avoid nute burn. I bring up sun as well. There are aluminum window frames on the storage shed this sits in front, and about 6-8 feet across same thing on the side of our day room. and at certain times of day does reflect sun. Single leaf pic is when I noticed it with the necrotic looking spot, then saw the other similar spots. Aside from that leaf, the only other location is in the other pic, near the top. Thoughts?View attachment 5188798
> View attachment 5188826
> 
> Been searching this site and googling, not finding any photos with this kind of spot, and most reports on nute burn has it affect the tips and edges, not spotting like this. Not finding a match looking at pics of deficiencies either. Still debating on feeding 1/4 does of Grow Big to address the yellowing. BTW haven't fed in 4+ days, just water til runoff since, and today is the first day these spots showed up
> ...


that doesn't look like calcium or manganese deficiency, which are the two that make "spots"...i doubt its being burned by reflections off of window frames, but anything is possible, especially with the weather the way it's been lately.
any chance that somehing has been spilled or splattered onto those few leaves? 
i would feed enough to keep them from yellowing, and keep an eye on them, but that doesn't look lie a deficiency to me, looks like it's been burnt somehow, maybe chemically


----------



## obijohn (Aug 28, 2022)

Thanks. Now there's more of it in the adjacent branch. This is really odd. I'll try moving it a bit just on the off chance it's reflected sun


----------



## obijohn (Aug 28, 2022)

So within several hours of discovering this, the affected spots are literally dry enough they crumble to dust when touching


----------



## Weedvin (Oct 19, 2022)

shenagen said:


> I came across this neat little list that can probably help a lot of people out. If you like it check my post in the General area...I need some help!
> 
> *Quick Deficiency Guide
> 
> ...


C.R. No deficiency's,
No bugs. I think in the end, CPR is the very best, by a long shot.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## ntenakos13 (Oct 22, 2022)

Hello everyone , hope you are all doing good.
I'm having some difficulties with my little babies,I got them from a friend.
On Monday 17/10 I transplant them to 2L pot, watering with 5.5ph to wash coco (no nutrients) I found out there are spider mites under the leafs so the next day 18/10 I spray them.
On Friday 21/10 I spray them again.
Lights 18/6
Coco
27c/28c
Humidity 50/60%
Their growth seems very slow or not at all.

first day I transplant them 
And this is from this morning 22/10 
and some other random pics 

Pot is still heavy after so many days , so I haven't watering them with nutrients.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Billy the Mountain (Oct 22, 2022)

ntenakos13 said:


> Hello everyone , hope you are all doing good.
> I'm having some difficulties with my little babies,I got them from a friend.
> On Monday 17/10 I transplant them to 2L pot, watering with 5.5ph to wash coco (no nutrients) I found out there are spider mites under the leafs so the next day 18/10 I spray them.
> On Friday 21/10 I spray them again.
> ...


Return them to your "friend"
Looks like they were teeming with mites from the get-go


----------



## bk78 (Oct 22, 2022)

ntenakos13 said:


> Hello everyone , hope you are all doing good.
> I'm having some difficulties with my little babies,I got them from a friend.
> On Monday 17/10 I transplant them to 2L pot, watering with 5.5ph to wash coco (no nutrients) I found out there are spider mites under the leafs so the next day 18/10 I spray them.
> On Friday 21/10 I spray them again.
> ...


Your friend sucks


----------



## Weedvin (Oct 24, 2022)

ntenakos13 said:


> Hello everyone , hope you are all doing good.
> I'm having some difficulties with my little babies,I got them from a friend.
> On Monday 17/10 I transplant them to 2L pot, watering with 5.5ph to wash coco (no nutrients) I found out there are spider mites under the leafs so the next day 18/10 I spray them.
> On Friday 21/10 I spray them again.
> ...


It's too acidic


----------



## Weedvin (Oct 24, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> It's too acidic


6.5-7.0 learn it like it love it.
Look in the mirror pal, now that's funny. Quit insulting members, and remember there's more to growing than smart ass emojis


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> 6.5-7.0 learn it like it love it.
> Look in the mirror pal, now that's funny. Quit insulting members, and remember there's more to growing than smart ass emojis


7.0 in coco?


----------



## ntenakos13 (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 7.0 in coco?


ph you mean guys?


----------



## Weedvin (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> 7.0 in coco?


Sphagnum peat moss 7.0 and the huge root system you'll get. I apologize my friend your 100% correct


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

ntenakos13 said:


> ph you mean guys?


Don’t ever listen to a word that dude types. 5.8-6.0 in coco


----------



## Weedvin (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Don’t ever listen to a word that dude types. 5.8-6.0 in coco


Absolutely bad advice. 
See what I mean


----------



## bk78 (Oct 24, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Absolutely bad advice.
> See what I mean


Is this supposed to be a flex or something?


----------



## Weedvin (Oct 24, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Is this supposed to be a flex or something?


No. I hold My own, I've a very successful method, C-4, 90 days good potent buds (outdoors). The kicker is that for 90 days plants only recieved 11/4 gallons/day. At the beginning of flowering - ending, 1- tsp. of Diatomaceous Earth. You can understand beginners right ?
I've ZERO bad mouthing anyone's methods or results.


----------



## ntenakos13 (Oct 24, 2022)

Weedvin said:


> Absolutely bad advice.
> See what I mean


I grow many times , ph on coco 6.0-6.5 max ,my results I think was good as amateur. 180-200gramars per plant. (Indoor)


----------



## Weedvin (Oct 24, 2022)

ntenakos13 said:


> I grow many times , ph on coco 6.0-6.5 max ,my results I think was good as amateur. 180-200gramars per plant. (Indoor)


That's all we can ask for, Thank you Member, this is excellent communication peacefully exchanging experiences


----------



## Brettman (Oct 24, 2022)

We need a confused reaction, could be applied to almost all of Weedvins posts.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Oct 24, 2022)

Brettman said:


> We need a confused reaction, could be applied to almost all of Weedvins posts.


This might work.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2022)

enough


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

Doja-4 said:


>


just feelin' the need for some adoration?... 
this is a thread for diagnosing problems...so...you're a narcissist?


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 12, 2022)

Doja-4 said:


>


it could just be the lighting, but those leaves look chlorotic and calcium deficient...


----------



## Weedvin (Nov 12, 2022)

You know 50% silica sand 50% good EWC will grow anything without deficiency. Add some Bone meal and greensand, hit her with a good fish/seaweed once a month, 
Bingo SUCCESS


----------



## Weedvin (Nov 12, 2022)

What's the pH what's the medium?


----------



## Weedvin (Nov 12, 2022)

No deficientcy with NPK or trace elements would exist if all present 7.0-7.5 is the ultimate /foods.
Try this, add about an inch of EWC too add humus. You'll be thankful you did.


----------

